# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  أئمة الحرمين في العصر الحديث

## محمد طه شعبان

عبد الله عبد الغني خياط(1326 - 1415 هـ) (1908 - 1995 م)
إمام وخطيب الحرم المكي الشريف لمدة تزيد على ثلاثين عاماً، من كبار العلماء.
انتقلت أسرته في أواخر القرن الثاني عشر الهجري من مدينة حماة بالشام إلى مكة المكرمة. وحرص والده على تنشئته تنشئة دينية، فانخرط - وهو صبي - في حلقة من حلقات المسجد الحرام برغم أنه كان منتظماً في الدراسة النظامية بمدرسة الخياط بالمسعى.
تولَّى تدريس أنجال الملك عبد العزيز، وربَّى أجيالاً كثيرة، منهم الحاكم والمحكوم، والطالب الإداري، والعالم وأستاذ الجامعة، وكما كان بارزاً في علمه كان بارزاً في إدارته، فتولى إدارة تعليم أعظم وأقدس بلد "مكة المكرمة" فكانت سيرته فيها عطرة.
كان عالماً مطلعاً، تظهر في دروسه سعة اطلاعه، ولديه القدرة على الإجابة عن جميع استفسارات الطلبة الموجهة إليه في شتى فنون الشريعة. وقد كان ملماً بالحديث والفقه، كما أنه واعظ ومرشد وموجه ...
وخطبه التي ألقاها في المسجد الحرام طبعت منذ عهد بعيد، استفاد منها كثير من خطباء المساجد، وله آثار علمية عديدة، وله بصماته التربوية المميزة، وهو أول من سجل بصوته القرآن الكريم مرتلاً في السعودية ...
وقد صدر كتاب في سيرته بعنوان: الشيخ عبد الله عبد الغني خياط: الخطيب في المسجد الحرام/تأليف محمد علي حسن الجفري - جدة: مؤسسة عكاظ، 1412 هـ، 158 ص - (الأعلام: سلسلة عكاظ).
وله مشاركات إعلامية صحفية وإذاعية، وله إنتاج علمي.
ومن مؤلفاته المطبوعة:
- اعتقاد السلف - د. م. د. ن. - 139 هـ، 22 ص.
- تأملات في دروب الحق والباطل - جدة: تهامة للنشر، 1402 هـ، 366 ص. - (الكتاب العربي السعودي؛ 52).
- تحفة المسافر: أحكام الصلاة، الصيام، الإحرام في الطائرة - جدة: أبو حسن، 1402 هـ،31 ص - (كتاب أبو حسن للمسافرين).
- التفسير الميسر: للسنة الأولى بدار التوحيد ومعاهد المعلمين الإبتدائية والمدارس المتوسطة - بيروت: دار لبنان، - 138 هـ، 156 ص.
- التفسير الميسر: خلاصات مقتَبسة من أشهر التفاسير المعتبرة: مقرر التفسير بالسنة الثانية المتوسطة - جدة: مكتبة النجاح: مكتبة شاكر، - 138 هـ، 44 ص.
- التفسير الميسر: ... الجزء الثالث من مقرر التفسير للسنة الثالثة بالمدراس المتوسطة: شرح مفرداته وأشرف على طبعه محمد سعيد مصطفى باعشن - جدة: مكتبة النجاح: مكتبة شاكر، 1377 هـ، 115 ص.
- التفسير الميسر: ... مقرر التفسير للسنة الأولى الثانوية: جزء عم - جزء تبارك ط 2 - القاهرة: دار مصر للطباعة، 1380 هـ، 215 ص.
- التفسير الميسر: ... مقرر التفسير للسنة الثانية الثانوية: ق 2: جزء الذاريات، جزء قد سمع - القاهرة: دار مصر للطباعة، 1376 هـ، 183 ص.
- حكم وأحكام من السيرة النبوية - الرياض: دار الرفاعي، 1401 هـ، 297 ص - (سلسلة المصابيح؛ 1).
- الخطب في المسجد الحرام: في الدين والاجتماع - مكة المكرمة: المؤلف، 1388 هـ.
مكة المكرمة: المؤلف، 1399 هـ، 6 مج.
.... : مواعظ دينية، خلقية، اجتماعية - ط 2 -
الطائف: مكتبة المؤيد، 1391 هـ، 4 ج في 1 مج.
ط 3 - ... ، 1405 هـ، 5 مج.
ط 4 - جدة: مكتبة جدة، 1406 هـ، 6 ج في 3 مج.
- دليل المسلم في الاعتقاد، العبادات، - ط 3 - مكة المكرمة: مؤسسة مكة للطباعة والإعلام، 1399 هـ، (ترجم إلى الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية والإسبانية والروسية).
- دليل المسلم في الاعتقاد على ضوء الكتاب والسنة/خرَّج أحاديثه وعلق هوامشه وأعدَّ فهارسه أسامة عبد الله خياط - ط 4، منقحة وفيها زيادات مهمة - مكة المكرمة؛ مطابع الصفا، 1405 هـ، 124 ص.
- الربا في ضوء الكتاب والسنة - الرياض: دار الرفاعي، 1408 هـ، 47 ص - (سلسلة المصابيح؛ 2).
- الرواد الثلاثة - الطائف: النادي الأدبي، 1398 هـ، 110 ص (وهم: سعد بن أبي وقاص، مصعب بن عمير، أبو هريرة، رضي الله عنهم).
ط 2 - الرياض: دار العلوم، 1402 هـ، 110 ص.
- صحائف مطوية - الرياض: المطابع الأهلية، 1398 هـ، 39 ص.
- ما يجب أن يعرفه المسلم عن دينه - الرياض: وزارة الحج؛ مكة المكرمة: رابطة العالم الإسلامي، 1385 هـ، 103 ص.
ط 2 - الرياض: وزارة الحج، 1385 هـ، 103 ص.
- ط 3 - جدة: دار المدني، 1407 هـ، 96 ص.
- مبادىء السيرة النبوية: لتلاميذ السنة الثالثة بالمدارس التحضيرية - مكة المكرمة: المؤلف، 1353 هـ، ق 2: 16 ص.- المجموعة المفيدة من خطب المسجد الحرام - مكة المكرمة: رابطة العالم الإسلامي، - 139 هـ، 177 ص.
- مقرر التفسير للصف الأول المتوسط - ط 3 - المدينة المنورة: الجامعة الإسلامية، 1403 - 1404 هـ، 149 ص.
ط 8 - الرياض: وزارة المعارف، 1406 هـ، 144 ص.
((تكملة معجم المؤلفين)) (335- 337).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخ محمد ... متابع معك إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أهم أعماله:
صدر الأمر الملكي بتعيينه إماماً في المسجد الحرام عام 1346 هـ وكان يساعد الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبوالسمح في صلاة التراويح وينفرد بصلاة القيام آخر الليل.
عين عضواً في هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بموجب الأمر الملكي الصادر في 18/1/1347هـ.
عين مدرساً بالمدرسة الفيصلية بمكة بموجب خطاب مدير المعارف في 12/2/1352هـ.
اختاره الملك عبد العزيز ليكون معلماً لأنجاله وعينه مديراً لمدرسة الأمراء بالرياض عام 1356 هـ واستمر في هذا العمل حتى وفاة الملك عبد العزيز عام 1373 هـ.
انتقل إلى الحجاز وعين مستشاراً للتعليم في مكة بموجب الأمر الملكي رقم 20/3/1001 في 7/4/1373هـ.
في عام 1375 هـ أسندت إليه إدارة كلية الشريعة بمكة بالإضافة إلى عمله كمستشار واستمر في هذا العمل حتى عام 1377 هـ.
في عام 1376 هـ كلف بالإشراف على إدارة التعليم بمكة بالإضافة إلى عمله كمستشار.
عين إماماً وخطيباً للمسجد الحرام بموجب الأمر السامي عام 1373 هـ واستمر في هذا العمل حتى عام 1404 هـ حيث طلب من جلالة الملك إعفائه لظروفه الصحية.
صدر الأمر الملكي بتعيينه رئيساً للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة بناء على ترشيح من سماحة المفتي الأكبر الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ وذلك عام 1380 هـ ولكنه اعتذر عن ذلك وطلب الإعفاء لظروف خاصة.
تم اختياره عضواً في مجلس إدارة كليتي الشريعة والتربية بمكة بموجب خطاب وزير المعارف رقم 1/3/5/4095 في 27/11/1383هـ.
عمل رئيساً لمجلس إدارة دار الحديث المكية وعضواً في اللجنة الثقافية برابطة العالم الإسلامي.
تم اختياره عضواً في اللجنة المنبثقة من مجلس التعليم الأعلى لوضع سياسة عليا للتعليم في المملكة بموجب خطاب سمو رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1343 في 27/5/1384هـ.
تم اختياره مندوباً عن وزارة المعارف في اجتماعات رابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة بموجب خطاب وزير المعارف رقم 1/2/3/1510 في 13/10/1384هـ.
صدر الأمر الملكي باختياره عضواً في هيئة كبار العلماء منذ تأسيسها في 8/7/1391هـ.
تم ترشيحه عضواً في مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي في 28//1393هـ.
صدر الأمر الملكي في 18/6/1391هـ باستثنائه من النظام وعدم إحالته للتقاعد مدى الحياة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيراً شيخ محمد ... متابع معك إن شاء الله


بارك الله فيكم يا دكتور رضا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عبد المهيمن أبو السمحالشيخ عبد المهيمن ابو السمح ثانى اثنين من أئمة الحرم المكى من آل أبى السمح 
اسمه: عبد المهيمن محمد نور الدين الفقيه أبو السمح، وهو أخو الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح.
مولده: ولد عام 1307هـ الموافق 1892م أي بعد أخيه عبد الظاهر أبي السمح بسبع سنوات، في بلدة «التلين» التابعة لمركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية.
تعليمه: حفظ القرآن الكريم ونشأ في البيئة الطيبة حيث كان والده صاحب كُتاب ومحفظًا للقرآن الكريم، ولم يبلغ العاشرة إلا وقد قرأ وجوَّد القرآن بروايتي شعبة وحفص عن عاصم.
- التحق بالأزهر وتلقى علومه على أيدي كبار علمائه فتلقى القرآن والتفسير والفقه والحديث واللغة.
- وقد كان من شيوخه الشيخ محمد عبده، والشيخ الزنكلوني والشيخ الشرشابي.
- كان- رحمه الله- بدينًا، طويل القامة، أبيض اللون، ذا لحية بيضاء، لينًا في حديثه، سديد الرأي، كما كان حسن الصوت في تلاوته للقرآن الكريم، ولعل هذه السمة متوفرة في آل أبي السمح، إنه كان قوي الصوت جدًا، وقد قيل: إنه كان يُسمع من خارج الحرم الشريف يوم أن لم يكن هناك مكبرات للصوت.
كما كان الناس يبكون من حوله أثناء تلاوته للقرآن، وهنا أذكر أمرًا رواه لي ابن الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله- يقول: دخلت أنا وأبي ومعنا سعودي آخر على الشيخ عبد المهيمن وكان نائمًا، فتنبه الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي إلى أن الشيخ يقرأ القرآن وهو نائم، فسبحان الله، يقول: فلم نوقظه حتى استيقظ من تلقاء نفسه.
- كان خطيبًا بليغًا يعالج قضايا الناس، ويرشدهم إلى سبل الكسب الصحيح، ويكثر في خطبه من الاستدلال بالنصوص الشرعية.
- وكان الشيخ عبد المهيمن مدرسًا بارعًا لا يمل من أسئلة طلابه وكان يدعو لهم بالهداية والتوفيق.
أعماله: في مصر اتصل بالشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله مؤسس أنصار السنة المحمدية وشارك في تأسيس أنصار السنة المحمدية.
- قام بفتح مدرسة لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بجوار إدارة جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بعابدين بالقاهرة.
قدومه إلى مكة ومشاركته في بعض الأعمال العلمية
بالمملكة السعودية
- استدعاه الملك عبد العزيز رحمه الله في عام 1369هـ ليقوم بإمامة المصلين في المسجد الحرام فقام بالإمامة والخطابة بالمسجد خير قيام حتى عام 1388هـ.
- عمل مديرًا للمعهد السعودي في عنيزة، وكان أول من تولى إدارته وذلك بناءً على طلب من الملك عبد العزيز رحمه الله.
عمل مدرسًا في وزارة المعارف، وفي دار الحديث بمكة والتي أسسها أخوه الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح بتوجيه من الملك عبد العزيز في صفر 1352هـ، وقد درس فيها القرآن والتفسير والحديث.
- أيده الملك فيصل رحمه الله في إنشاء رابطة العالم الإسلامي، وقد كان حريصًا على حضور جلساتها.
- عاصر الشيخ عبد المهيمن من علماء السعودية الأفذاذ سماحة المفتي الأسبق العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم، والشيخ عبد الملك بن إبراهيم، والشيخ عبد الله بن همس، والشيخ محمد علي الحركان، وغيرهم، وقد قام بدوره معهم في نشر عقيدة التوحيد وتطهير الاعتقاد من أدران الإلحاد.
- ولقد قضى الشيخ حياته في أيام شبابه يدعو إلى الله ويحض الناس على التمسك بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله، كما قام بدوره في مصر والسعودية في محاربة البدع والخرافات والترهات ودعا الناس إلى عدم دعاء الأموات والمقبورين وعدم التبرك بالأضرحة أو الاستعانة بها وبساكنيها أو النذر لها أو الطواف حولها أو وضع القناديل والشموع عليها، أو الحلف بها.
- وكما يقول الشيخ عبد المحسن الصاعدي في ترجمة حياة الشيخ إن دعوته كانت تتميز بأمرين:
أولهما: الدعوة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة الخالية من الشوائب الشركية والبدعية.
ثانيهما: غرس مفاهيم الدين الصحيحة في نفوس الشباب وبث روح الدراسة والتحقيق والتمحيص والتدقيق في هذا الشأن.
ثناء العلماء عليه وعلى أخيه عبد الظاهر أبي السمح
يصور لنا الشيخ عبد المحسن- رحمه الله- في قصيدة يقدم بها سيرة الشيخين فيقول عنهما :
دعاة إلى الدين الحنيف وقادة
بهم يقتدى من رام مجدًا وسؤددًا
فسل مكة الغراء عنهم فإنها
تسجل في تاريخها الفضل مسندَا
وسل عنهم البيت الحرام فكم إلى
دروسهم منْ حوله حسَ منشدَا
لقد خصهم مولاهم بجواره
ففازوا بتضعيف المثوبة سرمدَا
أما مدير جامعة أم القرى الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر بن عبد الله الصالح فإنه يقول في مقدمة سيرة الشيخين (عبد الظاهر أبي السمح، وعبد المهيمن أبي السمح): وها نحن نقدم بسيرة فضيلة الشيخ محمد عبد الظاهر أبي السمح وأخيه فضيلة الشيخ عبد المهيمن أبي السمح اللذين توليا الإمامة والخطابة في المسجد الحرام في الفترة من 1345هـ- إلى عام 1388هـ بالتعاقب بناءً على طلب الملك عبد العزيز رحمه الله.
وأيضًا ما قاما به من جهود علمية وتربوية وإسهامات في تأسيس وإدارة بعض الصروح العلمية القائمة حتى الآن.
وفاته: توفي الشيخ عبد المهيمن في 27 رمضان 1399هـ عن عمر يناهز 92 عامًا ودفن بمكة المكرمة.
وقد ترك- رحمه الله- خلفه ذرية صالحة عبارة عن ثلاثة أبناء هم: محمد نور الدين، وعبد القدوس، ورشاد، وأربع من البنات، فجزاه الله خيرًا وألحقه بالصالحين.
https://www.facebook.com/aazbtabojom...84806354996211

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عبدالظاهر أبو السمح
عبدالظاهر بن محمد نور الدين أبو السمح، ومن لا يعرف هذا الاسم للعلم الأشم، إنه العالم الأزهري، أحد كبار أئمة الدعوة إلى السنة في مصر، والإمام والمدرس بالحرم المكي، كم من مرةٍ أُعتدي عليه بسببِ أنه استنار بالحق فأناره لأهل الدنيا قاطبة، ما زال مسجده يشهد تلك الهجمات الجبانة التي لا تقوى على مهاجمة إلا وهو إمام قائم يصلي بالناس، فإذا صلى كأنه ارتحل من الدنيا إلى دار الآخرة .. 
ولد العالم الجليل ببلدة (تلين) بمصر، في عام 1300هـ، من عائلة عُرفت باهتمامها بالقرآن وحفظته وتعليمه، فليس عجيباً أن يتم حفظه على يد والده في التاسعة من عمره، ثم التحق بالأزهر فقرأ الروايات السبع، وزادت همته في حفظ السنة، واهتم بالتفسير والفقه واللغة وغيرها .. 
وكان يحضر مجلس الشيخ محمد عبده وهو صغير السن .. 
وبعد سنين من طلبه للعلم اتصل بعلامة شنقيط العالم محمد أمين الشنقيطي –رحمه الله- فلامس الحق قلبه فاستنار به إلى العقيدة السلفية، فعكف على دراسة كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم وغيرهما .. فعاد إلى الحق وتابع الدليل، وساعده في ذلك طلبه للقرآن والسنة، ونفسه المتجردة للحق .. 
وقد عمل بمدرسة بالسويس، ثم عاد للقاهرة وطلب العلم بمدرسة درا الدعوة، ثم عين مدرساً بالإسكندرية .. وهناك .. 
قام يدعو إلى الله، ينير الظلمات، ويهدم بناء الأوهام، ويحرر الإنسان من عبادة العبيد إلى عبادة رب العبيد، فانقض على دعاة الشرك وأبطل شركهم، وناظر أهل البدع فانحسرت بدعهم، وناصر أهل السنة وعلت رايتهم، وكانت دعوته سبباً في رفع الجهل عن الناس، فرفع عن السدنة المسترزقين بالشرك سحتهم، وقل عدد الزوارين للمشاهد، كثر المصلين في المساجد، وهجرت بالشرك معابد، ورفعت راية التوحيد، وكان المؤسس لأنصار السنة المحمدية بالإسكندرية .. 
وهذا الجهد لابد له من مقابل، فكان المقابل إيذاءً كبيراً .. وكان من أكبرها أن اعتدي عليه وهو يؤم المصلين في المسجد، وهؤلاء هم أهل سدنة المشاهد والقبور، من الصوفية ومن نحى نحوهم، لا حرمة لبيوت الله، أو للوقوف بين يدي الله، وكان السبب ما سبق من جهده وجهاده، وفضحه لحقيقة الصوفية، وسدنة المشاهد والمزارات الشركية، وإباطاله للعقيدة الأشعرية، وهو بهنَّ عالم خبير، كان فيها رأسٌ كبير، فهداه الهادي القدير، وكفاه شر المؤامرات وسوء التدبير، وإن كيد الباطل كان زهوقاً .. 
وكان ممن استنار بمناظراته، وجهاده ودعوته، عددٌ كبير من مشايخ الأزهر، ومن أبرزهم العالم الأزهري، من آل بيت النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، المُحَدِث محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة .. على إثر مناظرات قامت فترة من الزمن كان الحق هاديهم، والدليل سيدهم، فاستنار الشيخ محمد بعد تلك المناظرات .. 
وبعد هذا الجهد الكبير، عرفته الدنيا، وعرفت به كعالم ناصح، ومناظر منافح، لا يشق له غبار، وما وقف أمامه طالب حق إلا وبمناظرته استنار، وما جادله مبطل إلا أفاق وباطله في انحسار .. فطلب ليكون إماماً للحرم المكي، ومدرساً به وبدار الحديث بمكة المكرمة .. فأجاب الدعوة، وكان سنده وعضيده تلميذه وصاحبه وصهره الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة، فأخرجا جيلاً من العلماء العاملين، واهتدى على يديهما عدد كبير من الطلبة التائهين، في الشرك أو البدعة .. وما زال ينشر الحق ويبطل الباطل بتدريسه وتأليف: وقد ألف عدد من الرسائل منها: 
1- الرسالة المكية في الرد على الرسالة الرملية 
2- حياة القلوب بدعاء علام الغيوب 
3- الأولياء 
4- الكرامات 
ولقد كان ممن أسس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر، ومن أسس دار الحديث بمكة المكرمة .. 
وما زال على هذا المنوال حتى استوفاه الله بمصر عام 1370هـ، غفر الله له ورحمه، ورفع منزلته في عليين، وأختم بهذه الأبيات من نونيته والتي ختمها بشكر النعمة حيث أنشد قائلاً:
حمداً لربي إذ هداني منــــة *** منه وكنت على شفـــــــــا النيران 
والله لو أن الجــــوارح كلها *** شكرتك يا ربي مـدى الأزمــــــان 
ما كنت إلا عاجزاً ومقصراً *** في جنب شكرك صاحب الإحسان 
أيدتني ونـصرتني وحفظتني *** من كل ذي حقــد وذي شنــــــــآن 
وجذلت أعدائي ولم تتركهمو *** يمضون في الإيـــذاء والعـــــدوان 
أورثتني الذكر الحكيم تفضيلا *** ورزقتني نعمى بلا حسبـــــــــان 
ورفعت ذكري إذا أرادوا خفضه *** وأعدتني لأشـــــرف الأوطان 
وأقمتني بين الحطيــــــم وزمزم *** للمتقيـــــــن أؤمـــــهم بمثـــــان 
أكرمتني وهديتني وهـــديت بي *** ما شئت من ضال ومن حيران 
أعليك يعترض الحســــود إلهنا *** وهو الكنود وأنت ذو إحســـان 
وهو الظلوم وأنت أعدل عادل *** حاشاك من ظلم ومن طغيـــــان 
لولا عطاؤك لم أكن أهلاً لذا *** كلا وما إن كان في الإمكـــــــان 
فأتم نعمتـــــــك التي أنعمتها *** يا خير مدعـــو بكل لســـــــــــان 
واختم لعبدك بالسعادة إنـــــه *** يـــرجوك في سرٍ وفي إعــــلان 
وأبحْه جنات النعيم ورؤيـــة *** الوجه الكريم بها مع الأخــــــوان 
وانصر أخا التوحيد سيَّد يعرب *** عبدالعزيز على ذوي الأوثان 
واضرب رقاب الغادرين بسيفه *** وأذقهمُ السوءى بكل مكان 
وآدم صلاتك والسلام على الذي *** أرسلتــه بشـــرائع الإيمان 
والآل والأصحاب ما نجمٌ بدا *** والتابعين لهم على الإحســـان 
http://www.saaid.net/feraq/el3aedoon/31.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة (إمام الحرمين ) الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزةد.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرازق بن حمزة
1308 ـ 1392 هـ*
الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرازق بن حمزة بن تقي الدين بن محمد عالم، يعود نسبه إلى السادة الأشراف الهاشميون في مصر. وشجرة نسبه تحتفظ بها أسرته. 
مولده:
ولد في قرية كفر الشيخ عامر التابعة لمركز بنها في محافظة القليوبية بمصر في شهر شعبان عام 1308 هـ. 
نشأته و تربيته: 
تلقى العلم في كُتاب القرية فحفظ القرآن الكريم وعمره أربعة عشر عاماً وشيئاً من مبادئ العلوم. وأخذ شهادة فقهية وعمره ستة عشر سنه
تعلم الشيخ المبادئ الأولى من القراءة والكتابة والقرآن الكريم في كُتَّاب القرية، وكانتتلك المبادئ إعدادًا لما بعدها من مراحل العلم وحقول المعرفة والتوسع في جوانبالدراسة الدينية والعربية والرياضية. 
وقد تربى في وسط ريفي بين أبوين كريمين، تغلب عليهما السماحة والوداعة، والبعد عنالتعقيد، والصراحة في القول والعمل، وعدم التهرب من الواقع والحقيقة، وما إلى ذلكمما يفرضه الوسط الريفي القروي من خلال هي في جملتها خير الخلال وأفضل السمات. ثم التحق بالأزهر عام 1327هـ إلى أن تخرج ثم اتجه إلى دار الدعوة والإرشاد التي أنشأها الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله إلى أن أُقفلت الدار. 
دراسته العلمية والتحاقة في الازهر:
بلغ الشيخ سن القبول في الأزهر، وتوفرت فيه الشروط المطلوبة في طلبته، كحفظ القرآن، ألحقه أبوه بالأزهر،
وكان الأزهر في أرض الكنانة هو حلم كل والد، وأمنية كل إنسان عنده ولد، فمتى بلغ الولد سن القبول في الأزهر، وتوفرت فيه الشروط المطلوبة في طلبته، كحفظ القرآن، ألحقه أبوه بالأزهر، وكان ذلك مفخرة له ولولده، فيتدرج الطالب في علوم الدين واللغة العربية، وما تتطلبه هذه العلوم من أصول وفروع، لتقوية الثقافة الإسلامية، وتضخيم رصيد الطلاب من المعرفة، حتى يصبح المتخرج فيه علاَّمة لا يشق له غبار في ميدانه، وكذلك كان الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة أحد أولئك الذين دخلوا الأزهر في عهد الشيخ سليم البشري، وكان مشايخ الأزهر في تلك الأيام فطاحل في المجال العلمي والتحقيق، 
وكان الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة فرعًا لتلك الأصول القوية، ومتقدمًا على أقرانه كما هو معروف بحضور البديهة، دءوبا على التحصيل والغوص في بحر المسائل العلمية العويصة وحلها بتحقيقه والإفادة منها. 
فمكث في الازهر خمس سنين. واخذأثنائها عن علمائه النحو والصرف والمعاني
والبيان، فقرأ عن الشيخ مصطفى القاياتي في العربية وغيرها، كان يتردد على دارالكتب المصرية للمطالعة.
ثم تحول إلى إدارة الدعوة والإرشاد التي أنشأها السيد محمد رشيد رضا 
فقرأ فيها ما كان مقرراً من العلوم
وعاش الشيخ في القاهرة بين صخب المدينة وزخرفة الحضر، ومعاصرة أصحاب الترف في الطبقات (المترفة) مع هذا كله لم تتغير خصال الشيخ وانطباعاته، ولم يحد عن خلقه في السماحة والمسالمة والصراحة والتمسك بمكارم الأخلاق وصفات أهل الورع والتقوى. 
شيوخه:
للشيخ رحمه الله شيوخ من شتى البقاع ومن أكثرهمملازمة وخدمة 
1 - السيد محمد رشيد رضا 
2 - الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبي السمح
3 - الدكتور محمد توفيق صدقي 
4 - الشيخ عبد الرحمن أبي حجر 
5 - الشيخ عبيد الله السندي 
وغيرهميرحمهم الله. 
التحاق الشيخ بدار الدعوة والإرشاد: 
كان الشيخ رشيد رضا- رحمه الله- قد أنشأ مدرسة باسم "دار الدعوة والإرشاد" لبعث الفكرة الإسلامية، وإحياء السنة المحمدية، وبث روح الدعوة الإسلامية في الملتحقين بها، وتكوين جماعة صالحة لنشر العقيدة السلفية الصحيحة في آراء مستقلة. 
وراقت فكرة هذه المدرسة للشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق فالتحق بها بعد تخريجه في الأزهر، للاستزادة من الثقافة الإسلامية المتطورة، المتمشية مع الكتاب والسنة، وذلك سنة (1340هـ)، وكانت دراسته في هذه الدار باكورة اشتغاله بالسنة النبوية، والعكوف عليها عكوف العارف المتمكن، والعالم الذي له ملكة الاستنباط والمقارنة، ولامتيازه على زملائه طلاب دار الدعوة والإرشاد توثقت الصلة بينه وبين مدير الدار الشيخ رشيد رضا- رحمه الله- وصار من المتشبعين بفكرته في التحرر من التقليد الأعمى دون معرفة الدليل للمسائل العلمية الدينية، والأخذ بهدي السنة المطهرة دون بحث عن رأي فقيه، أو التمذهب بمذهب ولو كان فيه مخالفة صريحة للسنة المطهرة، وهذا التقليد هو الذي ذمه حتى الأئمة الأربعة أنفسهم، وقد ثبت عنهم جميعًا قولهم مع اختلاف في الألفاظ: "إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي". 
وفي دار الدعوة والإرشاد وعلى مقاعد الزمالة فيها تعرف الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة على الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبي السمح، الداعية إلى الله، والذي أوذي في الله لصلابته في التمسك بالحق، وشدة إنكاره على البدع ورواسب الوثنية، ولكنه خرج من كل ذلك مرفوع الرأس موفور الكرامة، وأحسن الله له المخرج من بينهم، فاختير لإمامة المصلين بالمسجد الحرام أمام الكعبة المشرفة، خير بقاع الدنيا. 
وكانت معرفة الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة بالشيخ عبد الظاهر أبي السمح بدار الدعوة والإرشاد معرفة قوية ثم توثقت العلاقات بالمصاهرة بينهما. 
هدايته بتركه التصوف والتقليد الأعمى
كان شيخة السيد رشيد رضا قد غرس فيه حب السنة والنهل منها، ونبذ التقليد الأعمى. .
ولا ينسى شيخنا هنا أن يسجل الجميل، فيذكر بقصة هدايته، حيث كان أشعرياً فيه رواسب للتكايا والزوايا الصوفية. . 
فبعد مسيرة أكثر من عقد من الزمان في مدارس العلم يلتقي بمن أنار له طريق الحق وأشاح عنه ظلمات البعد عن طريق الحق. . 
فيقول الشيخ الأزهري محمد بن عبد الرزاق حمزة: وعلى ذكر الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبي السمح.
أذكر له بالثناء الجميل توجيه قلبي ونفسي إلى مطالعة كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، فقد كان أستاذي بدار الدعوة والإرشاد في تجويد القرآن، وتجويد الخط، وبالاتصال به دارت بيننا مباحثات في مسائل التوسل، والشفاعة، ودعاء الصالحين،
فأعارني كتاب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، في التوسل والوسيلة، فقرأته فتأثرت به أي تأثر، وانتقلت رأساً على عقب، وامتزج حب ذلك الشيخ: شيخ الإسـلام ابن تيمية بلحمي وعصبي ودمي، وأصبحت حرياً على البحث عن كل كتاب له، ولمن يتابعه، وقرأت بعض كتب تلميذه كالشيخ محمد بن عبد الهادي "الصارم المنكي في الرد على السبكي" فخرجت بيقين ثابت، وإيمان قوي، ومعرفة جيدة بمذاهب السلف في هذه الأمور، وبحب مطالعة كتب الحديث، وأسانيده، والكلام على رجاله، كل ذلك ببركة مطالعة كتابي: التوسل والوسيلة والصارم المنكي. 
هكذا هي النفوس الكبيرة، وهذه رؤية العلماء، من عاش بين العلم وأهله عشرات السنين، يوضح لنا حقيقة الصفاء والنقاء، في صفاء نفسك وتجردها للحق!! 
وبهذين الكتابين استنار له طريق الهدى، فعاد للسنة، وتبرأ من البدعة، وعاد عن الأشعرية بعقيدة الصفاء والنقاء (الكتاب والسنة). . 
لقد رفع راية الدعوة إلى التوحيد في أصقاع المعمورة، 
بدأ بقرية (كفر عامر)، وانطلق بمصر، واهتدى على يديه الكثير، وقد رافقه وزامله في كثيرٍ من دربه صاحبه وأستاذه والذي أنار له طريق الهدى العالم الفاضل عبد الظاهر أبو السمح، والذي أنار له ـ أيضاً ـ طريق الهدى والبيان علامة شنقيط من بلد مورتانيا، العالم الفاضل أمين الشنقيطي، فتعاون الشيخان في جماعة أنصار السنة، ومن ثم في مكة، في الإمامة بالحرم المكي، والتدريس بالحرم ودار الحديث. . 
نشاط الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق في القاهرة:
لم يطل أمد انتظام الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق في مدرسة دار الدعوة والإرشاد، إذ قامت الحرب العالمية الأولى وتأزمت الأمور، وانقطعت المساعدات المالية التي كانت تُمَوّل المدرسة من جانب حكام مصر، تشجيعًا منهم وتقديرًا للخطوة الموفقة التي خطتها، وكانوا يرجون من ورائها الإصلاح ونشر العلم. 
وأخيرًا توقفت المدرسة، إلا أنها تركت أثرًا صالحًا في طلبتها، فأصبحوا دعاة إلى فكرتها، وأنصارًا للإصلاح الذي كانت تهدف إليه من تصحيح العقائد، وتنوير الأذهان، لأخذ الدين من معينه الصافي الوحيين: كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
هذا ولم تنقطع صلات الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق بمؤسس دار الدعوة والإرشاد الشيخ رشيد رضا، وأخذ يلازمه في إدارة مجلته الإسلامية "المنار"، وكان الشيخ رشيد رحمه الله يعهد إليه بتحقيق بعض الكتب الإسلامية، التي تطبع في مجلة المنار لنشر الوعي الإسلامي ومحاربة البدع والخرافات كما كان- أي الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة- يوالي نشر مقالات هادفة في بعض المجلات التي تُعنى بالناحية الأخلاقية ومحاربة الفساد كمجلة مكارم الأخلاق المصرية. 
علاقته بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر: 
كانت للشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة رحمه الله أوثق الصلات بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بالقاهرة ممثلة في رئيسها ومؤسسها فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله وكانت بينهما صلات قوية تنبئ عن عمق العلاقة الأخوية والدعوية للشيخين الجليلين رحمهما، كما أن المكاتبات والمراسلات العلمية بينهما تنبئ أيضًا عن عمق هذه العلاقة ومتانتها، كما كان للشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة رحمه الله إسهامات علمية مباركة في مجلة الهدي النبوي تبرهن على قوة صلة الشيخ بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية التي تؤدي دورًا فاعلاً في الساحة الإسلامية داخليًا وخارجيًا. 
انتقاله إلى المملكة العربية السعودية: 
وفي عام 1344 هـ قصد الشيخان الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة والشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح مكة المكرمة لأداء فريضة الحج برفقة الشيخ رشيد رضا، وكان الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود (ملك الحجاز وسلطان نجد كما كان لقبه يومئذ) حاجًا فاتصلا به مع العلماء القادمين من العالم الإسلامي، وتكررت اللقاءات معه فعرف الكثير عن نشاطهما وقيامها بالدعوة السلفية في مصر، وعرض عليهما الشيخ عبدالعزيز العتيقي البقاء لخدمة الحكومةالإسلامي  ة وأجاب بالموافقة. وعرض عليها الانتقال إلى مكة المكرمة والمدينة النبوية لإمامة الحرمين الشريفين والقيام بخطابة الجُمع والتدريس فيهما. 
فرشحهما السيد رشيد رضا للملك عبدالعزيز آل سعود رحمه الله. 
وبناءً على الرغبة الملكية السامية انتقل الشيخان بأهلهما وأولادهما إلى مكة المكرمة سنة ( 1345هـ) تم تعيينه مدرسا في المسجد الحرام والمعهد العلمي والتقى بالشيخ عبيد السندي احد علماء الهند فقراء عليه الحديث وكتب السنة وغيرة ثم انتقل الى المدينة المنورة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أعماله ومنصبه في المدينة المنورة :
عين رحمه الله إماماً وخطيباً ومدرساً بالمسجد النبوي ووكيل لهيئة مراقبة الدروس من جمادىالأولى 1346هـ بأمر من الملك عبدالعزيزواماما في صلاة الفجر واستمر إلى ذي الحجة عام 1347هـ
كان للشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة في خطب الجمع والتدريس في الحرم النبوي جولات واسعة في الإصلاح الديني، والتوجيه الهادف، ومعالجة الأدواء الاجتماعية، كما فتح دروسًا صباحية ومسائية في المسجد النبوي في الحديث والتفسير والتوحيد، وكان لكل ذلك الأثر الطيب في نفوس الشباب المثقف وغيرهم. 
انتقاله إلى مكة المكرمة: 
لم تطل إقامة الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة في المدينة فنقل إلى مكة المكرمة يقول الشيخ سالم محمد عطية في ترجمة الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي زميل الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة ان الشيخ الهلالي مكث سنتين بالمدينة المنورة ثم وقع نزاع بينه وبين أمير المدينة المنورة آنذاك
فسافر إلى مكة مدرساً في المعهد السعودي وهو معهد ثانوي ديني ـوكان سبب النزاع هو الاختلاف في أسلوب الدعوة وتغيير المنكر بين الشدة واللين. ويقول الشيخ عطيه محمد سالم وكان خروج زميلة محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة من المدينة إلى مكة لنفس السبب. .. . 
عين رحمه الله مدرساً بالمسجد الحرام وفي المعهد العلمي ومساعداً لشيخه عبدالظاهر محمد أبو السمح في الإمامة من تاريخ 1/ 1 / 1348هـ ـ 1929م
في المعهد العلمي السعودي:
كما عهد إليه في التدريس في المعهد العلمي السعودي ودروسه في المعهد لم تكن مقتصرة على المواد الدينية، بل قام بتدريس المواد الرياضية كالحساب والهندسة والجبر ومبادئ المثلثات. 
دروسه في الحرم المكي:
وكان له رحمه الله دروسه الخاصة في حجرته بباب علي في المسجد الحرام وكانت تعرف(بقبة الساعة). واستأنف- رحمه الله- نشاطه العلمي الإرشادي في مكة، بفتح دروس للعامة بين العشاءين، وبعد صلاة الفجر في المسجد الحرام، في التفسير والحديث بطريقة غير مألوفة للناس، وذلك بعدم التقيد بكتاب معين فكان يقرأ الآية غيبًا ثم يبدأ في تفسيرها بما وهبه الله من سعة الإطلاع وسرعة استحضار أقوال السلف مكتفيًا في ذلك بالصحيح الثابت المأثور من الأقوال والروايات، وبهذه الطريقة أكمل مرارًا تفسير القرآن الكريم، وفي الحديث أكمل قراءة الصحيحين وشرحهما على طريق تفسير القرآن، وكانت حلقات دروسه ملتقى أجناس شتى من أهل مكة والوافدين إليها، ونفر كثير من أهل جدة كانوا يحرصون على دروسه كلما جاءوا إلى الحرم، ولم تكن دروسه تخلو من طرف علمية أو نوادر أدبية دفعًا للسأم، وترويحًا لنفوس المستمعين على عادة العلماء الأقدمين الأذكياء. 
وإذا تعرض لآراء الفرق المنحرفة من القدماء أو العصريين شرح للمستمعين انحرافاتهم، ثم يبدأ في نقض آرائهم بطريقة علمية منطقية سهلة، يرتاح إليها الحاضرون، ويصغون إليه وكأن على رؤوسهم الطير. 
دروسه الخاصة: 
وكان للشيخ- رحمه الله- بعض الدروس لأفراد من راغبي العلم في حجرته بباب علي في المسجد الحرام وكانت تعرف بقبة الساعات، وهذه الدروس كانت تشمل اللغة العربية، (النحو والصرف والبلاغة)، وأصول التفسير، وأصول الحديث، والرياضيات كالجبر والهندسة والفلك، ولم تكن دراسته لعلم الفلك على الطريقة القديمة (الربع المُجَيِّب) بل كانت على الطريقة الحديثة وقد ساعدته معرفته بمبادئ اللغة الإنجليزية للاستفادة بالتقويم الفلكي السنوي، الذي تصدره (البحرية الملكية البريطانية بلندن)
فكرة تأسيس مرصد فلكي في مكة المكرمة: 
يعد الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة اول من فكر في تأسيس مرصد فلكي في مكة المكرمة. وولعه بهذا الفن دفعه إلى فكرة تأسيس مرصد فلكي صغير، على رأس جبل أبي قيس بمكة المكرمة، للاستعانة بآلاته على إثبات رؤية الهلال لشهر رمضان، ورؤية هلال ذي الحجة لتحديد وقفة عرفات وعيد الأضحى، وعرض الفكرة على الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز- رحمه الله- فواق، وأصدر أمره إلى (وزارة المالية) ببناء غرفة خاصة للمرصد على قمة جبل أبي قبيس كما ساعده في جلب بعض آلات الرصد في مقدمتها (تلسكوب)،
ان اهتمامات الشيخ محمد حمزة في العلوم الكونية تناهز تعمقه في علوم الحديث، وانت لا تطالع كتابا له الا وتجد اثرا قويا في توجهه نحو علوم الحساب والفلك والطب 
ايده الشيخ عبدالله بن ابراهيم الانصاري الداعية المعروف ومدير الشؤون الدينية في دولة قطر رحمه الله. وهو من تلاميذة
هذا الشيخ الانصاري له اهتمام بعلم الفلك وقد اتفقت ميوله الفلكية مع اهتمامات الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة الفلكية وتوجه الانصاري للحساب الفلكي وخصوصا في تحديد ظهور الهلال في الأشهر الهجرية لمعرفة رمضان والعيدين ووقفة عرفات ولكن- مع الأسف- مع الأسف- لم يكتب للفكرة الظهور إلى الوجود نظرًا لغرابتها.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مدرسة دار الحديث: 
كان الاهتمام بالحديث وكتبه ودراسته ودراسة فنونه في مقدمة ما كان يحرص عليه الشيخان الجليلان الشيخ عبد الظاهر محمد أبو السمح والشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة وبناءً عليه قام الاثنان بتأسيس (دار الحديث بمكة) سنة (1350هـ -1931م) بعد الاستئذان من الملك عبد العزيز- رحمه الله- وقد رحب بالفكرة، ووعدهما بالمساعدة في كل ما يحتاج إليه هذا المشروع. 
وتم افتتاح هذه الدار تحت إدارة الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبي السمح، وعُهِدَ إلا الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة بأن يكون مدرسًا أولاً بها، واختير لها كذلك نخبة من العلماء المشتغلين بالحديث وعلومه للتدريس بها. 
وبذل الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق مجهودًا كبيرًا في رفع مستوى طلاب الدار في علوم الحديث، وكان معظم طلابها يومئذ من المجاورين، وبعد سنوات تخرج فيها عدد لا بأس به، فرجعوا إلى بلادهم بأفريقيا وآسيا دعاةً إلى الله، وهداة إلى سنة رسوله كما تولى كثير منهم المناصب الدينية الرفيعة في بلادهم
انتداب الشيخ للتدريس في أول معهد علمي في الرياض: 
وفي سنة 1372هـ (1952م) تأسس في الرياض أول معهد علمي تحت إشراف سماحة مفتي الديار السعودية الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله، وانتدب الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة للتدريس به بعد خروجه من الحرم في مادة التفسير والحديث وفروعهما، وقد وجد طلاب المعهد في شيخهم المنتدب كنوزًا من المعرفة، تجمع بين القديم والجديد، وكثيرًا ما كانت دروس الشيخ تتحول بالأسئلة والمناقشة إلى علم الجغرافية والهندسة والفلك وآراء المذاهب القديمة والجديدة في هذه العلوم،واستمر انتدابه سنة واحدة تقريبًا ثم عاد إلى مكة المكرمة. 
وظائفه رحمه الله: 
1- مدرساً بقرية كفر عامر لمدة عامين. 
2- عمل بدار الدعوة والإرشاد عامين ( داعياً ومشاركاً للسيد رضا في الدار). 
3- معاوناً للسيد محمد رشيد رضا في تصحيح الكتب العلمية التي تطبع في الدار. 
4- مدرساً بالمسجد الحرام من 8 / 4 / 1345هـ. 
5- إماماً وخطيباً ومدرساً بالمسجد النبوي ووكيل لهيئة مراقبة الدروس من جمادى الأولى1346 إلى ذي الحجة1347هـ 
6- مدرساً بالمسجد الحرام والمعهد العلمي ومساعداً لشيخه في الإمامة من 1/1/1348هـ. 
7- شارك في تأسيس دار الحديث المكية عام 1352هـ مع شيخه عبد الظاهر أبي السمح وعمل مدرساً بها حتى عام1370هـ. 
8- مدير دار الحديث المكية 1370هـ إلى قبيل وفاته حيث أقعده المرض 
9- شارك في التدريس بالمعهد العلمي بالرياض عند تأسيسه عام 1372هـ ولمدة عام. 
طلابه وتلاميذه:
للشيخ رحمه الله طلاب من جميع البلاد الإسلامية رحم الله حيهم وميتهم منهم
, الشيخ العلامة عبد الله خياط امام وخطيب المسجدالحرام 
, والشيخ علي الهندي. 
, والشيخ سليمان الصنيع
، والأستاذ المحقق أحمد عبد الغفور عطار
، والعلامة المؤرخ حمد الجاسر
، والشيخ محمد عبدالله الصومالي المدرس في المسجد الحرام
، والشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري
، والشيخ محمد بن عمر الشايقي السوداني
، والشيخ يحي بن عثمان بن الحسين عظيم أبادي
، والشيخ محمد ياسين الفاداني
، والشيخ محمد نور الدين حسين جِمَاوي الحبشي
، والشيخ المحقق أبو تراب الظاهري
، والدكتور محمد بن سعد الشويعر
، والشيخ عبد الله بن سعدي العبدلي الغامدي
, والشيخ عبدالله ابراهيم الانصاري مدير الشئون الدينية في قطر يرحمه الله 
, إسماعيل بن محمد بن ماحي بن عبد الرحمن الأنصاري المدرس في المسجد الحرام

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

إحالته إلى التقاعد من المسجد الحرام:
وبعد جهاد علمي متواصل، وخدمة للعلم في مختلف مجالاته، ونشر للمعرفة بكل الوسائل وبعد الأثر البارز الملحوظ الذي تركه رحمه الله في كل من الحرمين الشريفين، بلغ الشيخ السن القانونية التي يحال فيه الموظف إلى التقاعد، وهي الأربع والستون من العمر، 
صدرت الإرادة الملكية إلى سماحة رئيس القضاة الشيخ عبد الله بن حسن آل الشيخ بإحالته إلى التقاعد بكامل راتبه. عام 1372هـ. 
لقد أحيل الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق إلى التقاعد، بعد عطاء حافل ومشرق في خدمة كتاب الله وسنه نبيه علية افضل الصلاة والسلام. 
بيد أن أحدًا لم يدرك ذلك غير أقاربه، أما الطلاب الذين كانوا يدرسون عنده، والذين يجتمعون في حلقات درسه الصباحية والمسائية فلم يشعروا بأي فرق في مجالس دروسه في الحرم الشريف وفي حجرته، 
بل زاد نشاطه في ذلك، وزاد عدد الطلاب عنده، كما شاهد المتصلون به زيادة اهتمام منه في التأليف والتعليقات على الكتب وكتابة المقالات في المجلات. 
صلة القرابة بينة وبين العلماء والمشايخ: 
1 – كان صهر الشيخ عبدالظاهر ابو السمح
2- الشيخ عبد الله خياط إمام المسجد الحرام تزوج بنت الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة، وولدت له الشيخ أسامة بن عبد الله خياط إمام وخطيب المسجد الحرام. 
3 – تزوج الشيخ عبدالله بن سليمان المسعري وزير الدولة ورئيس ديوان المظالم سابقا ابنت الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة وانجب منها الشيخ محمد المسعري. 
مؤلفاته وآثاره العلمية:
1- كتاب الصلاة ويعتبر كموسوعة مصغرة لموضوع الصلاة، فقد جمع فيه كل ما يتعلق بالصلاة وأنواعها ( مطبعة الإمام بالقاهرة 1370هـ ) 200 صفحة. 
3- رسالة في الرد على بعض آراء الشيخ الكوثري (مطبعة الإمام بالقاهرة 1370هـ) 72 صفحة. 
4- كتاب ظلمات أبي رية ( المطبعة السلفية بالقاهرة 1378هـ) 331 صفحة. 
5- الإمام الباقلاني وكتابه التمهيد في رسالة جمعت بحثه وبحث الشيخ بهجت البيطار والشيخ يحيى المعلمي- رحمهم الله- مطبعة الإمام بالقاهرة. 
كتب نشرها بعد تصحيحها والتعليق عليها وهي:
1- عنوان المجد في تاريخ نجد لابن بشر طبعة مكة المكرمة (1349هـ). 
2- رسالة التوحيد للإمام جعفر الباقر دار العباد بيروت (1376هـ- 1956م). 
3- موارد الظمآن إلى زوائد ابن حبان المطبعة السلفية بالقاهرة (1351هـ ). 
4- الباعث الحثيث إلى فن مصطلح الحديث المطبعة الماجدية بمكة المكرمة (1353هـ). 
5- الحموية الكبرى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية المطبعة السلفية بمكة المكرمة (1350ه ). 
6- رسالة الطلاق لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية دار الطباعة المحمدية الأزهر بالقاهرة (1342هـ). 
7- الكبائر للذهبي مطبعة الإمام بالقاهرة (1373هـ). 
8- الاختيارات الفقهية طبع على نسخة كتبها بقلمه ويده. 
9- روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء، اشترك في تحقيقه وتصحيحه مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي، والأستاذ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد، مطبعة السنة المحمدية (1368هـ- 1949م). 
10- ومن الرسائل التي ألفها ولم تطبع رسالة الله رب العالمين في الفطر والعقول والأديان. 
وقد نشر منها رحمه الله فصولاً في مجلة الحج بمكة المكرمة. رحمه الله رحمة الأبرار وجعل الفردوس مثواه. 
11-حول ترحيب الكوثري بنقد تأنيبه. 
وقد نافح الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة عن الدين بكتابيه «الشواهد والنصوص» و «ظلمات أبي رية» رد في الأول على عبدالله القصيمي الذي شكك في الدين والحديث النبوي في كتاب باسم «هذه هي الاغلال». 
وفي كتاب «ظلمات أبي رية» دفاع عن الصحابي الجليل أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه ضد محمود ابو رية الذي ألف كتابا بعنوان «أضواء على السنة النبوية» ينتقد فيه ابا هريرة رضي الله عنه. 
كما أن بين الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة والشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز مسائل ورسائل في أمور عدة
فائدة حديثيه حول نسبة كتاب "الباعث الحثيث"
يقول الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي- حفظه الله
ولإطلاقي اسم الباعث الحثيث عليه سببان :
السبب الاول: أن الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة، وهو أول من اطلع على الكتاب في عالم المخطوطات في وقته وأول من حققه وصححه، وكتب له مقدمة وعلق عليه سنة 1353هـ، قال رحمه الله في مقدمته ( الباعث الحثيث في معرفة علوم الحديث) انظر مقدمته للكتاب المذكور ص (13) الطبعة الثالثة سنة (1370هـ). 
السبب الثاني: أن الكتاب اشتهر بين أهل العلم باسم الباعث الحثيث، وإن قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر: إنه ليس باسم الكتاب" ففي كلامه نظر إذ لم يقم عليه أدلة فالراجح عندي ما قاله الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة ولأني لو قلت اختصار علوم الحديث فقد تذهب عقول طلاب العلم تتخبط هنا وهناك وقد لا يهتدون إليه فلأجل هذين السببين أطلقت عليه اسم الباعث الحثيث. 
ملاحظة هامة: ترك الشيخ مكتبة تراثية قيمة موجودة حالياً بدار الحديث الخيرية في مكة المكرمة في حي العوالي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال عنه العلماء والمشايخ والأدباء :
1- يقول عنه الشيخ الخياط رحمه الله: كان مثاليا وذا اخلاق عالية وكريمة، وكان متواضعا رغم غزارة علمه ومعرفته، وكان واسع الأفق يظهر للملأ وكأنه طالب علم، لا من العلماء المتبحرين، ولم يرتفع بشخصيته عن الغير، او اعتد بعلمه وفاضل به، مع انه كان آية في الاستنباط، وحجة في سرد اقوال العلماء قديمهم وحديثهم، الى جانب عرض النظريات الحديثة في علوم الحضارة مما لا يتنافى مع الدين، وكان عزوفا عن المادة فكان يقنع برزق الكفاف وما يسد الخلة، ولم يؤخذ عنه انه تدنى في الطلب او استجدى للاستحواذ عليها. 
2- يقول الشيخ عبد الله بن سعدي الغامدي العبدلي رحمه الله عن تأثره بشيخه وتحرره من التقليد إلى اتباع الدليل: ((كان الشيخ يحرص على الكتب الستة، وقد تأثرت به في دراستي على الشيخ فأصبحت أسير مع الدليل ولو خالف المذهب والآراء)). 
3- سئل ابو تراب الظاهري رحمه الله ايهما اعلم في الحديث الشيخ ناصر الدين الالباني ام الشيخ محمد حمزة فقال الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة اعلم. وقد كتب مقالتين في صحيفة المدينة المنورة بعنوان: محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة محدث عصره. 
4- ذكر الاستاذ احمد عبدالغفور عطار رحمه الله في رثاء الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة بأنه صديق الكتب لا يفارقها، وانه شديد الغيرة على ما يؤمن به، ثقيل الوطأة على من يتجنون على العلم وأهله والمتمسكين بدين الله، وذكر الاستاذ العطار ان اعداء الاسلام دفعوا أبا رية الى اعادة طبع كتابه في الهجوم على الصحابة وخاصة الصحابي ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه وسمي ذلك الكتاب «انتقال الحملة الى الحجاز» وتهجم فيه هجوما كبيرا على الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة، ولكن ابو رية رغم ذلك لم يستطع نيلا من العلامة الشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة لأن كتاب ابي رية لم يكن سوى سباب وتهجم
5- يقول الشيخ عبدالله بن ابراهيم الانصاري الداعية المعروف ومدير الشؤون الدينية في دولة قطر رحمه الله. ان اهتمامات الشيخ محمد حمزة في العلوم الكونية تناهز تعمقه في علوم الحديث، وانت لا تطالع كتابا له الا وتجد اثرا قويا في توجهه نحو علوم الحساب والفلك والطب وما الى ذلك ومحاججته لابي رية في كتاب «ظلمات أبي رية» عامرة بالاستشهادات العلمية والطبية والفلكية. 
6- سئل وجيه الحجاز الشيخ محمد نصيف عن الشيخين ابو السمح ومحمد حمزة فقال لسائله: ان اردت الصيت والوجاهة لمراجعة مصحف مكة المكرمة فعليك بالشيخ عبدالظاهر ابو السمح وان اردت المتابعة والحرص والجلد على العمل فعليك بالشيخ محمد عبدالرزاق حمزة. 
7- يقول عنة الشيخ عبدالرحمن الصومالى المدرس في المسجد الحرام كانت طريقة الشيخ عبد الرزاق في تدريسه للحديث: أنه كان يقرأ السند، ثم يسأل طلابه عن اسم الراوي وكنيته ولقبه، فإذا لم يعرف؛ بحثوا عنه في الكتب. 
8- يقول عنه الشيخ احمد المبارك الحريبي (كان قارئا ذا صوت ندي مؤثر يشعر بالخشوع والطمأنينة، كان خطيبا مصقاعا، داعيا الى الله ناطقا بالحق، كان يحسن الى طلابه وتلمس اخبارهم ويعين محتاجهم ويحثهم على طلب العلم والاستزادة منه ويوصيهم بتقوى الله والاخلاص له ويولي ارباب النجابة والنباهة منهم عناية خاصة. 
مرضه ووفاته:
وفي الأيام الأخيرة أي منذ سنة 1385هـ (1965) أصيب رحمه الله بعدة أمراض، وفي مقدمتها الروماتزم، وكان بقوة توكله على الله يتجلد ويقاوم تلك الأمراض، مع المحافظة على قراءة الكتب، ثم تفرغ لتلاوة القرآن والصحف أحيانًا، جالسًا أو مضطجعًا في البيت أو في غير بيته. 
وقد دخل مستشفيات مكة والطائف للاستشفاء، ثم سافر إلى بيروت وتعالج في مستشفى الجامعة الأمريكية أيامًا، وأخيرًا سافر مع ابنه الأستاذ عبد الله حمزة إلى تركيا ودخل مستشفى من مستشفياتها المشهورة أيامًا، ثم عاد إلى مكة واشتدت عليه وطأة الأمراض، فأصبح من سنة 1390هـ (1970م) ملازمًا للفراش،
وأخيرًا وافاه الأجل المحتوم في الساعة الثامنة بالتوقيت الغروبي من يوم الخميس 22/2/1392هـ_1972م، وصُلِّيَ عليه في المسجد الحرام بعد صلاة المغرب،
ودفن بالمعلاة- رحمه الله رحمة الأبرار، وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى. 
2- كتاب الشواهد والنصوص في الرد على كتاب هذي هي الأغلال ( مطبعة الإمام بالقاهرة 1367هـ ) 200 صفحة. 
ملاحظة: صدر كتاب خاص باسم( الشيخ العلامة المحدث محمد بن عبدالرزاق حمزة من كبار علماء الحرمين) لشيخنا محمد سيد أحمد المدرس بدار الحديث بمكة المكرمة. 
المراجع:
* نشر الدرر للاستاذ عبد الله غازي. 
* الجواهر الحسان في تراجم الفضلاء والأعيان من أساتذة وخلان، تأليف الشيخ زكريا بيلا تحقيق د/ عبدا لوهاب أبو سليمان ود/ محمد إبراهيم علي * أعلام المكيين المؤلف عبد الله عبدالرحمن المعلمي الصادر عن مؤسسة الفرقان للتراث الاسلامي. 
* الأعلام للزركلي * قرة العين في أسانيد شيوخي من أعلام الحرمين. الشيخ محمد ياسين الفاداني 
* المسجد الحرام في قلب الملك عبد العزيز. الشريف عبد الله العبد لي 
* جريدة عكاظ العدد6749 والعدد 1999 في يوم الخميس 16/11/1427هـ. 
* جريدة المدينة ملحق الأربعاء في 5/5/1414هـ * جريدة البلاد عدد 8510 في 11/.. . هـ 
* مجلة المنهل جمادى الأولى 1392هـ * مجلة التوحيد: إعداد: محمد بن أحمد سيد أحمد
* طيبة وذكريات الأحبة – احمد أمين مرشد * صلاة التراويح أكثر من ألف عام في مسجد النبي عليه السلام للشيخ عطية سالم
* أئمة المسجد الحرام ومؤذنوه في العهد السعودي – عبد الله سعيد الزهراني
* تاريخ مكة المكرمة قديما وحديثا – د/ محمد اليأس عبد الغني * مكتبة المسجد الحرام.
* جريدة الرياض الاحد 12 من ذي القعدة 1427هـ - 3ديسمبر 2006م عدد 14041
* العيش في مكة المكرمة الأستاذ محمد علي حسن الجِفري * أئمة الحرمين – د. عبد الله العلاف 1443-1433
* مخطوط (أئمة وخطباء الحرمين في العهد السعودي ) الأستاذ سعد بن عبدالله العتيبي.
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/11.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الشيخ أسامة بن عبد الله خياطالاسم و النسب :
أسامة بن عبد الله بن عبد الغني بن محمد بن عبد الغني بن إبراهيم خياط . ينتهي نسبه إلى قبيلة " بَلي" من قُضَاعة .
المولد و النشأة :
ولد في "حي حارة الباب" المجاور للجبل المعروف "بجبل الكعبة" ببلد الله الحرام مكة المكرمة في اليوم الأول من شهر رجب من عام خمسة و سبعين و ثلاثمائة و ألف من الهجرة .
و نشأ بها و تلقى بها علومه الأولية و الابتدائية و المتوسطة و الثانوية و الجامعية ، و نشأ في كنف والده فضيلة العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الغني خياط ، إمام و خطيب المسجد الحرام ، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء[  ]  ، المولود في مكة المكرمة عام 1326ه ، المتوفى بها في السابع من شهر شعبان عام 1415ه .
المؤهلات العلمية :
1- شهادة البكالوريس في الشريعة[  ]  الإسلامية من قسم الشريعة الإسلامية بكلية الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة عام 1397ه . 
2- شهادة " الماجستير في الشريعة الإسلامية " شعبة الكتاب و السنة من كلية الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى في مكة المكرمة عام 1402ه .
3- شهادة " الدكتوراة في الشريعة الإسلامية " شعبة الكتاب و السنة من كلية الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى في مكة المكرمة عام 1408ه . 
4- إجازات في الإسناد :
حصل على إجازات إسنادية لرواية الكتب الستة و الموطأ و مسند الإمام أحمد و سائر أمهات السنة الأخرى من جماعة من المُسْنِدِيْن من أهل الحديث بعد أن قرأ عليهم ، ومن هؤلاء المُسْنِدِيْن : 
أ*- فضيلة العلامة المُحدِث المُسْنِد الشيخ /عبيد الله المباركفوري . رحمه الله 
ب*- فضيلة العلامة المُحَدِّث المُسْنِد المعمَّر / أبو الفيض علم الدين ياسين بن محمد الفاداني المكي رحمه الله أعلى أهل عصره إسناداً. 
ج- فضيلة العلامة المُحدث المُسْنِد الشيخ/ محمد حياة السنبهلي شيخ دار الحديث في سهارنفور.
هz- كما حصل على إجازة في التجويد[  ]  من فضيلة الشيخ محمود عبد الرحمن اليحيى بقصر المنفصل . 
5- إجازات علمية من والده : 
1- حصل على إجازة من والده فضيلة العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الغني خياط المكي بعد أن حفظ عليه القرآن مجوداً برواية حفص عن عاصم .
2- حصل على إجازة علمية من والده بعد أن لازمه ملازمة علمية امتدت زهاء عشر سنوات قرأ عليه فيها طائفة من كتب أهل العلم في[  ]  مختلف العلوم الشرعية :
- فقرأ عليه كتاب " الترغيب و الترهيب من الحديث الشريف " كاملاً للحافظ المنذري رحمه الله.
- و قرأ عليه كتاب " الجامع " لأبي عيسى محمد بن عيسى الترمذي رحمه الله من أوله إلى نهاية كتاب الأحكام .
- و قرأ عليه كتاب " المنار المنيف في الصحيح و الضعيف " للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله 
- و قرأ عليه كتاب " اختصار علوم الحديث " للإمام الحافظ ابن كثير[  ]  القرشي رحمه الله.
- و قرأ عليه كتاب " الفصول في اختصار سيرة الرسول[  ]  " للإمام الحافظ ابن كثير أيضاً .
- و قرأ عليه مجموعة من كتب العقيدة[  ]  منها : " العقيدة الواسطية " و " الحموية الكبرى " و " التدمرية " و" الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن و أولياء الشيطان[  ] " و كلها لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية[  ]  ، و" الطحاوية[  ]  " للإمام أبي جعفر الطحاوي رحمه الله
- و قرأ عليه كتاب " أصول الفقه[  ]  " للعلامة الشيخ عبد الوهاب خَلاَّف رحمه الله و بعضاً من " روضة الناظر " للإمام الموفق ابن قدامه رحمه الله . 
- و قرأ عليه بعضاً من كتاب " تفسير القرطبي " و بعضاً من كتاب " الإتقان في علوم القرآن " للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله .
شيوخه :
أولاً : في العقيدة :
1/ والده الشيخ عبد الله عبد الغني خياط رحمه الله كما تقدم . 
2/ سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله (حيث حضر دروسه في العقيدة التي كان يلقيها في المسجد الحرام حين يقدم مكة كل عام ).
3/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الفتاح بركة حفظه الله .
ثانياً : في التفسير[  ]  و علوم القرآن :
4/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد الصادق عرجون رحمه الله .
5/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد محمد أبو شهبه رحمه الله .
6/ فضيلة الأستاذ الشيخ السيد سابق رحمه الله .
7/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن عبد المنعم القيعي رحمه الله 
8/فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور يوسف بن عبد الرحمن الضبع حفظه الله 
9/ فضيلة الأستاذ الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن حبنكة الميداني رحمه الله .
ثالثاً : في التجويد :
10/ فضيلة الأستاذ الشيخ سليمان إمام الصغير عضو لجنة مصحف الأزهر الشريف .
11/ فضيلة الأستاذ الشيخ محمد صديق إمام الخولي أستاذ علم التجويد و القراءات بجامعة الأزهر
رابعاً : في الحديث و علومه :
12/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد بن محمد نور سيف هلال حفظه الله 
13/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور / عبد المجيد محمود حفظه الله 
14/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور مصطفى التازي رحمه الله 
15/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور عبد العظيم الغباشي رحمه الله 
16/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور العجمي دمنهوري الحويج حفظه الله
خامساً : في الفقه و أصوله :
17/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد مندور حفظه الله 
18/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد العروسي عبد القادر حفظه الله 
19/ فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله البسام رحمه الله (حيث حضر دروسه التي كان يلقيها بعد صلاة المغرب في المسجد الحرام ) 
20/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور نزيه بن كمال حماد حفظه الله 
21/ فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور حامد شمروخ حفظه الله 
22/ فضيلة الشيخ عبد الكريم طربية حفظه الله
سادساً : في النحو[  ]  و الصرف و البلاغة[  ]  : 
23/ سعادة الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد مكي الأنصاري حفظه الله 
24/ سعادة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد هاشم عبد الدائم رحمه الله 
سابعاً : في منهج البحث و التحقيق :
25/ فضيلة الأستاذ الشيخ السيد أحمد صقر المحقق البحَّاثة المشهور رحمه الله 
الأعمال التي أسندت إليه :
1- عين معيداً في قسم الشريعة الإسلامية بكلية الشريعة و الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى عام 1399ه 
2- عين محاضراً في قسم الشريعة الإسلامية في الكلية نفسها عام 1403ه .
3- عين أستاذاً مساعداً في قسم الكتاب و السنة بكلية الدعوة[  ]  و أصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى عام 1409ه 
4- انتخب رئيساً لقسم الكتاب و السنة بكلية الدعوة لثلاث فترات متتالية .
5- عين مدرساً في المسجد الحرام بموجب الأمر السامي الكريم ذي الرقم (6600) في 29/4/1410 وقام بتدريس الصحيحين و علوم الحديث ، و العقيدة الواسطية و موطأ الإمام مالك و المنتقى للإمام ابن الجارود، و تفسير الإمام البغوي ، و ما يزال مستمراً بحمد الله .
6- اختير عضواً في مجلس الشورى في دورته الأولى عام 1414ه بموجب الأمر الملكي ذي الرقم 
أ/16 بتاريخ 3/3 /1414ه .
7- عين إماماً و خطيباً لأحد المساجد بمكة المكرمة بموجب قرار معالي وزير الحج[  ]  و الأوقاف الشيخ عبد الوهاب بن أحمد عبد الواسع . 
8- عين إماماً و خطيباً للمسجد الحرام بموجب الأمر السامي ذي الرقم 7/ب/1599 في 3/2/1418ه .
9- عين عضواً في المجلس التأسيسي لرابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة عام 1418ه بناء على ترشيح سماحة رئيس المجلس الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز و معالي الأمين العام لرابطة العالم الإسلامي آنذاك الدكتور عبد الله بن صالح العبيد .
10- عمل أميناً عاماً مساعداً لهيئة الإعجاز العلمي في القرآ ن و السنة برابطة العالم الإسلامي مدة تقارب العامين .
المؤلفات والبحوث :
(1) كتاب " مختلف الحديث بين المحدثين و الأصوليين و الفقهاء " دراسة حديثيه أصولية فقهية تحليلية .
(2) كتاب " التقييد و الإيضاح لما أطلق و أغلق من كتاب ابن الصلاح " للحافظ العراقي رحمه الله . " دراسة و تحقيق و شرح "
(3) كتاب " التفسير النبوي للقرآن " 
(4) كتاب " شهر الرحمة و المغفرة " ثلاثون لقاءاً رمضانياً .
(5) كتاب " بناء الشخصية المسلمة تحت أضواء الكتاب و السنة " .
(6) كتاب " المدخل إلى دراسة الصحيحين " 
(7) كتاب " المدخل إلى دراسة الموطّأ " .
(8) كتاب " السراب الأكبر " في بيان تهافت الفكر الماركسي .
(9) كتاب " دليل المسلم في الاعتقاد على ضوء الكتاب و السنة " ( تحقيق و تخريج ).
(10) كتاب " اعتقاد السلف " ( تحقيق و تخريج ) . 
(11) مجموعة مقالات نشرت في ( مجلات : المنهل ، التضامن الإسلامي ، الرابطة ، الحج ) و( الصحف : عكاظ ، المدينة ، الندوة )و أحاديث إذاعية أذيعت عبر موجات إذاعات : (القرآن الكريم[  ]  ، نداء الإسلام ، البرنامج الثاني.
المؤتمرات و الرحلات :
حضر طائفة من المؤتمرات و الندوات التي أقيمت في ربوع المملكة العربية السعودية .
كما سافر في رحلات عمل و رحلات علمية و دعوية إلى مصر[  ]  ، و تونس ، و تركيا ، و ماليزيا ، و هولندا وبريطانيا .
​http://ar.islamway.net/scholar/172/%...8A%D8%A7%D8%B7

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الشيخ علي جابراسمه ونسبه
هو الشيخ القارئ الفقيه إمام المسجد الحرام الدكتور
علي بن عبدالله بن صالح بن عبدالله بن ناصر بن جابر بن علي جابر السعيدي الموسطي اليافعي الحميري القحطاني
اشتهر بـ (علي جابر) أو (علي عبدالله جابر) ويخطئ البعض بتسميته (علي باجابر) وهي تسمية غير صحيحة بتاتاً لأنها نسبة إلى قبيلة أخرى ، وقبيلة الشيخ هي (آل علي جابر) الذين ينتمون إلى بطن السُّعَيْدِي من الموسطة اليافعية والتي يرفع نسبها إلى حِمْيَر ثم إلى سبأ ، وعند التعريف بالفرد تستبدل (آل) بـ (بن) في اسم القبيلة المركب ليكون (آل علي جابر)  أو (بن علي جابر) فيكون الاسم الرباعي للشيخ : (علي بن عبدالله بن صالح بن علي جابر) ، والاسم الثلاثي له : (علي بن عبدالله بن علي جابر) .
وقد نبه الشيخ إلى ذلك ، حتى تم توضيحه في مقدمة الإصدار الأول لتسجيلات التقوى الإسلامية بالرياض عام 1406هـ لسورتي الفاتحة والبقرة من مسجد المحتسب بالمدينة المنورة مطلع رمضان ذلك العام.
استمع إلى مقطع صوتي للتنبيه على الاسم الصحيح :
مقدمة إصدار تسجيلات التقوى الإسلامية بالرياض عام 1406هـ
http://www.alijaber.net/audio/taqwa1406.mp3
وهو من قبيلة (آل علي جابر) اليافعية السلفية التي تحالفت برئاسة شيخها عبدالحميد بن قاسم بن علي جابر مع أمير الدرعية عبدالعزيز بن محمد عام 1205هـ لنشر دعوة التوحيد ومحاربة البدع والشركيات والخرافات، واستوطنت قبيلة آل علي جابر الموسطية اليافعية بلدة (خشامر) في حضرموت جنوب الجزيرة العربية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ولادته: 
ولد الشيخ علي هو وشقيقه (التوأم) سالم في مدينة جدة بالحجاز في شهر ذي الحجة عام 1373هـ
وكان والده إذ ذلك مواطناً سعودياً يعمل في التجارة ولديه مطعم تجاري يديره في حي باب شريف بجدة.
طفولته وانتقاله مع والديه إلى المدينة النبوية 1374-1384:
نشأ الشيخ في أسرة صالحة حيث كان أبوه وعمه وجدته أم أبيه من المعروفين بالعبادة والصلاح ، واستجاب الله دعاء جدته حين ودعت أهلها وداعاً أخيراً عند خروجها للحج ودعت ربها أن تقبض روحها في منى أثناء حجتها الأخيرة ، وكان والده محباً للخير ويجل أهل العلم كثيراً ، وكثيراً ما كان يدعو بأن يتوفاه الله في مدينة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، حتى قرر الانتقال إليها لبركتها وليحضر دروس أهل العلم ولينشأ أبناؤه بينهم عسى أن يحقق أحدهم أمنيته حيث كان يتمنى أن يصبح أحد أبنائه من العلماء.

وكان ابنه علي يبلغ الخامسة من عمره عند انتقاله مع والديه من جدة إلى المدينة ، وكان والده يربيه على الفضائل ويصطحبه معه إلى المسجد النبوي ، ويمنعه من اللعب مع أقرانه من الأطفال في الشارع ، فلم يكن يعرف إلا طريق المدرسة والبيت والمسجد النبوي، حتى توفي والده بالمدينة كما تمنى ، والشيخ آنذاك في الحادية عشرة من العمر.
يقول الشيخ علي جابر: (  كان والدي -يرحمه الله- لا يسمح لنا بالخروج للعب في الشارع والاحتكاك بالآخرين, حتى توفاه الله, كنت لا أعرف إلا الاتجاه إلى المسجد النبوي ومن ثم الدراسة وأخيرا العودة إلى البيت, لقد كان لوالدي -رحمه الله- دور كبير في تربيتي وتنشئتي وانتقل إلى جوار ربه في نهاية عام 1384هـ وعمري آنذاك لا يتجاوز الأحد عشر عاما ثم تولى رعايتي, من بعده, خالي -رحمه الله- بالمشاركة مع والدتي ) .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التحاقه بحلقات تحفيظ القرآن الكريم 1385-1389هـ:
في منطقة باب المجيدي شمال المسجد النبوي الشريف سكن الشيخ علي جابر مع والدته وخاله بجوار مسجد الأميرة منيرة بنت عبدالرحمن، وكان محفظ الطلاب في ذلك المسجد هو الشيخ رحمة الله بن قولداش بخاري المعروف بـ (الشيخ رحمة الله قاري) .
فأتى خال الشيخ علي جابر إلى الشيخ رحمة الله قاري ومعه ابنا اخته علي وسالم وقال له : نحن جيران المسجد وهذان يتيمان ، ونرغب في تعليمهما في حلقة تحفيظ القرآن بالمسجد.
ووافق الشيخ رحمة الله قاري واجتهد في تعليمهما، ورأى في الشيخ علي تميزاً في الحفظ والتعلم فزاد في الاهتمام به.
تربية الشيخ رحمة الله قاري لطلابه: 
وكان الشيخ رحمة الله قاري معلماً مميزاً ، درس على مشائخ عدة منهم الشيخ حسن بن إبراهيم الشاعر، وكان الشيخ رحمة الله قاري يعلم الطلاب ويحفظهم ويؤدبهم، ويستخدم العصا في تأديبهم أحياناً بما يسمى (الفلكة) أو (الفلقة) ، فكان الطلاب يهابونه، وكان الشيخ رحمة الله قاري مع تحفيظه القرآن يعلم الطلاب الوضوء الصحيح والصلاة الصحيحة والإمامة والخطابة، فكان يأخذهم بعض الأوقات ليريهم كيفية الوضوء الصحيح ويجعلم يطبقونها وكذلك في بعض الأوقات التي يقل فيها الناس في المسجد كان يجعلهم يصلون ويؤمهم أحدهم بما يحفظ غيباً وهم يصوبونه إذا أخطأ ، والشيخ يلاحظهم وينبههم، وأحياناً يغلق أبواب المسجد ومكبرات الصوت الخارجية ويبقي على مكبرات الصوت الداخلية، ويطلب منهم إلقاء بعض الكلمات والمواعظ أو الخطب من على المنبر، ويشجعهم حتى يكونوا دعاة وأئمة على علم صحيح وعبادة صحيحة وتكون لهم تجربة تسقط عنهم حاجز التخوف والجهل وتنمي فيهم حب الخير ونفع أنفسهم والناس من حولهم.
وكان الشيخ رحمة الله قاري يحب الشيخ علي جابر ويعطف عليه كثيراً لكونه يتيماً ومن جيرانه مع ما تميز به من خلق وأدب رفيع وانضباط وجودة في التلقي، فكان شيخه يحرص عليه ويصطحبه معه كأحد أبنائه.
انتقال الشيخ علي جابر لمعهد الشيخ خليل القاري:
أتم الشيخ علي جابر حفظ أحد عشر جزءاً من القرآن الكريم على يد الشيخ رحمة الله قاري ، وحصل على المركز الأول في مسابقة الحفاظ في فرع عشرة أجزاء، ولما افتتحت الجماعة الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم معهداً متخصصاً لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالمدينة المنورة برئاسة الشيخ المقريء خليل بن عبدالرحمن القاري طلبوا من عموم حلقات تحفيظ القرآن بمساجد المدينة أن يرسلوا إليهم أفضل الطلاب المتميزين ، وكان من بينهم الشيخ علي جابر الذي رشحه الشيخ رحمة الله قاري ليتم بقية حفظه للقرآن الكريم في المعهد على يد الشيخ خليل القاري الذي تميز بتعليم إتقان التجويد على أسسه السليمة وتعليم طرق تحسين الصوت بالتلاوة.
قال الشيخ علي جابر : "... رشحت بعد ذلك للالتحاق بالمعهد الذي افتتحته الجماعة الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالمدينة النبوية وكان يديره الشيخ خليل بن عبدالرحمن وهذا الأخير أكملت عليه حفظ باقي كتاب الله عز وجل وكان له دور بارز في تمكيني من الحفظ وإتقان التجويد على أسسه السليمة".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مزاملته للشيخ محمد أيوب عند الشيخ خليل القاري:
وكان من زملاء الشيخ علي جابر - في هذه الفترة عند الشيخ خليل - زميله الشيخ محمد أيوب بن محمد يوسف إمام المسجد النبوي سابقاً، وحيث أن الشيخ محمد أيوب يكبر الشيخ علي جابر بسنتين تقريباً فإن الشيخ خليل قاري كان يعهد إليه أحياناً ليستمع تلاوة الشيخ علي جابر وتصويب ما يقع من الخطأ ونحوه، ومع ذلك فقد اجتهد الشيخ علي جابر في الحفظ وسرعة التعلم حتى سبق زميله وشيخه محمد أيوب في مراحل الدراسة النظامية ، وأتم الشيخ علي جابر حفظ القرآن الكريم في الخامسة عشر من عمره عام 1389هـ .
شاهد الشيخ محمد أيوب وهو يتحدث عن تلك الفترة وعلاقته بالشيخ علي جابر
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrGAs9XJ1gg
وممن قرأ الشيخ عليهم أيضاً فضيلة الشيخ بشير أحمد صديق المقرئ بالمسجد النبوي الشريف.
انضباطه في نشأته: 
 وقد وصف الشيخ علي جابر النشأة التي عاش فيها بقوله: ( من نعمة الله عليّ وتوفيقه لي أن أحاطني بنخبة من الإخوان الصالحين الذين يكبرونني قليلاً في السن من الذين عاشوا في المدينة المنورة ودرسوا في الجامعة الإسلامية، بحمد الله الظرف الذي عشته في المدينة النبوية والالتقاء بهؤلاء الإخوة الذين وفقهم الله عز وجل لكي يحيطوا بي في تلك السن التي تمر على كل شاب من الشباب - وهي ما تسمى فترة المراهقة - وفقني الله عز وجل في تخطي هذه المرحلة على أحسن ما يكون ) .
اجتهاده في التحصيل العلمي: 
 كما أسلفنا أن والد الشيخ علي جابر يتمنى أن يكون أحد أبنائه من علماء الشريعة ، ومع اعتنائه بأبنائه واصطحابهم معه إلى المسجد النبوي في طفولتهم فإنه حرص على تسجيل ابنه الشيخ علي ليدرس في مدرسة دار الحديث المتخصصة في العلوم الشرعية ، وقد درس فيها الشيخ المرحلتين الابتدائية والمتوسطة، وتخرج فيها عام 1398هـ وكان الخامس على دفعته.

ثم درس الشيخ المرحلة الثانوية بالمعهد الثانوي التابع للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة وتخرج فيه عام 1392هـ وكان الثاني على دفعته.
ثم انتقل إلى كلية الشريعة بالجامعة لينالَ منها الإجازةَ الجامعية في العلوم الشرعيَّة، حيث تَخرَّج فيها في العام الدِّراسي عام 1396ه بامتياز مع مرتبة الشرف الثانية.
وتميز الشيخ بالتفوق العلمي وحصوله على الامتياز في جميع مراحل دراسته العلمية. كما عرف بالانضباط الشديد في حضور الدروس العلمية وعدم التغيب، ويذكر أنه لم يسجل عليه أي تغيب أثناء دراسته الجامعية.
مجالسته العلماء: 
درس الشيخ على العديد من العلماء في الجامعة الإسلامية وفي المسجد النبوي وفي المعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض وكان من أبرزهم سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز – رحمه الله – عندما كان رئيساً للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة ، وكان الشيخ علي جابر يلازمه كثيراً ويتناول معه الغداء والعشاء على سفرته العامرة أغلب الأيام في تلك الفترة بالمدينة المنورة.
ومن أكثر من لازمهم وطلب عليه العلم فضيلة الشيخ محمد المختار بن أحمد الجكني الشنقيطي – رحمه الله – المدرس بالمسجد النبوي سابقاً ، وكان الشيخ علي جابر يدرس عليه في المسجد وفي بيته ، وهو والد الشيخ الفقيه الدكتور محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي المدرس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف .
كما درس الشيخ علي جابر على العديد من العلماء منهم الأستاذ الدكتور عبد العظيم الشناوي، أستاذ النَّحْو والصَّرْف في كلية الشريعة آنذاك. والدكتور عمر بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد أستاذ أصول الفقه والدكتور محمد نباوي، وغيرهم كثير ممَّن حَرَص الشيخُ على مجالستِهم، والأَخْذ عنهم.
كما ظَفِر في الرياض بمشايخَ أجلاَّء؛ أمثال: فضيلة الشيخ منَّاع القطان، والأستاذ الدكتور عبدالوهاب بحيري، وفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالوهاب أحمد عطوة، وفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور بدران "أبو العينين" بدران، وغيرِهم من العلماء الأفاضل.

قصته مع الإمامة:
ومع أن الشيخ علي جابر حفظ القرآن الكريم في سن مبكرة وأتقن حفظه بصورة ربما قد أذهلت الحفظة فأرادوا خطو نهجه فإنه لم يكن يطمح في الإمامة إلا أن الحكمة الإلهية أوصلته ليكون إماما بالمسجد الحرام .
وقد ذكر شيخه الشيخ رحمة الله قاري أنه لما كان يعمل في إدارة الأوقاف بالمدينة المنورة طرحت مسابقة وظيفية بمسمى (مسابقة أئمة) فاغتنم الشيخ رحمة الله قاري الفرصة وقدم طلباً باسم الشيخ علي جابر حيث كان يرى أنه من أولى الناس بذلك لجودة حفظه وحسن أدبه وتفوقه في دراسته وجمال قراءته، وفعلاً وجد الشيخ علي جابر نفسه أمام الأمر الواقع لطلب شيخه الأول ، فحضر المقابلة واجتاز اختبارها وصدر قرار تعيينه إماماً لمسجد الغمامة بالمدينة المنورة، وذلك في شهر جمادى الآخرة من عام أربعة وتسعين وثلاثمائة وألف من الهجرة 1394هـ ، فأمَّ المصلِّين فيه نحوَ سنتَين، وعمرُه إذ ذاك واحدٌ وعشرون عامًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

يتحدث الشيخ عن ذلك بقوله: ( لم تكن لدي رغبة في الإمامة ولكن أقحمت فيها إقحاماً وإلا فان الباعث الأساسي على حفظ كتاب الله إنما حفظه وتعقله وتدبر معانيه, ولم يكن المقصود منه أن يكون الإنسان به إماماً ، ولكن شاءت الإرادة الربانية والحكمة الإلهية أن أتولى الإمامة في مسجد الغمامة بالمدينة النبوية سنتين متتاليتين (1394 -1396) ". أي في آخر أعوام دراسته في كلية الشريعة في الجامعة الإسلامية .
ثم انقطع الشيخ عن الإمامة لسفره إلى الرياض لدراسة مرحلة الماجستير في المعهد العالي للقضاء التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، ولما عاد إلى المدينة المنورة طلب منه إمامة مسجد السبق عام 1400هـ ، ثم طلب منه إمامة المسجد بقصر الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود بالطائف فعين إماماً خاصاً للملك عام 1401هـ ثم طلب منه الملك خالد الإمامة في المسجد الحرام في ليلة الثالث والعشرين من شهر رمضان عام 1401هـ وقدمه للصلاة وصلى خلفه، فشارك بالإمامة إلى آخر شهر رمضان ذلك العام ، ثم عينه الملك خالد إماماً رسمياً للمسجد الحرام في شوال من نفس العام 1401هـ واستمر فيها إلى أن طلب الإعفاء من الإمامة بالمسجد الحرام عام 1403هـ ، وعاد إلى المدينة المنورة ولم يلتزم بإمامة مسجد بعد ذلك إلا ما كان من تقديم الناس له أحياناً في بعض المساجد وقدم مرة لإمامة صلاة المغرب في المسجد النبوي الشريف وكذلك في مساجد عدة بالمدينة خاصة في صلاة التراويح في رمضان، إلى أن تم تكليفه للمشاركة بإمامة المصلين لصلاة التراويح والقيام بالمسجد الحرام في رمضان عدة أعوام متتالية 1406 - 1409هـ ثم ابتعد الشيخ عن إمامة المسجد الحرام مجدداً في عام 1410هـ ولم يلتزم بإمامة مسجد آخر سوى أنه كان يقدمه الأئمة والقائمون على المساجد أحياناً للصلاة في مساجد عدة في جدة قرب سكنه وكان أشهرها مسجد بقشان بجدة وهو أقربها إلى بيته، ومسجد الهدى بحي الأندلس كما سيأتي بيان تفصيل شيء من ذلك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

يتحدث الشيخ عن ذلك بقوله: ( لم تكن لدي رغبة في الإمامة ولكن أقحمت فيها إقحاماً وإلا فان الباعث الأساسي على حفظ كتاب الله إنما حفظه وتعقله وتدبر معانيه, ولم يكن المقصود منه أن يكون الإنسان به إماماً ، ولكن شاءت الإرادة الربانية والحكمة الإلهية أن أتولى الإمامة في مسجد الغمامة بالمدينة النبوية سنتين متتاليتين (1394 -1396) ". أي في آخر أعوام دراسته في كلية الشريعة في الجامعة الإسلامية .
ثم انقطع الشيخ عن الإمامة لسفره إلى الرياض لدراسة مرحلة الماجستير في المعهد العالي للقضاء التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، ولما عاد إلى المدينة المنورة طلب منه إمامة مسجد السبق عام 1400هـ ، ثم طلب منه إمامة المسجد بقصر الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود بالطائف فعين إماماً خاصاً للملك عام 1401هـ ثم طلب منه الملك خالد الإمامة في المسجد الحرام في ليلة الثالث والعشرين من شهر رمضان عام 1401هـ وقدمه للصلاة وصلى خلفه، فشارك بالإمامة إلى آخر شهر رمضان ذلك العام ، ثم عينه الملك خالد إماماً رسمياً للمسجد الحرام في شوال من نفس العام 1401هـ واستمر فيها إلى أن طلب الإعفاء من الإمامة بالمسجد الحرام عام 1403هـ ، وعاد إلى المدينة المنورة ولم يلتزم بإمامة مسجد بعد ذلك إلا ما كان من تقديم الناس له أحياناً في بعض المساجد وقدم مرة لإمامة صلاة المغرب في المسجد النبوي الشريف وكذلك في مساجد عدة بالمدينة خاصة في صلاة التراويح في رمضان، إلى أن تم تكليفه للمشاركة بإمامة المصلين لصلاة التراويح والقيام بالمسجد الحرام في رمضان عدة أعوام متتالية 1406 - 1409هـ ثم ابتعد الشيخ عن إمامة المسجد الحرام مجدداً في عام 1410هـ ولم يلتزم بإمامة مسجد آخر سوى أنه كان يقدمه الأئمة والقائمون على المساجد أحياناً للصلاة في مساجد عدة في جدة قرب سكنه وكان أشهرها مسجد بقشان بجدة وهو أقربها إلى بيته، ومسجد الهدى بحي الأندلس كما سيأتي بيان تفصيل شيء من ذلك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

سفره لدراسة مرحلة الماجستير في المعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض:
وبعدَ أنْ نال الشيخ الإجازةَ الجامعية الأولى (درجة الليسانس)، رَغِبَ في مواصلة الدِّراسة العُليا، فيَمَّم وجهَه شَطرَ الرِّياض، وتحديدًا إلى المعهد العالي للقضاء، التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، فالْتَحق به طالبًا في مرحلةِ (الماجستير)، في العام الدراسي 1396 - 1397هـ، وبعدَ اجتيازه للمرحلة المنهجيَّة في إعداد رسالة (الماجستير)، تقدَّم إلى رئاسة قِسْم الفِقه المقارن - الذي كان يَرأسُه آنذاك فضيلةُ الدكتور بدران أبو العينين بدران - بالكتابة في موضوع: "فقه عبدالله بن عمر وأثره في مدرسة المدينة"، ونوقِشتِ الرِّسالة  في اليوم السادس والعشرين من شهر رجب عام 1400هـ، ومُنِح الشيخُ درجةَ الماجستير بتقدير (امتياز).
ترشيحه وتعيينه في القضاء واعتذاره، ثم عودته إلى المدينة المنورة عام 1400هـ:
بعد تفوق الشيخ وحصوله على درجة الماجستير عام 1400هـ رشح للقضاء من سماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد - رحمه الله - الذي كان رئيساً لمجلس القضاء الأعلى في ذلك الوقت وتم تعيينه قاضياً في بلدة (ميسان) قرب الطائف إلا أن الشيخ علي اعتذر عن تولي هذا المنصب معتذراً بأنَّها مسؤولية لا يَقوَى على حَمْلِها، ووضح الشيخ علي جابر سبب اعتذاره عن تولي منصب القضاء بما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله : ( القضاة   ثلاثة: قاضيان في النار وقاضٍ في الجنة ) ، وطلب من  الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد إعفاءه من القضاء وبذل شتى المحاولات إلا أن الشيخ عبدالله - رحمه الله - رفض أن يعفيه ، فتقدم بطلبه إلى الملك خالد – رحمه الله – لإعفائه من القضاء ، فتم تعيينه مفتشاً إدارياً في فَرْع وزارة العدل بمكَّة المكرمة، فكان يقول : ( ما كنت أريد الاقتراب من القضاء أو أي أمر يتعلق به ) واعتذر أيضاً عن تولي هذه الوظيفة تورعاً. ومع اعتذاره عن تولي القضاء والتفتيش عليه فلم يتم إخلاء طرفه من وزارة العدل وبقي الشيخ سنة كاملة بدون وظيفة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

إمامة مسجد السبق: 
كلف الشيخ بعد عودته من الرياض  بإمامة مسجد السبق بالمدينة المنورة قرابة السنة بين عامي 1400 و1401هـ، وكان مسجد السبق يزخر بالمصلين خاصة يوم الجمعة إذ كان خطيب الجمعة فيه آنذاك هو خطيب المدينة المفوه الشيخ الأديب الدكتور محمد العمودي وإمام المسجد الراتب وصلاة الجمعة هو الشيخ علي جابر.
كان أبناء الأمير محمد بن عبدالعزيز على صلة مع شيخ مسجد عمة والدهم الأميرة منيرة بنت عبدالرحمن بالمدينة المنورة وهو الشيخ رحمة الله قاري ، وكان الشيخ رحمة الله قاري يصطحب معه الشيخ علي جابر ويزور الأمير سعود والأمير سعد أبناء الأمير محمد بن عبدالعزيز في الطائف في المناسبات ، وكانوا يطلبون من الشيخ علي جابر أن يقرأ عيلهم آيات من القرآن ، كما طلبوا منه مرة إمامتهم في مسجد قصر الملك بالطائف، فصلى بهم المغرب في مسجد قصر الخالدية وفرح بذلك الملك خالد ودعاهم إلى القصر بعد الصلاة وأكرمهم.
وبعد عام من هذه الزيارة طلب الديوان الملكي عن طريق الأمير سعد بن محمد حضور الشيخ علي جابر وكان الشيخ يدرس مرحلة الماجستير في الرياض فوصل شيخه الشيخ رحمة الله قاري يوم الخميس ورافق الشيخ علي جابر، وطُلب من الشيخ علي جابر إلقاء خطبة الجمعة وإمامة الملك خالد ومن معه لصلاة الجمعة في الرياض، فخطب خطبة بليغة موجزة وصلى بهم الجمعة ، وأثنى عليه جلساء الملك وأشادوا به وقالوا للملك عن فقه الشيخ وفصاحته وحسن إمامته وقراءته أنه ثمرة مميزة من ثمار تعليم الجامعات السعودية.
تعيينه إماماً خاصاً للملك خالد:
وفي عام 1401هـ تم طلب الشيخ علي جابر من المدينة المنورة وتعيينه إماماً خاصاً للملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز في قصره بالطائف، وأعجب الملك به كثيراً وأحبه وقربه إليه، وكان يخصه بجلسات خاصة بدون أي كلفة، حتى كان أشبه بالابن مع أبيه ، وصلى خلفه الصلوات المفروضة وصلاة التراويح في رمضان بمسجد قصره بالطائف، وكان الملك خالد -رحمه الله- حافظاً للقرآن الكريم محباً للخير معروفاً بصلاحه وطيبه .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

توجيه الملك خالد له بالإمامة في المسجد الحرام:
ولما حلت العشر الأواخر من رمضان نزل الملك خالد من قصره بالطائف إلى قصر الصفا بمكة المكرمة ليجاور البيت الحرام كعادته في العشر الأواخر من رمضان، لكنه افتقد تلك القراءة الشجية التي ملكت فؤاده طيلة أيامه ولياليه السابقة، وما أن مضت ليلتان للملك بمكة حتى طلب قبل ساعة من صلاة مغرب ليلة الثالث والعشرين إحضار الشيخ علي جابر من قصره بالطائف ، وكانت مفاجأة للشيخ حيث لم يعلم سبب استدعائه المفاجئ والعاجل إلى مكة قبيل صلاة المغرب، ووصل الشيخ علي جابر إلى قصر الصفا بمكة المكرمة وأفطر مع الملك خالد في قصره ليلة الثالث والعشرين وكانت هناك وفود لدى الملك في ضيافته وكان من بينهم الرئيس الباكستاني الراحل ضياء الحق رئيس باكستان في ذلك الوقت الذي قام وعانق الشيخ علي جابر ، وعندها أمر الملك خالد الشيخ علي أن يتهيأ ليؤم بالمصلين هذه الليلة في المسجد الحرام، فوقعت المفاجأة فعلاً التي لم يكن يعلم بها أحد سوى أنه أمر مفاجئ مباشر من الملك خالد رحمه الله.
أشجيت يا مزمار داود الملك  ***  وملكت قلباً خالداً فمن الملك
وغدوت بالقرآن تشرح قصره  ***  حتى إذا ما غاب إلا الشوق لك
يرجو جوار البيت إلا أنه   ***  يهوى سماع الآي طراً من فمك
فقضى بجمع عم كلاً حسنه ***  وغدا المطاف بنجمه مثل الفلك
وبعد أن تناول الجميع طعام الإفطار وقرب وقت صلاة العشاء توجه الملك خالد والوفود التي معه إلى المسجد الحرام وأدوا صلاة العشاء ثم تقدم الشيخ علي الحذيفي وصلى العشر ركعات الأولى من التراويح، وبعدها أمر الملك خالد الشيخ علي جابر أن يتم الثلاث عشرة ركعة الباقية ، فتقدم الشيخ علي وبدأ بصوت جهوري ونغمة مميزة فريدة تأخذ بالألباب قرأ بها آخر سورة الصافات إلى منتصف سورة الزمر حتى رفع صوته وصدح في آخرها بقوة وهيبة عند قوله تعالى : ( الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون . إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون) وكأن الناس تسمعها لأول مرة .. نعم .. طلبه الملك ليسمع منه ذلك عند البيت الحرام ولعل في ذلك حكمة إليهة وإشارة تنبؤه أنه لن يلبث إلا قليلاً، وأن الملك لن يدرك رمضان من العام القادم، حيث وافته المنية بعد أحد عشر شهراً ، في آخر شعبان عام 1402هـ.
*تلاوة نادرة للشيخ في أول ليلة يؤم فيها في المسجد الحرام* *23-9-1401**هـ*
انتهت صلاة التراويح تلك الليلة .. لكن ابتدأت هناك أحداث كثيرة .. صوت جديد مميز يصدح في أرجاء المسجد الحرام بصورة مفاجئة ..
وبعد التسليمة الأولى لهذا الصوت قام الناس فوراً ووجوههم صوب الإمام يتحرون ويتساءلون .. من هذا المبدع ؟!..
وبعد الصلاة اجتمعوا عليه ليسلموا ويصافحوه ويعانقوه ، حتى أحاط به رجال الأمن وأخرجوه من بينهم .. 
وقد أشفق عليه الشيخ عبدالله خياط -رحمه الله- وأخذ يذب الناس الذين تدافعوا على الشيخ علي ويقول لهم : "ما هو إلا آدمي مثلكم" 
والناس يتساءلون عنه فقيل لهم إنه (إمام الملك) فصار هذا أول لقب أطلق على الشيخ وتناقله الناس في كل مكان.
ثم انصرف الشيخ مع وفود الملك وأعيان مكة الذين أثنوا على الملك اختياره للشيخ علي وطلبوا منه أن يبقيه إماماً لهم في المسجد الحرام ، فوافق على ذلك، وسرت البشرى والفرحة في أهل مكة المكرمة وزوار بيت الله الحرام.



ومع ذلك فهناك في الجانب الآخر من لم يفرح بتولي هذا القارئ الفريد الإمامة


 يقول الشيخ علي جابر : " جاءت سنة 1401هـ في عهد الملك الراحل خالد بن عبدالعزيز -رحمه الله رحمة الأبرار- فكنت إماما له في المسجد الخاص به بقصره في الطائف وعندما نزل مكة المكرمة, وبالضبط في ليلة الثالث والعشرين من رمضان, طلب -رحمه الله- أن انزل إلى مكة المكرمة ، وما كنت قد أعلمت مسبقاً بأني سأكون إماما للحرم المكي الشريف أو سأتولى الإمامة ليلة ثم يأتي  بعدها تعيين رسمي بالإمامة, فنزلت تلك الليلة وبعد الإفطار طلب مني التوجه إلى المسجد الحرام للصلاة بالناس في تلك الليلة, وكان المقرر هو تلك الليلة فقط ولكن بعض من الشخصيات والأعيان الموجودين في مكة طلبوا منه -رحمه الله- أن أبقى في الليالي التالية حتى بعد رحيله -يرحمه الله- إلى الطائف مرة أخرى وبقيت إلى ليلة التاسع والعشرين ثم صدر أمره -رحمه الله- بتعييني إماما في المسجد الحرام" .
ورغم أن الشيخ علي جابر فوجئ بإمامة المصلين في صلاة التراويح إلا أن المصلين لم يشعروا ولم يلاحظوا تلك الرهبة المعهودة على الأئمة عندما يقف لأول مرة على المحراب للإمامة فما بالك بمحراب المسجد الحرام الذي يمر أمامه الطائفون ويصلي خلفه الملايين في ليالي العشر الأخيرة من رمضان, فلم ينتب الشيخ علي جابر رهبة الموقف حيث يقول عن ذلك الموقف : " من حيث الرهبة فلم تأتني، وذلك بحكم أنني سبق أن تعودت الإمامة سابقاً, لكن ما من شك أن الشعور عظيم والإنسان يؤم المصلين بذلك العدد الكثيف في بيت الله الحرام في أول بيت وضع للناس الذي جعله الله مثابة للناس وأمناً, وهذه السعادة لا يمكن أن تعبر عنها كلمات أو عبارات إنما أقول إنه لم يكن تكليفاً بقدر ما هو تشريف " .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

صدور الأمر الملكي بتعيين الشيخ علي جابر إماماً للمسجد الحرام:
في شوال من عام 1401هـ أصدر الملك خالد أمراً بتعيين الشيخ علي جابر إماماً رسمياً بالمسجد الحرام، كأول شاب يعين إماماً رسمياً للمسجد الحرام في هذا القرن الهجري وهو في السابعة والعشرين من عمره ، متميزاً بقوة حفظه وجمال صوته وروعة قراءته وثباته في الإمامة مع كونه إماماً خاصاً للملك وحاصل على درجة التعليم الجامعي العالي في الفقه بالامتياز ومعين رسمياً في القضاء ، ولرغبة خاصة من الملك أن يسمعه إماماً في المسجد الحرام ، وطلب وجهاء وأعيان مكة من الملك خالد أن يبقيه لهم إماماُ في المسجد الحرام، وكان ذلك كله مفاجأة للناس ولرئاسة شؤون الحرمين التي تلقت الأمر الملكي المباشر بتعيين الشيخ علي إماماً رسمياً في المسجد الحرام.
بأمر الملك .. إخلاء طرفه من وزارة العدل وتعيينه محاضراً بالمدينة:
وبطلب من الشيخ علي جابر -رحمه الله- صدَر أمرٌ كريم من جلالة الملك خالد - طيَّب الله ثراه - يقضي بإخلاء طَرَفِ الشيخ علي جابر من وزارة العدل، وتعيينه محاضراً في كلية التربية فرع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بالمدينة المنورة في قسم اللغة العربية والدراسات الإسلامية, وقد باشر العمل فيها في شهر شوال من العام الجامعي 1401هـ .
توجيه الملك خالد بتمكين الشيخ علي جابر من الصلاة الجهرية في فريضة الفجر:
وبعد صدور قرار تعيين الشيخ إماماً رسمياً في المسجد الحرام وجهته رئاسة شؤون الحرمين بإمامة المصلين لصلاة العصر في المسجد الحرام، وقد استغرب الناس ذلك وافتقد المصلون صوت قراءة الشيخ الذي هز أفئدتهم في صلاة القيام في رمضان 1401هـ وعرفوا جمال صوته وعذوبة قراءته وجودة حفظه ، ولما طال انتظارهم ألا يسمعوا صوت (إمام الملك) في صلاة جهرية ؛ طلبوا ذلك من الملك خالد الذي عينه إماماً بالحرم وأوصلوا صوتهم إليه، ويذكر أن رئاسة شؤون الحرمين عللت تعيين الشيخ لصلاة العصر دون الصلوات الجهرية بسبب التزام أئمة كبار لفرضي المغرب والعشاء منذ سنوات طويلة ووجود الحرج من تغيير ذلك، فجاء توجيه الملك خالد بتمكين الشيخ علي جابر من إمامة صلاة الفجر بالمسجد الحرام.
 كما وجه جلالته الرئاسة بشراء سكن مناسب للشيخ قرب المسجد الحرام،  إلا أن ذلك لم يتم حيث طال أمده من قبل الرئاسة إلى تقدم الشيخ لظروفه بطلب إعفائه من الإمامة الرسمية بالمسجد الحرام، وكان الشيخ يستأجر للسكن في مكة طيلة فترة إمامته الرسمية بالمسجد الحرام.
*مقطع قديم من البث الإذاعي لأذان وصلاة الفجر من المسجد الحرام بإمامة الشيخ علي جابر رحمه الله*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

خطبة الخسوف في الحرم المكي:
في منتصف شهر ربيع الأول عام 1402هـ صلى الشيخ علي جابر "رحمه الله" بالناس صلاة الخسوف في المسجد الحرام وخطب خطبة الخسوف ارتجالاً في الحرم المكي ، حيث لم يكن يعلم الناس سابقاً بالخسوف أو الكسوف إلا حين يروه، فقرأ الشيخ سورتي الكهف ويس وخطبة خطبة موجزة بين فيها عظمة الله في تصريف هذا الكون وحث فيها الناس على التوبة والعودة إلى الله.
*استمع لمقطع من خطبة الخسوف بالحرم المكي للشيخ علي جابر* *1402**هـ*
مرض الشيخ في منتصف عام 1402هـ:
وكان الشيخ يصدح بصوته الجهوري في أرجاء المسجد الحرام في صلوات الفجر منذ أواخر عام 1401هـ إلا أنه أصيب بالعين وقيل بالسحر وفقد فجأة صوته والقدرة على التكلم في منتصف عام 1402هـ مدة تقارب الثلاثة أشهر مكث خلالها في المدينة المنورة ثم في مدينة جدة للعلاج والرقية حتى عاد له صوته بفضل الله تعالى، ثم رجع الشيخ مجدداً إلى إمامة صلاة الفجر في المسجد الحرام.
وفاة الملك خالد: 
وفي آخر شعبان من عام 1402هـ توفي الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز - رحمه الله - ، فحزن الناس عليه كثيراً ، إذ كان رحمه الله معروفاً بطيب النفس والرفق وحب الخير وحافظاً للقرآن الكريم، وشهدت البلاد في عهده طفرة ورخاء لم يكن له مثيل في تاريخها في سبع سنين سمان، وكانت علاقته بالشيخ علاقة قوية جداً حتى كأنها بين أب وابنه ، وأراد أن يصطفيه لنفسه إماماً إلا أن الناس طلبوه منه وأرادوه عند البيت الحرام ولم يكن يكره الخير لإمامه ولا للناس ، وكان يشفق على الشيخ وقال له ذات مرة بعد تعيينه في الحرم : "أنت محسود يا شيخ" وقد حزن الشيخ عليه كثيراً وبكاه ، وكثيراً ما كان يذكره بخير حتى سمى ابنه الأول باسم ابيه (عبدالله) وابنه الثاني باسم الملك (خالد) وفاءً لذلك الملك الصالح رحمه الله .
رمضان 1402هـ 
بدأت صلاة التراويح في المسجد الحرام هذا العام من الليلة الثانية لتأخر إعلان دخول الشهر الكريم، وصلى بالناس ثلاثة أئمة هم : الشيخ عبدالله الخليفي والشيخ محمد السبيل والشيخ علي جابر.
وعرف عن الشيخ علي جابر "رحمه الله" قوة حفظه وثباته في الإمامة ، وفي العشر الأواخر من رمضان عرض على الشيخ علي جابر أن ينفرد بإمامة صلاة التهجد كاملة دون المشاركة في التراويح ،في تلك الليالي العشر فوافق على ذلك ، وكانت صلاة التراويح يؤمها  الشيخان الخليفي والسبيل بقراءة حدر سريعة بإتمام جزء كل ليلة ، وفي المقابل كانت صلاة التهجد للشيخ علي جابر وكان يقرأ جزءاً وربع الجزء كل ليلة - عدا ليلة السابع والعشرين قرأ جزءاً كاملاً فقط - بقراءة معتدلة مجودة من أجمل ما سجل له  .
 وفي الليلة الرابعة والعشرين بعد انتهاء الركعات الأولى التي قرأ فيها الشيخ النصف الأول من سورة النساء بقراءة *

* وغيرها.
يقول الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن عبدالله البريك : "وأذكر أنني صليت خلفه في العام 1402هـ وكيف أنه قرأ قول الله تعالى : "*

* .." إلى آخر الآيات فكادت قلوب المصلين تتفطر من خشية الله ، وتساءلنا عن أعمدة المسجد الحرام كيف استطاعت الصمود مع تلك القراءة التي حركت كل ساكن وعلقت القلوب في السماء!!" .





وفي آخر فجر من رمضان ذلك العام أم الشيخ الناس لصلاة الفجر وقرأ فيها *النصف الأول من سورة الرحمن بقراءة مجودة هادئة جداً بترتيل ندي مميز قل أن يقرأ مثله* - وإن كان التسجيل ضعيف الجودة حرمنا بتشويشه من نقلها بكامل نداوتها وجمالها - ، وكأنما أراد أن يكون ختام آخر فرض لصلاة الفجر وآخر صلاة جهرية في رمضان ذلك العام بأجمل إبداع وأروع نغمة وأجود ضبط وأهدأ نفس ، ليحبرها في نسمات الفجر تحبيراً في أرجاء المسجد الحرام ونفحات رمضان الأخيرة وقرآن الفجر ... إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهوداً.
ثم مرض الشيخ مجدداً بعد رمضان 1402هـ وانقطع عن الإمامة في المسجد الحرام فترة من الزمن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

استقالته من الإمامة الرسمية بالمسجد الحرام وعودته إلى المدينة 1403هـ:
 في عام 1403هـ تقدم الشيخ بطلب الإعفاء من الإمامة بالمسجد الحرام ووافق عليه مسئولو رئاسة شؤون الحرمين وذلك لظروف عديدة منها كثرة طلب المسؤول في رئاسة شؤون الحرمين من الشيخ تغيير نمط تلاوته التي يصدح بها برفع الصوت في مواضع عديدة والاقتصار على رتيبة واحدة بالحدر مع تمسك الشيخ بطريقته في التلاوة التي يجد فيها التأثر والتأثير وحسن الترتيل والتدبر والتي أثرت في عموم المصلين خلفه حتى اختاره الملك خالد إماماً خاصاً له في قصره ثم إماماً للمسلمين في المسجد الحرام ، مع رحيل الملك خالد الذي عينه بنفسه ، ولكون عمل الشيخ ومقر وظيفته الرسمية في المدينة المنورة محاضراً في كلية التربية ، ولسكن والدته وأهله في المدينة المنورة كان متعلقاً ببرها مع حبه للمدينة المنورة والقرار فيها. ولمرضه مرات عديدة مما يضطره للسفر إلى أهله ولم يكن للشيخ سكن يملكه في مكة المكرمة كغيره من الأئمة الرسميين،  ولتعرضه لابتلاءات عديدة بسبب الإمامة في المسجد الحرام والشهرة الحاصلة له في أرجاء العالم الإسلامي ومحبة الناس له كونه أبرز من شد الناس بتلاوته في الحرم المكي مما أثر كثيراً على صحته وإصابته بالعين وفقدان صوته حتى طلبت والدته منه أن يترك الإمامة حفاظاً على صحته،كما أنه رحمه الله كان يحب البساطة وعدم التكلف والتعايش مع الناس بدون حرج من منصب ونحوه ، وقد تضايق كثيراً من الشهرة التي حصلت له بسبب الإمامة في الحرم المكي وما تبعها من تهافت الناس ومتابعتهم له، وقد جلبت له الشهرة مع كثرة المحبين حساداً على ما من الله به عليه مع أن الشيخ لم تكن لديه رغبة في الإمامة لكنها قدرت له وطلب إليها وكان يقول : "إن الإمامة ولاية ومسؤولية عظيمة خاصة إمامة المسجد الحرام"، وإنما كان هم الشيخ هو حبه الضلوع في العلم الشرعي والاستزادة منه وتدارسه ومواصلة مسيرته في طلب العلم وتدريسه من خلال عمله الوظيفي وهو التدريس الجامعي بالمدينة النبوية التي نشأ وطلب العلم فيها وعاصر فيها نخبة من كبار العلماء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مقال من صحيفة الأهرام المصرية بتاريخ 3-10-1403هـ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مقطع مرئي : الحاج أشرف السعد يتحدث عن الشيخ علي جابر

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رجوعه للمدينة وتدريسه الفقه وتأثر صحته 1403هـ :
رجع الشيخ إلى المدينة المنورة التي نشأ فيها وحفظ فيها القرآن وتلقى فيها علومه الشرعية والتي فيها سكن والدته ومقر عمله الوظيفي، * وسجلت له حلقات تلفزيونية لتلاوة القرآن الكريم بطلب من التلفزيون السعودي كانت تعرض في افتتاح البث وختامه،*حيث كان الشيخ يرى جواز التصوير المرئي خلافاً للرأي السائد آنذاك،*بل كان يحث في بعض لقاءاته الصحفية على إثراء وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بالأمور الشرعية والدعوية النافعة للمجتمع*متغاضياً عن النقد الذي يتعرض له بسبب ذلك، وتأثرت صحته فابتعث في رحلة علمية إلى كندا وعلاجية في نفس الوقت .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

سفره إلى كندا وتسجيل المصحف المرتل:
سافر الشيخ إلى العاصمة الكندية أوتاوا في رحلة علمية ولبث فيها ثمانية أشهر وقضى فيها شهر رمضان هناك، ومع مرضه فقد *سجل القرآن الكريم كاملاً بصوته في أحد المعامل الصوتية في كندا* بطلب من الملحق الثقافي السعودي في كندا آنذاك الدكتور عصام عابد شيخ الذي أولى الشيخ رعايته هناك ، وسلمت النسخة الأصلية لذلك التسجيل إلى جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض ، وأهدت الجامعة نسخة منه إلى إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالرياض .
ومع أن هذه التسجيل هو الذي تنشره الإذعات والقنوات للشيخ إلا أنه يختلف كثيراً عن جمال تلاوة الشيخ في المسجد الحرام وغيره من المساجد ،  ربما لكون هذا التسجيل سجل في مرض الشيخ وتأثر صحته وسفره وعلاجه هناك فاختلفت عن قراءة الصلاة وإمامة المسلمين في المسجد الحرام.
عودته من كندا إلى المدينة المنورة 1404هـ :
 عاد الشيخ إلى المدينة المنورة في شهر ربيع الأول من عام 1404هـ محاضراً في كلية التربية التابعة لجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز وقد كتب رسالة خطية في الثالث والعشرين من ذي الحجة عام 1404هـ جواباً لأحد محبيه ومما جاء فيها : ”وأما عن الحرم والإمامة فيه فقد طلبت الإعفاء من الإمامة ، ووافق المسئولون على ذلك ، لأنه ليس لدي رغبة في الانتقال من المدينة إلى غيرها".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التقدم للدكتوراه 1405هـ:
في عام 1405هـ تقدم إلى المعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض لتسجيل موضوع رسالته لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في الفقه المقارن فتمت الموافقة وبدأ الشيخ تحضيره لرسالة الدكتوراه بعنوان : ( فقه القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق موازناً بفقه أشهر المجتهدين ).
ويذكر أنه في ليلة غير محددة من هذا العام أو قبله أم الشيخ علي جابر المصلين في المسجد النبوي الشريف مرة واحدة فقط لصلاة المغرب مما أبهج أهل طيبة الطيبة وانتشرت حينها شائعات بتعيينه إماماً للمسجد النبوي الشريف ،* وسجل أيضاً عدة حلقات مرئية من تلاوته للتلفزيون السعودي* .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تكليفه للمشاركة في إمامة صلاة التراويح والتهجد في الحرم المكي رمضان 1406هـ:
منذ أن استقال الشيخ من إمامته الرسمية للمسجد الحرام فإنه لم يلتزم بإمامة أي مسجد آخر ، ولكن الناس وبعض أئمة المساجد كانوا يقدمونه للصلاة بهم أحياناً وخاصة في صلاة التراويح والقيام، وقد أم الشيخ الناس عدة ليال في صلاة القيام بعدة مساجد بالمدينة المنورة منها مسجد المحتسب ومسجد الأمير سلطان، ويذكر أنه أم كذلك في مسجد قباء.
*مقطع صوتي من تلاوته بمسجد المحتسب لتراويح أول ليلة من رمضان عام* *1406**هـ*
 وبسؤال من بعض أمراء دول خليجية عن الشيخ علي جابر وافتقاده في أجواء رمضان بالمسجد الحرام ، وتوجيه من الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز - حفظه الله - عاد على إثره الشيخ لإمامةِ المصلِّين في رحاب بيتِ الله العتيق في ليلةِ السادس من رمضان عام 1406هـ كإمام مشارك مكلف لصلاة القيام ذلك الشهر. 
وأم المصلين في رمضان ذلك العام ستة أئمة لصلاة القيام هم : الشيخ عبدالله الخليفي والشيخ محمد السبيل والشيخ علي الحذيفي والشيخ علي جابر والشيخ صالح بن حميد والشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس، كل إمامين في ليلة، وتكون نوبة الإمام مرة  كل ثلاث ليال.
فلما صلى الشيخ علي جابر بالناس في المسجد الحرام صلاة التراويح ليلة السادس - وهي أول ليلة له لتأخر وصول أمر تكليفه - وفي انتظار إحدى نوباته القادمة سافر إلى مدينة الطائف لزيارة بعض أحبته ، وكانت أجواؤها المرتفعة باردة فأصيب الشيخ بالزكام، وعاد إلى مكة مزكوماً وصلى عدة ليال بالمسجد الحرام وهو مزكوم وظهر ذلك واضحاً في قراءته حتى تماثل للشفاء وقرأ بصوت جميل جداً أعاد ذكرى أيامه الأولى في المسجد الحرام وأشعل الحنين إلى تلك *القراءة الصادحة والصوت الجهوري العذب الأخاذ* الذي هيج قلوب المسلمين في كل مكان، ثم رجع الشيخ علي جابر بعد رمضان إلى المدينة المنورة.
يقول الشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني عن تلك القراءة عام 1406هـ وتلك الليالي: 


*شاهد تراويح ليلة* *28-9-1406**هـ على اليوتيوب بجودة عالية*
*http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=9C036F3402BFE0B6*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رمضان 1407هـ :
قبيل شهر رمضان هذا العام وصل خطاب من رئاسة شؤون الحرمين إلى مقر عمل الشيخ في كلية التربية بالمدينة المنورة - حيث كان محاضراً فيها - يفيد برغبة المقام السامي بتكليف الشيخ علي جابر للمشاركة في إمامة صلاة التراويح والقيام مع الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس في المسجد الحرام، فتوجه الشيخ إلى مكة المكرمة.
وبدأت صلاة التراويح في المسجد الحرام من الليلة الثانية لتأخر إعلان رؤية هلال رمضان في آخر الليلة الأولى ، فبدأت الصلاة ليلة الثلاثاء الثاني من رمضان حسب الرؤية والأول حسب تقويم أم القرى، وكانت الركعات الأولى للشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس والركعات الأخيرة والشفع والوتر للشيخ علي جابر ، واستمر هذا الترتيب إلى منتصف الشهر ثم تم التغيير بالبدأ بالشيخ علي جابر والتكملة للشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس وذلك ليلة الثلاثاء الخامس عشر حيث ابتدأ الشيخ علي جابر بالصلاة بإكمال ما توقف عنده في الليلة السابقة من منتصف سورة مريم إلى أواخر سورة طه.
ولما دخلت العشر الأواخر بقي هذا الترتيب في صلاة التراويح ، ولكن تم عكسه في صلاة التجد آخر الليل، وأرسل للشيخين خطاب في الثامن عشر من رمضان يوضح ترتيب تكليفهم بصلاة التهجد.
ولما جاءت ليلة الثالث والعشرين ابتدأ الشيخ علي جابر صلاة التراويح ثم استأذن للسفر إلى مدينة الرياض حيث كان على موعد لمناقشة أطروحته لدرجة الدكتوراه في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية صبيحة الثالث والعشرين، ولذا فقد أتم الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس صلاة التهجد كاملة تلك الليلة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حصول الشيخ علي جابر على درجة الدكتوراه في الفقه
وفي صبيحةِ يوم الأربعاء الثالث والعشرين من رمضان عام 1407هـ حسب رؤية هلال الشهر - الثاني والعشرين حسب تقويم أم القرى ، كان الشيخ علي جابر - رحمه الله - على مَوْعد لمناقشة أطروحتِه لنَيْل درجة الدكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض، وكان موضوعها: "فقه القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق، موازنًا بفقه أشهر المجتهدين"، وكان المشرِف على الرِّسالة فضيلة الدكتور عمر بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد، الأستاذ المشارِك بقسم الدِّراسات العليا، (شعبة أصول الفقه)، بالجامعة الإسلامية، بالمدينة المنورة، وبذلك حقَّق رغبة طالَمَا تمناها منذُ أن كان طالبًا بالمرحلة الجامعية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن اللطائِف: أنَّ الثالث والعشرين من رمضان وَقَع فيه حَدَثانِ مُهمَّان في حياة الشيخ؛ ففي ليلة الثالث والعشرين من رمضان عام واحد وأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة، كان قد صلَّى بالناس إمامًا للمرَّة الأولى في رِحاب البيت العتيق، وفي اليوم نفسِه من العام السابع بعدَ الأربعمائة والألف من الهجرة، نال درجةَ الدكتوراه مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى، فتوَّجَ بها جهودَه في طلب العلم.
وعاد الشيخ من سفره إلى مكة المكرمة ليلة الرابع والعشرين من رمضان إلا أنه لم يدرك صلاة العشاء مع الأئمة في الصف الأول - وكان يتوقع ألا يحضر تلك الليلة بسبب السفر - لكن الشيخ حضر وأدرك صلاة العشاء في أطراف المسجد الحرام ، ثم أخذ يشق الصفوف إلى المحراب بعد الصلاة ، فلما رآه المؤذنون في مكبرية المسجد الحرام يشق طريقه في صحن المسجد الحرام  والناس يؤدون راتبة العشاء نودي بصلاة القيام ، ووقف الشيخ في محرابه وكبر للصلاة - وما زال بعض من خلفه يؤدون راتبة العشاء - وقرأ من آخر سورة فصلت إلى آخر سورة الشورى بقراءة عذبة فريدة من هذا الإمام القارئ الذي يقف إماماً للمسلمين في المسجد الحرام وقد أسبغ عليه هذه المرة لقب (الدكتور) . 
*مقطع مرئي لبداية صلاة التراويح ليلة الرابع والعشرين من رمضان عام* *1407**هـ*
وبعد تلك الليلة وفي العشر الأواخر دعي الأئمة لتناول الإفطار في قصر الصفا ، وعندما سلم الشيخ علي جابر على الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز رحمهم الله مازحه الملك فهد قائلاً : " الآن نقول لك يا شيخ أم يا دكتور ؟" فأجابه الشيخ مبتسماً : "المشيخة لقب يعطى للجميع دون ضبط، وأما الدكتوراه فتلزم البذل والجهد".
وكانت تلاوة الشيخ الدكتور علي جابر في التراويح آخر ليالي رمضان تلك السنة أكثر سرعة ، وفي صلاة التهجد يسدل يديه أحياناً فلعله بدا عليه أثر الإرهاق والتعب . 
لكن تلاوات الشيخ كانت رائعة ومميزة في تلك السنة ، وسجل فيها الكثير من روائع قراءته من سورة التوبة والحج ومريم وطه والنور والفرقان والنمل والأحزاب ويس والصافات والشورى وغيرها.
وكان الشهر تاماً ثلاثين ليلة، وعاد بعده الشيخ إلى المدينة المنورة.



*

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عام 1408هـ
في الثاني والعشرين من شعبان 1408هـ وجه خطاب من رئيس شؤون الحرمين إلى نائبه لشؤون المسجد النبوي يفيده برغبة المقام السامي تكليف الشيخ علي عبدالله جابر للمشاركة في الإمامة بالمسجد الحرام لصلاة التراويح والقيام في رمضان ذلك العام ، وعليه أرسل في الخامس والعشرين من شعبان خطاب عاجل من نائب رئيس شؤون الحرمين لشؤون المسجد النبوي إلى الشيخ علي جابر بتكليفه إماماً مشاركاً في رمضان ، وطلب توجهه إلى مكة المكرمة قبيل حلول الشهر الكريم.
وكانت الطريقة المتبعة لإمامة صلاة القيام في هذا العام مختلفة ونادرة جدا،ً وهي مشاركة ثلاثة أئمة في صلاة القيام ، بحيث ينفرد كل إمام في ليلة يؤم فيها صلاة التراويح كاملة ويقرأ فيها جزءاً كاملاً من القرآن الكريم ويزيد أحياناً ، وفي الليلة التالية يؤم الإمام صاحب النوبة  التالية تراويح الليلة كاملة، وهكذا.
وكان أئمة التراويح والقيام لهذا العام هم الشيخ علي الحذيفي والشيخ علي جابر والشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس، وكان يشاركهم الشيخ عبدالله الخليفي في الشفع والوتر .
وظهر في هذا العام كثرة محبي قراءة الشيخ علي جابر  بصورة واضحة حيث كانت الليالي التي يؤم فيها تشهد ازدحاماً كبيراً لا يحصل في الليالي الأخرى ، بل كانت تغلق محال تجارية كثيرة بجوار الحرم أثناء إمامته وتتصل الصفوف خارج الحرم  بصورة أكبر وبشكل ملحوظ أثناء الليالي التي يؤمها الشيخ كاملة.
وقد أبدع الشيخ في تلك السنة بقراءات جميلة منها سور : يونس *والنحلوالحج والمؤمنونوالأحزاب.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رمضان 1409هـ 
في هذا العام أرسلت الرئاسة العامة لشؤون الحرمين خطاباً إلى عميد كلية التربية بالمدينة المنورة بتاريخ 25-8-1409هـ بشأن رغبة المقام السامي تكليف الشيخ علي جابر للمشاركة مع الإئمة في صلاة التراويح والقيام ، وكلف أربعة أئمة للتراويح والقيام وأعيد ترتيب الإمامة لصلاة التراويح والقيام بأن يشارك الشيخان عبدالرحمن السديس وصالح بن حميد في ليلة ، والشيخان علي الحذيفي وعلي جابر في ليلة، وقد أم الليلة الأولى الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس بمفرده، ثم شاركه الشيخ صالح بن حميد من الليلة الثالثة.
وسجلت في هذا العام أشهر تلاوات الشيخ علي جابر التي ذاع صيتها ، كتلاوته المؤثرة *سورة النساء عند ذكر المنافقين*وتلاوته في*آخر سورة يوسف**.*
وكان الشهر تاماً ثلاثين ليلة، وعاد بعدها الشيخ إلى المدينة المنورة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

انتقال الشيخ علي جابر من المدينة المنورة إلى جدة
أمضى الشيخ ما يزيد على ثلاثين عامًا من عُمره بالمدينة المنورة، ليَلْتقيَ بعدد من العلماء الأجلاَّء، الذين كانتْ تَزخر بهم طَيْبةُ الطَّيِّبة كما سافر إلى الرياض والتقى بنخبة من العلماء الأفاضل ونال درجةَ الدكتوراه عام 1407هـ ، وكان متعلقاً بسكنى المدينة المنورة وحب والدته وبقائه بجوارها وبدأ ببناء مسكن له فيها ، إلا أنه لظروف عمله وبمشورة والدته انتقل   من فَرْع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بالمدينة المنورة إلى مقرِّها الرئيس في جدة عام 1410هـ، عضوًا في هيئة التدريس في قِسْم الدِّراسات الإسلاميَّة، بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانيَّة، على أمل الرجوع إلى المدينة المنورة وسكنى بيته الذي كان في طور البناء بالمدينة النبوية.
ندوة النادي الأدبي بمكة المكرمة 1410هـ 
أقيمت ندوة بالنادي الأدبي بمكة المكرمة عام 1410هـ في شهر رجب تقريباً عن الإمامة وشروطها ، وطلب من الشيخ علي جابر المشاركة فيها إلا أنه اعتذر عن المشاركة فيها ، غير أن إدارة النادي الأدبي بمكة ألحت عليه بشدة للمشاركة حتى وافق وقدم إليها من جدة. وكان الضيوف المشاركون فيها هم : الشيخ الدكتور علي عبدالله جابر والشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس ومسؤول الأوقاف بالمملكة ، والندوة كانت مسجلة بالصوت والصورة وكان المفترض أن تعرض بعد تسجيلها في قناة التلفزيون السعودي الأولى، ويذكر أن الشيخ تحدث بكلام صريح وجريء وأبدى ملاحظاته على الندوة وانتقد بعض الأنظمة المتعلقة بموضوعها وبعض القضايا الشرعية، ويذكر أنها منعت من العرض في قناة التلفزيون كما كان مقرراً بالأصل وأنه يمنع حتى الآن الحصول على نسخة منها مع أنها مصورة وموثقة وكانت محل إشادة ممن حضرها.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رمضان 1410هـ :
حل شهر رمضان هذا العام 1410هـ وفي ظل الإدارة الجديدة لرئاسة شؤون الحرمين لم توجه دعوة تكليف الشيخ للإمامة في الحرم المكي كما كان في السنوات السابقة، وكان الشيخ يسكن في مدينة جدة فقدمه الناس ليؤمهم في صلاة التراويح في أقرب مسجد إلى منزله وهو مسجد بقشان بجدة ، ولم يلتزم إمامة ذلك المسجد ولا غيره ، وإنما يؤم فيه صلاة التراويح غالباً بطلب من محبيه وأهل المسجد ويغيب عنه في العشر الأواخر أو بعض الليالي ليصلي في أطراف المسجد الحرام مؤموماً، وكان يصلي بعض الصلوات في مسجد الهدى القريب أيضاً إلى بيته ، وفي غير رمضان كان يمكث في مكتبة مسجد الهدى بين المغرب والعشاء، وكان طلابه يعلمون أن هذا الوقت هو المناسب للشيخ فيأتونه فيه للاستفتاء والسؤال أو السلام عليه ، واستمر على ذلك أكثر من سبعة أعوام  ثم مرض ، ولم يعد للإمامة إلا ما ندر، حتى زاد مرضه ولزم بيته فترة طويلة.
يقول عبدالله ابن الشيخ علي جابر عن والده : "رفض كل العروض المقدمة له للإمامة خارج المملكة ، وذكر أن عرضاً جاءه من أمير الشارقة والكويت ، ولكنه آثر البقاء في المملكة بجوار بيت الله الحرام ، وقد صلى لفترة في مسجد بقشان بعد إلحاح شديد من محبيه " .
*استمع لتسجيل نادر من صلاة العشاء للشيخ علي جابر بمسجد بقشان بجدة في أواخر حياة الشيخ*
*http://www.alijaber.net/audio/Ali_Ja...eah-Jeddah.mp3*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أثر تلاوته على جيل الثمانينات عدها القراء مدرسة في التلاوة
وقالوا عن الشيخ علي جابر :"كان رائداً من رواد القراء، كوَّن مدرسة سار عليها واقتفى أثرها الكثير من الأئمة على مستوى العالم ... لم أكن أشعر بلذة القرآن كما أسمعه منه رحمه الله .. وقد بدأتُ حياتي مع القرآن مقلِّداً للشيخ علي جابر .. الحقيقة أن الشيخ علي جابر أسس مدرسة ومرحلة .. وتأثر كثير من الشباب من بعده، كانت الإمامة أصلاً يعزف عنها كثير من الشباب، ما كان أحد يقبل عليها، كان الإئمة المتقنين في جدة - فيما أذكر - يعدون على الأصابع ، وأكثر المساجد يصلون بقصار السور، وكان هناك إمام أو إمامين أو ثلاثة الذين يختمون القرآن الكريم، فلما بدأت مرحلة الشيخ علي جابر بدأ كثير من الشباب يحفظون القرآن ويتأثرون بقراءته ، وكنت أنا أحد هؤلاء الذين حقيقة حفظت وكنت أراجع القرآن على قراءة الشيخ علي جابر".
الشيخ الدكتور*

* أستاذ الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز، وإمام وخطيب مسجد الشعيبي بجدة
*   *   *"كان صاحب صوت جميل وتغنى به في أرجاء الحرم وتأثر به جمع غفير من المصلين، وله رونق خاص وأداء متميز ، وإتقان جيد، وهو من الأشخاص الذين فقدهم يؤثر في نفوس المسلمين قاطبة"
الشيخ الدكتور *الشيخ الدكتور عبدالباري الثبيتي* إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي 
*   *   *"كان له الدور الأكبر في حبي لترتيل للقرآن الكريم"
*

*
*   *   *"ترك بصمة واضحة في نفوس كثير ممن صلى خلفه فكان بحق مدرسة متميزة لها معالمها وجاذبيتها وتأثيرها في القلوب بل في الأسماع فقد أتعب الشيخ من جاء بعده، وخصوصاً أنه رحمه الله صاحب تمكن في الحفظ قوي وثابت في الإمامة قلما يوجد له نظير وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء ، وتأثر به كثير من المشايخ والقراء المعروفين سواءً كان في هذه البلاد أو في غيرها " .
*القارئ الشيخ شيخ أبوبكر الشاطري*
*   *   *" الشيخ علي عبدالله جابر هو مدرسة قائمة بذاته "
".. ثم حفظت جزءاً من القرآن على الشيخ من حُسن تلاوته ، ولا تزال بعض الآيات ترن في أذني منه ، وأذكر أني حفظت بداية سورة هود منه .. كانت ليلة من أعجب التلاوات وكانت قراءة أكثر من رائعة " 



*   *   *"هو مدرسة تجديدية في التلاوة ، حيث نجد أن كثيراً من القراء يكونون قد تأثروا بمن سبقهم ، إلا أن شيخنا كان له أسلوبه المتفرد في طريقة التلاوة ... لقراءته ميزة عظيمة حيث تعتبر قراءة تفسيرية توضيحية"
*الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن عبدالله البريك*
*   *   * " ارتبط اسمه بسماع القرآن وحق له أن يشرف بذلك،  الشيخ علي جابر كان مدرسة مستقلة ، لا يمكن أن تقول أن أحداً سبقه في هذا الأداء ،  كان يتميز بقوة الحفظ ، ومتانة القراءة ، وجمال الصوت ، وحسن الأداء ، وتمام الثقة في القراءة ، وكان يتميز أيضاً بالقراءة التصويرية"
*

*
*   *   * " أحدث الشيخ – رحمه الله – نقلة نوعية في الإمامة بالمسجد الحرام حيث بدأت الأصوات الشابة تغزو أرجاء الحرم – إن صح التعبير – في اللحظات الأولى لإمامة الشيخ "
*الشيخ حميد بن محمد الحميد* إمام مسجد العمري ببريدة 
*   *   *" تميز رحمه الله بجهورة الصوت ، والأداء ، وله قبول في أوساط المجتمع ومحبة في النفوس " .
*القارئ الشيخ محمد مكي هداية الله* 
*   *   * " آتاه الله حسن التلاوة وجمال الصوت وقوة الحفظ ... الدور الذي قام به في استقطاب الناس لسماع التلاوة، حتى كنا نسمع الكثير من الناس صغاراً وكباراً يقلدونه في طريقته المتميزة بالترنم بالقرآن الكريم فقد كان – رحمه الله – مدرسة لجيل من الحفاظ" .
*م**.* *عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله حنفي*  رئيس الجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بمحافظة جدة
*   *   * "امتاز فضيلته بجودة حفظه ، وقوة أدائه ، وجمال صوته , مما كان له أبلغ الأثر في نفوس مستمعيه " .
*الشيخ القارئ سجاد بن مصطفى الحسن*الأمين العام لجمعية القرآن الكريم بمكة المكرمة 
*   *   *" الشيخ علي جابر من القراء الذين يشدون الانتباه ويجذبك بجمال صوته" 
*د**.* *محمود حسن زيني* أستاذ الأدب بجامعة أم القرى 
*   *   *"في سني أعمارنا تلك، كنا نحرص، ونحن بعيدون نوعاً ما عن أجواء القرآن وحلقات العلم والعلماء، على اقتناء أشرطة الشيخ علي جابر والاستماع إلى تلاوته العذبة للقرآن ... هذه التلاوة التي كانت خاصة بالشيخ بلغت درجة أثرت فيها على جيل القرّاء الشباب الذين تسابقوا ذياك الزمن إلى تقليد صوته وطريقته في التلاوة، كان عندما يحين دوره في الإمامة يرحمه الله، ترانا وقد هببنا جماعات ونشطنا وسرت في أوصالنا كهرباء نفسية عجيبة، ولكأننا نترقب مجيئه، فتتهيأ أنفسنا لصوت ملائكي أخاذ" .
الكاتب والإعلامي *عبدالعزيز محمد قاسم*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الشيخ علي جابر .. والقرآن الكريم:
لمس الشيخ علي جابر أثر حفظه القرآن الكريم في حياته, وكان فضيلته مدركاً أن الإنسان إذا ركز على تعقل القرآن ومعانيه وتفهمه فإن ذلك يزيده حفظاً وقوة على ما هو عليه, يقول عن ذلك الأثر في نفسه: ( القرآن ليس المقصود منه التغني وتزيين الصوت به وإنما يجب أن يكون واقعاً عملياً سلوكياً يقوم الإنسان بتطبيقه في واقع حياته كلها).
ويزداد هذا التأثر بكتاب الله الكريم عندما تحدث بقوله: القرآن الكريم أنزله الله تعالى هداية للعالمين, وأحد مصادر هذه الشريعة الإسلامية, وهو أيضاً شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين, والذي يقرأ القرآن بتعقل وتدبر وتفهم لمعانيه فلا شك أن ذلك يوصله إلى طريق السعادة والنجاة في الدارين, وقد ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: (القرآن حجة لك أو عليك), فهذا الكتاب الكريم إما أن يكون حجة للإنسان من حيث التطبيق العملي لما فيه من أوامر ونواه وإما أن يكون حجة عليه عندما يخالف ما ذكر فيه, ولهذا لا يمكن أن نكتفي بحفظه بل لابد من تدبره فقد أنزله الله عز وجل للتدبر كما قال سبحانه: {كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب}.
ورغم ذلك التواضع من الشيخ علي جابر الذي لمسه منه جميع المقربين منه وتأكيده على أن ليس للتغني وتزيين الصوت به إلا أن حلاوة صوته بالقرآن جعلت العديد من الشباب يتأثرون به ويعودون ويتوبون إلى الله بعد سماعهم له سواء من خلال إمامته في المسجد الحرام أو من الأشرطة السمعية لكن الشيخ لا يدعي ذلك لنفسه بقوله: (لا أدعي لنفسي التأثير ولكني أقول إن الصوت الحسن وقراءة القرآن محبرّة له أثر عظيم في نفس الإنسان المسلم, وهذا يتضح من فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عندما قال له: (اقرأ عليّ) قال: كيف اقرأ وعليك أنزل, قال: (إني أحب أن اسمعه من غيري) فقرأ عليه صدراً من سورة النساء حتى وصل إلى قول الله تعالى: {فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيداً}, بكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال في ابن مسعود: من أراد أن يقرأ القرآن غضاً طرياً كما أنزل فليقرأ على قراءة ابن أم عبد, فلا شك أن الصوت الحسن والقراءة المحبّرة لها أثر عظيم على السامعين).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التسجيلات الصوتية والمرئية للشيخ:
أنشأ بعض المهتمين بعد وفاة الشيخ *موقعاً له على الإنترنت* *www.alijaber.net*حاولوا جمع ما يمكن من تلاواته وقد واجهتهم صعوبة كبيرة جداً في تحصيل الأصول النقية لتلاوات الشيخ الصوتية والمرئية من أراشيف إذاعة القرآن الكريم ومن أرشيف القناة السعودية الأولى حتى أن ورثة الشيخ تقدموا بخطاب رسمي إلى وزارة الثقافة والإعلام للحصول على نسخة نقية من تلاوات الشيخ الصوتية والمرئية التي كانت تبث عبر الإذاعة وفي التلفاز ولكن دون فائدة ، وأشيع أن تلاواته المسجلة من المسجد الحرام فقدت أصولها النقية من أراشيف الإذاعة والتلفاز ، والتي تعد من النفائس النادرة المفقودة حتى الآن.
واعتمد موقع الشيخ كما هو مبين فيه على جهود المتطوعين واستجداء محبي الشيخ لجمع ما يمكن من التلاوات المتفرقة بجودات متوسطة وضعيفة من التسجيلات والأشرطة القديمة ضعيفة الجودة في الغالب والتي أثرت فيها أجهزة النسخ القديمة بالتسريع وإضعاف جودتها ورونقها إلا قليلاً من التسجيلات النقية الرائعة علها تسهم في تخفيف شيء من الحزن على فقدان الشيخ رحمه الله وأن تكون وقفاً للشيخ ونفعاً للناس في أنحاء العالم الإسلامي.
*و

*، ولا زال المسلمون يأملون منها أن تبث شيئاً من تلاوات الشيخ المسجلة في صلاة القيام بالمسجد الحرام والتي تعلقت بها قلوب المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها حيث من المفترض أن أصولها النقية الصافية تقبع في أراشيف التلفزيون السعودي والإذاعة.
وإذاعة القرآن الكريم بالرياض تبث أيضاً *نسخة نقية من تسجيل المصحف المرتل*من تسجيل المصحف المرتل المسجل في كندا عام 1403هـ وقد أهدتها إليها جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض ، وهو وإن تميز بنقاء التسجيل ووضوحه العالي فإنه يختلف بطبيعته عن *تلاوة الشيخ المميزة في جنبات المسجد الحرام*ذات الأداء المميز والتي تبث الإذاعة بضعة تلاوات منها بجودة مقبولة من تسجيلات عام 1408هـ فقط دون غيرها من تلاواته المشهودة في فترة إمامته للمسجد الحرام بين الأعوام 1401 -1409هـ.
يقول *الشيخ الدكتور سعد بن عبدالله البريك* عن تلاوات الشيخ المميزة  في المسجد الحرام : "أقترح أن نحفظ هذه القراءات ونوثقها عبر الأشرطة والاسطوانات ونشرها وتوزيعها على المسلمين بالمجان ، وأتمنى أن تتبنى شؤون الحرمين الشريفين ذلك أو إحدى المؤسسات القرآنية " .
وكان يؤمل من رئاسة شؤون الحرمين أن تعير هذا الكلام - الذي هو أمنية لكثير من العلماء والدعاة وجماهير المسلمين - اعتباره ، وحتى أن موقعها على الإنترنت -حتى كتابة هذه الأسطر-لم يعرض أياً من *تلاوات الشيخ علي جابر في المسجد الحرام*مع انتشار العديد منها في كثير *مواقع الإنترنت واليوتوب وفي موقع الشيخ على* *الإنترنت*.
ومع صعوبة الحصول على نسخ من الأصول النقية للتلاوات *الصوتيةوالمرئية* للشيخ علي جابر من المسجد الحرام - التي كانت تبث تلك الأعوام - من أراشيف التلفزيون السعودي والإذاعة؛ إلا أن الناس والعلماء والدعاة والقراء لا يزالون يذكرون أثر هذه التلاوات المميزة في تاريخ المسجد الحرام ويروحون الأنفس بذكرها ويجدون في الإنترنت ما ينفس عنهم شيئاً من فقدها !!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومما سطر عن أثر تلاواته رحمه الله :
يقول الحاج أشرف السعد في لقاء على قناة المستقلة الفضائية : " الناس مقصرون في حق هذا الرجل وأناشدهم أن يدعوا له خاصة في المسجد الحرام ، هذا الرجل ذو صوت ملائكي ومن أطهر القلوب التي قابلتها في حياتي، وله فضل على جيل الثمانينات - الميلادية - حيث أثر في هذا الجيل تأثيراً شديداً، وقد حُسِد رحمه الله".
وقال الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله الصبيح الأستاذ بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية: " كنا نتسابق للصلاة خلفه والتأثر بقراءته التي كانت تزيد خشوعنا وتقرِّبنا من الله لفرط عذوبتها وتميُّزها " .
وكتب الشيخ خالد آل ثاني في جريدة الشرق القطرية مقالاً عن الشيخ قال فيه : " طالما اشتقنا لسماع القرآن بصوته الذي طالما أبكانا عندما نستمع لنبرات صوته وهي تتعالى عند ذكر آيات العذاب وآيات الوعيد تأثراً وخوفاً وخشية ، فقد كان للشيخ رحمه الله أسلوب بديع في التلاوة ، يجعل المستمع ينصت إليه في هدوء وسكينة " .
ووصفه الكاتب بجريدة الأهرام المصرية أحمد بهجت بقوله : " كان صوته وأسلوبه في القراءة يبرزان معاني الآيات ويصلان إلى كل قلب ويشعلان الروح بخشوع حقيقي . إن الصلاة التي كان يقيمها كانت عظيمة حقاً ، وهو يهز أوتار القلوب هزّاً ، بل إن المصلين يحسون وهم يسمعون القرآن منه في الصلاة أنهم يخشعون ويتصدعون هيبة وخشية"
ويقول الدكتور عائض الردادي عضو مجلس الشورى ومدير عام إذاعة الرياض سابقاً : "كان لصوته الحسن وقراءته المحبرة وأدائه المؤثر وضبطه لأحكام القراءة أثر في استماع الناس لقراءته وتقليدهم لأدائه الذي صار نهجاً مميزاً عرف باسمه " .
ويصفه الأستاذ عبدالعزيز محمد قاسم الكاتب والإعلامي المعروف بقوله : " أوتي الصوت الندي والطريقة البديعة في تلاوة القرآن التي لم نألفها أبداً قبله . وقد بلغ درجةً أثّر فيها يرحمه الله على جيل القرّاء الشباب الذين تسابقوا إلى تقليد صوته وطريقته في التلاوة ... ينطلق في تلاوته سرداً وقد أحكم التجويد ومخارج الحروف .. وإذا ما سرح بك الخيال أو تشتت ذهنك إذ بك تُؤخذ على حين غِرة وتفيق على صوت الشيخ وقد انتقل إلى تلاوة عالية النبرة، وقد شد النفوس معه ، وحبس الأرواح التي استوفزت ، ويكاد قلبك أن ينخلع وأنت تتابعه في تلك التلاوة الآسرة " .
أما  الأستاذ الدكتور سالم بن أحمد سحاب  الأستاذ بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة ، والكاتب الصحفي المعروف فقد سطر مشاعر فياضة كان منها قوله : "رحمك الله يا شيخنا العزيز ، فلقد كنت أول الكاسرين لحاجز القراءة الرتيبة ، والتلاوة التقليدية التي كنا نحسب أن لا غيرها طريقة يمكن أن يتلى بها القرآن . لقد علمتنا – رحمك الله – أن جزءاً من حلاوة هذا القرآن العظيم كامن في طريقة تلاوته وفي فن إخراجه من الحناجر ليبلغ القلوب " ويضيف قائلاً : " أتمنى أن ينشأ كرسي علمي لدعم باحثين يدرسون تلاوة الشيخ من كل جوانبها على أسس علمية حديثة ويشارك فيها خبراء مختصون في أنواع المعرفة ذات العلاقة ، ومنهم خبراء في الصوتيات وفي علم النفس والاجتماع واللغة والقرآن ... للتأصيل لعلم راسخ يسهم في بناء أجيال ناشئة تحسن تلاوة القرآن على طريقة الشيخ علي جابر رحمه الله . ما أحوجنا إلى مدرسة من هذا الطراز !! " .
وفي صحيفة البلاد وصفه الكاتب خالد الحسيني بقوله : "صوته ندي ، أداؤه من مقام لم يعرف من قبل ذلك في المسجد الحرام حتى ذهب طريقة قلدها كثير من الأئمة ، جمع بين التواضع وسهولة الحياة والبعد عن الغرور .. نظيف اللسان ونظيف اليدين ، بسيطً بمعنى الكلمة " .
وزاد الكاتب بجريدة عكاظ محمد أحمد الحساني  بقوله: " كان الشيخ علي جابر صاحب صوت رخيم ، عذب مؤثر ، يصافح القلوب قبل الآذان بلا تكلف ، وكان ذا طبقة صوتية قوية وعالية ، ولكنه يستطيع السيطرة على طبقته الصوتية بما يضمن عدم تحويل القراءة إلى صياح ، وكان بكاءً بلا تكلف ، ولذلك لم ينسه الناس ، وظلوا على الرغم من بعده يتغنون باسمه كلما جاء ذكره ، وهم الآن يترحمون عليه بلسان واحد " .
وقال الدكتور حسن بن محمد سفر الأستاذ بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز : "ملَك ناصية الحفظ تجويداً وتلاوة .. منّ الله - عز وجل - عليه بعذب التلاوة ، وجمال الصوت ، وجهورية الأداء بنغمات وآداءات متعددة منسجمة تشنف الأسماع وتفتح الأذهان" .
ووافقه الشيخ الدكتور محمد بشير حداد بقوله : "بصوته العذب أخذ معه عموم المصلين في المسجد الحرام يتذوقون المعاني الجليلة في آيات القرآن الكريم مما أحدث نقلة مشهودة فتوجه كثير من المتساهلين في سنة التراويح إلى المسابقة إليها بأفواج كبيرة من كل حدب وصوب بجموع لم تعهد من قبل ... وكذلك حفز الكثيرين من الصغار والكبار على الإقبال على حفظ القرآن وتجويده بأصوات ندية لم تعهد من قبل " .
ويقول معالي الدكتور محمد عبده يماني : " الشيخ علي جابر قارئ حافظ ورع .. كنت أشعر بسعادة كبيرة وأنا أرى الشباب يتسابقون إلى الصلاة خلفه ويستمتعون بجمال تلاوته للقرآن " .
وقال الدكتور عبدالله نصيف  : "كان من الأصوات الجميلة التي يترقبها ملايين الناس ، واستمعوا إليها من خلال قراءته في الحرم " .
ويقول الإعلامي الدكتور فهد بن عبدالعزيز السنيدي : "ذلك العام الذي دخلت فيه الحرم وأنا في أواخر الطفولة وأوائل الشباب لأستمع إلى صوت أسطوري يجلجل في جنبات الحرم ويشعر كل سامع أنه يعيش في ملكوت آخر وأنه يهدهد القلب ليملأه إيمانا ًينسكب مع عظمة كل آية يقرؤها...
لم أصدق أنه سيأتي اليوم الذي أتذكره وأنا أخصص له حلقة إعلامية لأبكي .... هل هو نفس البكاء الذي انتابني عندما دخلت الحرم في صباي ليحمل صاحب الصوت مشاعري معه عند كل آية ؟؟ أم هو بكاء الشوق لذلك الصوت الذي انقطع عن الحرم ؟؟ فانهالت الاتصالات من كل أطياف العالم الاسلامي!! ذهلت جداً !!!
أيعقل أن الرجل مازالت له هذه الحظوة عند الأمة؟؟ إن الصدى العجيب لهذا الرجل قلب عندي موازين الرؤية لبعض الشخصيات ..
أيها الأحباب أمتنا بخير لكنها مختطفة في إعلامها وسياستها ومناهجها التربوية وإلا فإن السبيل الأعظم ( خلوا بيني وبين الناس) كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم اغفر للشيخ العالم الفقيه علي جابر وارفع ذكره واخلفه في عقبه آمين" .
أما الكاتب في جريدة الحياة مصطفى الأنصاري  فقد سطر مشاعر الأمم التي صلت خلف الشيخ رحمه الله  بقوله : " إمام الحرم الذي لم يشهد القرن الماضي له مثيلاً بإجماع كل الذين كتب لهم أن يقفوا خلفه خاشعين لله في البيت الحرام ... إن أئمة في بقاع شتى من الأرض كان الناس أحرص على الفراغ من الصلاة خلفهم منه على الاستمرار .. لكن علي جابر كان الاستثناء بلا جدل " .
وسطر الكاتب منصور النقيدان درة رائعة عن الشيخ منها قوله : "هكذا كانت قصة ذلك الصوت الأسطوري الذي اكتمل رونقه في طيبة على خطوات من مثوى الرسول عليه السلام، وتنسمت الطائف شذاه ووادي الأراك هواه، حتى حطت به أشواقه وآماله ومنتهى أحلامه دانياً من البيت العتيق، صادحاً في أروقة المسجد الحرام ... كانت نفحة من رحمة السماء، ومودة الرحمن، ونعي سورة يس للبشر الخاطئين، وجلال آية المشكاة في سورة النور. كان الجمال ليلتها حناناً من لدن الخالق وهبة منه حين أم المصلين فيها علي عبدالله جابر، فتضوعت الألطاف ولانت القلوب وهام العاشقون بملكوت السماء، وهمهمت الشفاه بتسبيح الودود وبديع صنعه.
كانت إمامته ليالي رمضان سنواتٍ ثمانيَ متقطعة نبعاً لا ينضب من الطمأنينة والجلال وألق السماء، والصبا تهدهد كل من لاذ بالبيت وعانق الملتزم، أو تسمر أمام التلفزيون أو أصاخ بسمعه إلى الراديو، ولأن الصوت الحسن يزيد القرآن حُسْناً، فقد كان علي جابر ليلتها ضرباً من البهاء لا يتكرر. لقد كان جوهرة أتت إلى هذا العالم ثم مضت، فلا مثال على منوالها، ولا حنجرة تدانيها.
كانت تهاويل ذلك الجمال تتجلى في تلك اللحظات التي تسبق الركوع بآية أو آيتين، حين يهيؤ الشيخُ مَنْ وراءه لنقلة هي كالبرزخ بين عالمين، أتذكرونها؟ إنها تلك الأجزاء من الثانية التي تستلُّكَ من عالم المادة في حالة أشبه بالنعاس كالأمَنَة من ألطاف الرحمن، أو كمرتحل على خوافق طير خضر نحو السماء، بعيداً بعيداً عن دنس النفوس ووطأة الأرض، ورياء القلوب وزيفها. في تلك الفجوة بين عالمي المادة والحس كانت تتبدى عبقرية علي جابر .... كان هبة مقصورة عليه، لأنه كان عاشقاً للقرآن، مدنفاً حتى الثمالة بتلك الآي التي يرفل بقراءتها بخيلاء ... 
شاهدوا على يوتيوب مقاطع له في المسجد الحرام وهو يقرأ خواتيم سورة الحج، وفاتحة سورة الإنسان، ومواضع من سورة الشورى، وبضع آيات من سورة النور، تقص للعباد نزول الغيث وتراكم السحب وعن جبال فيها من برد، وإن كنتم ممن فقد حبيباً فأصغوا إليه وهو يقرأ خواتيم سورة يوسف فلا أحلى ولا أرق ولا أعذب، ذلك أن من يتأمل كيف يغدو المشهد ليالي رمضان والطائفون يحيطون بالكعبة في حركة دائبة تخلب الألباب، والتائبون يسحون دموعهم بين الحطيم وزمزمِ، ومئات الألوف شخوص في سكينة وإخبات، والنسمات الندية تهفهف بالمصلين وزقزقات العصافير كزجل التسبيح، كل ذلك بأجمعه هو ما ينسج الجمال ويظفره بأريج صوت الشيخ الراحل الأسيف.
كان قرار الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز بتعيين علي جابر إماماً في ليالي رمضان منعطفاً في تاريخ الإمامة بالمسجد الحرام، فقد كانت مرحلة جديدة انبلجت بها آمال من طمح من الحفاظ اليافعين لذلك المقام الأرفع، فازدهر جيل من القراء يندر أن توافرت أعدادهم في أي مرحلة تاريخية سبقت" .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نظرته الفقهية الدعويةمع أن الشيخ علي عبدالله جابر - رحمه الله - كان متميزاً في تحصيله العلمي ولقاء العلماء والاستفادة منهم فإنه من أدبه وورعه لم يكن يعد نفسه من العلماء مع أنه كان قوي الحجة وضليعاً في الفقه المقارن ولم يكن يلقي دروساً خارج نطاق الجامعة وعمله الرسمي المكلف به في ظل وجود نخب من العلماء الكبار والمفتين الذين تتلمذ على بعضهم  ، إلا ما كان له من بعض المشاركات في المحاضرات والندوات حين يطلب منه ذلك في داخل المملكة أو خارجها عندما يكون مسافراً .
وكان الشيخ مع أدبه وتواضعه قوياً في الحق صريحاً لا يلتفت للمجاملات أو لوم اللائمين ، وعرف ذلك منه في لقاءاته داخل المملكة وخارجها .
وكان يدعو لاستخدام مختلف الوسائل الحديثة للدعوة والتعليم كتصوير اللقاءات والمحاضرات العلمية تلفزيونياً وابتدأ الشيخ تسجيل حلقات تلفزيونية لتلاوة القرآن الكريم كانت تعرض في التلفزيون السعودي منذ عام 1403هـ ، وعندما سافر إلى كندا سجل مصحفه المرتل صوتياً الذي يعرض إلى وقتنا الحاضر في إذاعة القرآن الكريم بالمملكة ، في حين كان يتردد الآخرون في ذلك بل كان كثيرون من أهل العلم يرون عدم جواز التصوير المرئي في ذلك الوقت ، مع أنهم اليوم ممن يظهرون في القنوات الفضائية المرئية ويحرصون على نفع الناس من خلالها .
وفي حين كان يتحدث المصلحون عن خطورة البث المباشر للقنوات الفضائية قبل غزوها العالم الإسلامي والتصدي لدخولها ؛ كان الشيخ يدعو منذ ذلك الوقت في لقاءاته الصحفية للإعداد الدعوي والتحضير لاستخدام هذه التقنية في الخير والبدأ في تجهيز البرامج المرئية لتعليم الإسلام والخير للناس .
وفي حين ظهرت الجماعات الإسلامية والأحزاب المختلفة وفتن التخطئة والتبديع والتكفير ؛ كان الشيخ يدعو إلى عدم الانتساب لأي منها سوى الانتساب للإسلام والإيمان ولزوم منهج السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين من أهل السنة والجماعة واقتفاء آثارهم ، مع عدم التشهير والتجريح بأسماء الأشخاص علانية على المنابر في حال الاختلاف مع آرائهم ، والتأدب في دعوتهم بالرفق والحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ، ولازال على ذلك إلى أن توفي ومحبته في قلوب أكثر الشعوب الإسلامية ممن عرف الشيخ - رحمه الله - ، ولا شك أنه استفاد في ذلك كثيراً من علم وأدب شيخه عبدالعزيز بن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - .
نصيحته للشباب .. والعلماءلم ينس الشيخ علي جابر وصيته للشباب بحفظ القرآن الكريم وتدبر معانيه فكان ينصح ويجتهد في النصيحة سواء لمن حوله أو طلابه في الجامعة فيقول لهم: (ما من شك أن حفظ كتاب الله تعالى هو نعمة من الله عز وجل, وهذه النعمة اختص الله بها عز وجل من شاء من عباده, وان الشاب المسلم متى وجد في نفسه قدرة على حفظ كتاب الله تعالى فإن عليه التوجه إلى أحد المساجد التي تعنى بتدريس القرآن الكريم ونشره لأن ذلك سوف يعينه مستقبلاً في حياته العلمية والعملية).
وكان الشيخ علي جابر يطالب العلماء والمفكرين إلى أن يقوموا باحتضان الشباب والتغلغل في أعماق نفوسهم حتى يعرفوا ما عندهم من مشكلات فيعالجونها على ضوء ما رسمته الشريعة الإسلامية ويقول فضيلته: (الصحوة الإسلامية الآن تمر بمرحلة طيبة لكنها في حاجة من العلماء والمفكرين إلى احتضان هؤلاء الشباب ولا يبتعدون عنهم يحجزون أنفسهم فيما هم موكلون فيه من أعمال فإنهم إن لم يقوموا بهذه المهمة الجليلة فيخشى أن تكون العاقبة وخيمة والعياذ بالله), وفي المقابل فإن الشيخ علي جابر يوجه حديثه للشباب بقوله: (يحسن بالشاب المسلم أن يذهب إلى حلق العلماء في الحرمين الشريفين وفي غيرهما من المساجد وعليه أن يسأل العلماء الذين منحهم الله عز وجل الفقه والبصيرة في هذا الدين حتى يعيش عيشه منضبطة ومتمشية مع ما جاء في كتاب الله تعالى وفي سنة رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

علاقة خاصة مع الملك خالد - رحمه الله -ومع العلاقة الحميمة التي كانت تربط الشيخ علي جابر بجلالة الملك خالد -يرحمه الله- حيث كان إماما خاصاً لمسجده في قصره بالطائف ثم عينه بنفسه في المسجد الحرام إماماً وتوجه معه شخصياً إلى المسجد الحرام وصلى خلفه إلا أن فضيلته أراد الاحتفاظ بهذه العلاقة عندما قال: (أما عن علاقتي بالملك الراحل خالد بن عبدالعزيز -يرحمه الله ويسكنه فسيح جناته- فهي علاقة خاصة احتفظ بها لنفسي سائلاً المولى جل وعلا لخلفه الصالح خادم الحرمين الشريفين -حفظه الله- التوفيق والسداد لما فيه صلاح الإسلام والمسلمين).
تدريسه للعلميقول الشيخ خالد القحطاني إمام مسجد عمر بن الخطاب بجدة ، وأحد طلاب الشيخ علي جابر بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة : "  كان يقرر المتن الأصلي ويحثنا على حفظه ويقوم بشرحه وشرح مسائله مع ذكر خلاف أهل العلم فيها دون توسع وكان يعتني كثيراً بالنواحي اللغوية للألفاظ ، وكان يستشهد كثيراً بألفية ابن مالك في النحو ، وكنت أعجب من سرعة استشهاده وقوة حافظته " ، "كان يلقي دروسه الجامعية بمسجد الكلية وكان يقول: لعلنا نحيي بذلك منهج أهل العلم بأخذ الدروس في المسجد . فكنا نجلس متحلقين ونقرأ عليه المتن ويشرحه "  ، "وكان ينصحنا دائماً بالحرص على كتب السلف والكتب المعتمدة في المذاهب الفقهية وعدم الاتكال فقط على الكتب المعاصرة وإهمال كتب الأولين " .
وقال الشيخ الدكتور صالح اللحيدان المستشار بوزارة العدل : " لمست فيه التواضع وشدة الورع ، وجودة القراءة ، وكان يحترم علمه كثيراً ، وكان رحمه الله كثير الصمت ، وإذا تحدث أو تداخل وتحاور يدرك ما يقول " .
ويقول القارئ الشيخ نبيل الرفاعي : "تتلمذت على شيخي علي جابر رحمه الله في القرآن والحديث والعقيدة وقد منحني -رحمه الله- الثقة الكبرى عندما كان يصلي خلفي مأموما في صلاة التراويح بجامع الهدى بحي الأندلس وذلك تواضع جم منه رحمه الله" .
ويصفه الدكتور خليفة بن عبدالرحمن المسعود عميد كلية المعلمين بالرس بقوله : " الشيخ الزاهد المتواضع ذو الصوت الشجي النقي ... كنت ارتاد مسجد الكلية فأرى طلابه متحلقين حوله .. أخجلني بكرمه وبساطته .. لم يبخل بمعلومة .. كان يتحمل أسئلتي الكثيرة ويجيب عليها بتواضع جم رغم ما كان فيها من خصوصيات .. تحدثت معه عن فترة إمامته للمصلين بالحرم المكي وكان يذكر جميع من تعامل معهم بالخير ولم يذكر أحداً بسوء مما يدل على حسن نيته وطهارة قلبه“ .
ذكر شيء من الأخلاق والصفات التي تميز بها* منذ صغره تميز بالتربية على الأدب العالي والخلق وكان باراً جداً بوالدته التي ربته حيث توفي والده وهو في الحادية عشرة من عمره .
* وكان وقته محفوظاً بين البيت والمسجد والجامعة ولم يسجل عليه أي تغيب أثناء دراسته الجامعية.
* وعرف بشدة حيائه وأدبه وكثرة صمته وكان الشيخ إذا تحدث لطيفاً فصيحاً لا يمله من جالسه .
* وامتاز بعفته الشديدة في الأمور المادية الدنيوية ، فقد بلغت شهرته عالمياً مبلغاً لم يبلغه بعض رؤساء الدول ، وكثر محبوه من مختلف الطبقات الاجتماعية ، ومع ذلك عاش الشيخ زاهداً في ما عند الناس وسكن شقة صغيرة لم يملكها ، ثم لما ضاقت به وبأولاده انتقل إلى بيت أكبر من هذه الشقة قليلاً ، وكان قد اجتهد ليبني لأولاده بيتاً متواضعاً في المدينة النبوية قرب مسجد المحتسب الذي صلى فيه مطلع رمضان عام 1406هـ ولكن قصر عليه المال فلم يتمكن من إكماله ولم يطلب من أحد شيئاً وبقي هذا البيت على حاله سنوات طويلة حتى أن الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري – رحمه الله – خرج يوماً مع الشيخ علي جابر – رحمه الله - من مسجد المحتسب بالمدينة فوقف الشيخ حماد أمام بيت الشيخ علي جابر الذي لم يكمل بناءه وقال مداعباً للشيخ علي : " يا شيخ علي .. متى تُكْسَى هذه ؟! " – يعني دار الشيخ– فتبسم الشيخ علي وقال : " عندما يأتي هذا !! " وأشار بحركة يده يقصد توفر المال ، ولو أراد الشيخ لبنيت له قصور لكثرة من يجلونه ويحبونه حباً شديداً خاصة بعد تركه إمامة المسجد الحرام وتألم محبيه وكثرة سؤالهم عنه ، لكنه أبى إلا أن يرجع إلى وضعه السابق ويعيش كفافاً في حياته بين المثلث الذي اعتاده منذ طفولته : بيته والمسجد والجامعة ، ويعتزل الناس أغلب وقته ولا يلتفت لزخارف الدنيا .
* كما عرف بورعه وتقواه وقد حرص على عدم تولي منصب القضاء مع ما فيه من الوجاهة والحصانة ، وطلب إعفاءه من القضاء بعد أن صدر أمر تعيينه لخوفه مما قد يترتب عليه من الحساب يوم القيامة ، وعدم تعلقه بإمامة الناس بل كان كثيراً ما ينبه أن الإمامة هي ( ولاية صغرى ) وأنها أمانة ومسؤولية ، وعندما سأله الكثير من محبيه أن يعود للإمامة في المسجد الحرام قال لهم : "إن الإمامة أمر لم أكن أسعى إليه وإنما فرضت علي فرضاً ، وهي مسؤولية لا أسعى إليها وأحمّلها نفسي إذا لم تفرض علي" ، وكان قد تقدم بطلب الإعفاء منها .
* وتميز الشيخ بمثابرته وحرصه على التقيد بالمواعيد ، فقد كان ينظم وقته والذي يزور الشيخ يعرف أن الشيخ غالباً لا يستقبل إلا بموعد إلا لخواصه.
* وكان أول شاب يتولى الإمامة في المسجد الحرام حيث تولى إمامته وهو في السابعة والعشرين من عمره، وكانت إمامته فتحاً لباب إمامة الشباب بعده في المسجد الحرام في هذا القرن الهجري .
* وقد أحدث الشيخ بقراءته في الحرم تغييراً جذرياً في نمط كثير من القراء بل وعامة الناس ،ولما جاء الشيخ بصوته العذب أحدث طريقة مغايرة على مسامع الناس بقراءة مجودة متقنة وصوت عذب منفرد في نمطه ، وأخذ الشيخ يصدح به ويرفعه في بعض المواضع في أرجاء المسجد الحرام بطريقة تميز بها يهز بها القلوب هزاً ، وقد أثر ذلك في جموع المصلين في المسجد الحرام والمعتمرين وذاع صيت الشيخ وأصبح المسجد الحرام يفيض بالمصلين ويزدحم عند صلاة الشيخ ومن هم خارج المسجد الحرام ينصتون عندما يبدأ الشيخ بالقراءة ، بل حتى الشباب الغافلين عن الصلاة كانوا ينصتون لسماع هذا الصوت من خارج المسجد الحرام ويشدهم ترتيله لكتاب الله ، وأهل مكة لا ينسون أيام الشيخ علي جابر وصلاته بالمسجد الحرام فقد نقشت في قلوبهم وفي قلوب جمهور المسلمين الذين صلوا خلف الشيخ في تلك الأيام ومن لم يدركوا تلك الفترة واستمعوا لتسجيلات تلاوته عبر الأشرطة أو الإذاعة والتلفاز أو بلغتهم أخباره وثناء الناس عليه ولازالوا يترحمون عليه وينعونه ويدعون له ويبحثون عن تسجيلات تلاوته ويحرصون على جمعها لما لها من تأثير على قلوبهم بكلام الله جل وعلا بهذا الصوت العذب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

آخر حياة الشيخاستمر الشيخ الدكتور في عمله أستاذا للفقه المقارن بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة  وكان يدرس الطلاب في مسجد الكلية وهم يتحلقون حوله ، ولم يلتزم إمامة أي مسجد بعد المسجد الحرام ، وكان دائماً يقتطع ليالي من رمضان ليصلي مع الناس مأموماً في أطراف المسجد الحرام ، وقد مرض الشيخ في السنوات الأخيرة  من حياته وانقطع عن الإمامة في التراويح وعن التدريس في الجامعة لزيادة مرضه.
وقد عاش حياة بسيطة وسكن في شقة صغيرة في جدة ، وكان الشيخ يرغب الانتقال من جدة والرجوع إلى المدينة المنورة واجتهد في بناء منزل متواضع له قرب مسجد المحتسب بحي الفيصلية القريب من الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة ، لكن لم يتمكن من إكمال بنائه لقلة ذات اليد ، وبقي البناء على هذا الحال قرابة العشر سنوات حتى اضطر إلى بيعه ليشتري منزلاً صغيراً لأهله بالأقساط في مجمع سكني بمدينة جدة شرق الخط السريع قبيل وفاته بفترة قصيرة .
وكان فقيهاً قارئاً ، ترك القضاء واشتغل بالعلم ، وكان يسعى للمحتاجين بنفسه ، ويقترح على العاطلين أن يلتحقوا بعمل أو وظيفة يسعى لهم فيها هو بنفسه، وضحى بأمور كثيرة في مقابل البقاء بجوار والدته في المدينة المنورة ، كما كانت له محبة لتواضعه وقربه من الناس والسعي في حاجاتهم ، وكان حيياً وكثير الصمت ، وفصيحاً إذا تحدث بوقار وصريحاً جداً وجريئاً لا يخشى في قول الحق لومة لائم، معروفاً بصدقه وشفافيته، وكان لا يرضى أن يغتاب أحد بحضرته ، كما كان ذا تمكن فقهي وقوة حافظة مميزة ، ويوصي طلابه بحفظ المتون والرجوع إلى كتب فقهاء السلف الأولين ، وكان شغوفاً بالعلم والترقي فيه وأعرب في لقاء صحفي أنه يتمنى أن يكتب كتابات تنفع الأمة الإسلامية، وإن حال المرض بينه وبين ذلك، وكان الشيخ من أوائل المشايخ بالمملكة الذين ظهروا على شاشات التلفاز قبل أكثر من ربع قرن ، حيث كان يرى بجواز التصوير التلفزيوني مخالفاً أغلب معاصريه في ذلك الوقت ممن هم اليوم أصبحوا يرون بالجواز مع علمهم وفضلهم .
 وكانت لجرأة الشيخ في الحق وصراحته الشديدة في حديثه أثراً لتعرضه للوشايات من بعض الحساد ، أدت إلى إقلاله من المشاركة في المحاضرات والندوات داخل وخارج البلاد والابتعاد عن الأضواء ، والاكتفاء ببعض الدروس لخواص طلابه في بيته ، وكان وصولاً لأصدقائه وأقاربه ووفياً جداً لمشايخه ، ومع مرضه الشديد وانقطاعه عن الناس في بيته شوهد الشيخ في طرف ساحة الحرم متكئاً على سارية من سواري المسجد الحرام أثناء الصلاة على شيخه ابن باز وفاءً منه لشيخه رحمهما الله .
وقد تورع عن القضاء وآثر بر والدته على إمامته للحرم ورفع الله ذكره إماماً للملك خالد ثم إماماً للمسجد الحرام وأستاذاً للفقه وقارئاً فريداً. 
وتميز بجمال القراءة ووضوح المخارج وجهورية الصوت وضبط التجويد وطريقته الفريدة في الأداء والتغني بالقرآن والصدح به وحسن الوقف والتي وصفها القراء بمدرسة تجديدية في قراءة القرآن ، كما اشتهر بكونه من أقوى الأئمة المشهورين حفظاً للقرآن الكريم وتميزاً في القراءة بشهادة المشايخ والقراء ، وقد انشر صيته في آفاق العالم الإسلامي وكثر مقلدوه في أطراف البلاد وزادت محبة وإعجاب الناس به وانجذابهم لقراءته وتسليط الأضواء عليه بصورة غير مسبوقة لإمام من أئمة الحرم المكي الشريف .
وفـاتـهتوفي رحمه الله ليلة الخميس الثالث عشر من شهر ذي القعدة 1426هـ في مدينة جدة تمام الساعة التاسعة ليلاً بعدما عانى كثيراً من المرض وأجرى عدة عمليات جراحية .
يقول ابنه عبدالله : كانت وصيته الأخيرة الاستمساك بحبل الله المتين والمحافظة على الصلوات وقراءة القرآن ، وبعد وفاته حُفظ في ثلاجة المستشفى 12 ساعة ، ولما أخرجوه وجدوا أن بشرته ومفاصل جسمه طرية ويسهل تحريكها وليست متجمدة وكأنها لم تكن في الثلاجة !! مع أن الأطباء ذكروا أن 6 ساعات كافية لتجميد أي جثمان" .
ثم نقل إلى مكة المكرمة وصلي عليه في المسجد الحرام بعد صلاة العصر يوم الخميس الثالث عشر من شهر ذي القعدة عام 1426هـ ودفن في مقبرة ( الشرائع ) بمكة المكرمة.
وقد أم المصلين في صلاة الجنازة عليه بالمسجد الحرام الشيخ صالح آل طالب ثم مشى مع الجنازة وركب معها إلى مقبرة الشرائع بمكة المكرمة وشارك بدفن الشيخ ولحده ، كما صلى عليه في مقبرة الشرائع قبل الدفن جموع من المصلين الذين فاتتهم صلاة الجنازة بالمسجد الحرام وقد أمهم فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور محمد أيوب إمام المسجد النبوي سابقاً وزميل الشيخ علي جابر – رحمه الله - وشيعه جمع غفير من المسلمين قدموا من مختلف الأنحاء.
وقد رثاه الدكتور أحمد الأهدل في مرثيته فقيد القرآن (1 - 2) ، ورثاه أيضاً المشرف على موقعه في قصيدة (وخير الأرض تهوى الصالحينا) .
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته ورفع درجاته في عليين.
http://www.alijaber.net/cv.html

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله أخانا الحبيب أبا فراس

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ريحانة الحرم الشيخ سعود الشريم حفظه الله
هو من الخلف الكريم للسلف الكريم؛ فحياته مثال للخلق الفاضل، والسعي في الخير، ورمز لقوة العقل وقوة القلب، والاستقامة في الفكر والقول والعدل، وسرعة الاستجابة لكل ما يحب الله ويرضى. 
وهو صاحب إحساس مرهف، حلو الحديث، جميل المعاملة، مثقف واسع الثقافة عميقها، وينفع ما يُعطي من معارفه، وينتفع بما يأخذ من معارف سواه، وله أسلوبه الرصين العريق الموثر؛ امتاز في اثناء الطلب، وامتاز بعده، وامتاز فيما تولى من الأعمال؛ لأنه يحتمل المشقة مهما تكن، والجهد مهما ثقل؛ فهو ذو شخصية قوية؛ ولكنها شخصية قوية يزينها التواضع والأناة والحلم. إنه الشيخ سعود الشريم؛ أحد أئمة المسجد الحرام بل إنه ( ريحانة الحرم ) نترككم لتتعرفوا على شيء من سيرته :
هو سعود بن ابراهيم بن محمد بن ابراهيم بن ناصر بن ابراهيم بن محمد بن شريم ، جده محمد بن ابراهيم الشريم هو أمير شقراء بعد وفاة حجرف البواردي سنة 1322 واستمر حتى سنة 1325 ثم طلب الاعفاء من الإمارة وتولى الإمارة بعده محمد بن سعود العيسى حتى وفاته سنة 1340 ، وأسرته هم الشريم أهل شقراء والسر من فخذ الحراقيص من قبيلة بني زيد القبيلة المعروفة في نجد وغيرها من البلدان ، ومن هذه الأسرة الشاعر المشهور سليمان بن شريم المتوفى سنة 1363 هـ
ولد بمدينة الرياض عام 1386هـ ، درس المرحلة الإبتدائية بمدرسة عرين ثم المتوسطة في المدرسة النموذجية ثم الثانوية في ثانوية اليرموك الشاملة والتي تخرج منها عام 1404هـ ، ثم التحق بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض في قسم العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة ، تخرج منها عام 1409هـ ، ثم التحق عام 1410هـ بالمعهد العالي للقضاء ونال درجة الماجستير فيه عام 1413هـ . 
تلقى العلم مشافهة عن عدد من المشائخ الأجلاء من خلال حضور حلقات دروسهم مابين مقل ومكثر منهم سماحة مفتى عام المملكة الشيخ العلامة : عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ في عدة متون خلال دروس الفجر بالجامع الكبير بالرياض .. وكذلك الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين ـ حفظه الله ـ في منار السبيل في الفقه ، وكذا الاعتصام للشاطبي ، ولمعة الاعتقاد لابن قدامة وكتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ وفقه الأحوال الشخصية بالمعهد العالي للقضاء أثناء دراسته.
وكذلك الشيخ الفقيه / عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل عضو المجلس الأعلى للقضاء سابقا حيث قرأ عليه في حاشية الروض المربع في الفقه الحنبلي وكذا تفسير ابن كثير .. 
كما تلقى العلم عن الشيخ / عبد الرحمن البراك في الطحاوية والتدمرية ، والشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي في شرح الطحاوية ، والشيخ / فهد الحمين في شرح الطحاوية ، والشيخ / عبد الله الغديان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء في القواعد الفقهية وكتاب الفروق للقرافي أثناء الدراسة في المعهد العالي للقضاء .. 
والشيخ / صالح بن فوزان الفوزان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة في فقه البيوع أثناء الدراسة في المعهد العالي للقضاء .. 
المناصب التي تولاها : 
وفي عام 1410هـ عين دارساً بالمعهد العالي للقضاء .. 
وفي عام 1412هـ تم تعيينه إماماً وخطيباً بالمسجد الحرام .. 
وفي عام 1413هـ تم تعيينه قاضيا بالمحكمة الكبرى بمكة المكرمة .. 
وفي عام 1414هـ تم تكليفه بالتدريس في المسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة .. 
وفي عام 1416هـ تفرغ لنيل درجة الدكتوراة بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة للرسالة وهي بعنوان ( المسالك في المناسك ) مخطوط في الفقه المقارن للكرماني .. 
له من المؤلفات : 
ـ كيفية ثبوت النسب " مخطوط " . 
ـ كرامات الأنبياء " مخطوط " .. 
ـ المهدي المنتظر عند أهل السنة والجماعة " مخطوط " .. 
ـ المنهاج للمعتمر والحاج .. 
ـ وميض من الحرم " مجموعة خطب " .. 
ـ خالص الجمان تهذيب مناسك الحج من أضواء البيان .. 
ـ أصول الفقه سؤال وجواب " مخطوط " .. 
ـ التحفة المكية شرح حائية ابن أبي داود العقدية " مجلد مخطوط " .. 
ـ حاشية على لامية ابن القيم " مخطوط " … 
http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/107758

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة ( إمام الحرمين ) فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديسد.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس
1382 ____ ............
هو أبو عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد بن عبدالله , (الملقب بالسديس) يرجع نسبه إلى عنزة القبيلة المشهورة .
من محافظة البكيرية بمنطقة القصيم .
ولد في الرياض عام 1382هـ .
حفظ القرآن الكريم في سن الثانية عشرة,حيث يرجع الفضل في ذلك بعد الله لوالديه , فقد ألحقه والده في جماعة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالرياض , بأشراف فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله آل فريان , متابعة الشيخ المقرئ محمد عبدالماجد ذاكر , حتى منّ الله عليه بحفظ القرآن الكريم على يد عدد من المدرسين في الجماعة كان آخرهم الشيخ محمد علي حسان .
نشأ في الرياض والتحق بمدرسة المثنى بن حارثه الابتدائية , ثم بمعهد الرياض العلمي , كان من أشهر مشايخه فيه الشيخ عبدالله المنيف , والشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن التويجري وغيرهما .
تخرج من المعهد عام 1399هـ,بتقدير امتياز .
ثم التحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض وتخرج منها عام1403هـوكان من أشهر مشايخه في الكلية :
1- الشيخ صالح العلي الناصر رحمه الله .
2- الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ .
3- د .الشيخ صالح بن عبدالرحمن الأطرم .
4- د .الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جبرين .
5- الشيخ عبدالعزيز الداود .
6- الشيخ فهد الحمين .
7- الشيخ د .صالح بن غانم السدلان .
8- الشيخ د .عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله الدرويش .
9- الشيخ د .عبدالله بن علي الركبان .
10- الشيخ د .عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن الربيعة .
11- الشيخ د .أحمد بن علي سير المباركي .
12- الشيخ د .أحمد عبدالرحمن السدحان .
عين معيدًا في كلية الشريعة بعد تخرجه منها في قسم أصول الفقه , واجتاز المرحلة التمهيدية (المنهجية) بتقدير ممتاز .
وكان من أشهر مشايخه فيه العلامة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان.
عمل إمامًا وخطيبًا في عدد من مساجد مدينة الرياض كان آخرها مسجد(جامع)الشيخ العلامة عبدالرزاق العفيفي رحمه الله .
إلى جانب تحصيله العلمي النظامي في الكلية قرأ على عدد من المشايخ في المساجد واستفاد منهم في مقدمتهم :
* سماحة العلامة الشيخ/عبدالعزيز بن باز .
* الشيخ العلامة/عبدالرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله .
* الشيخ د .صالح الفوزان .
* الشيخ/عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك .
* الشيخ عبدالعزيز عبدالله الراجحي,وغيرهم جزاهم الله خير الجزاء .
عمل إضافة إلى الإعادة في الكلية مدرسًا في معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي .
وفي عام1404هـ صدر التوجيه الكريم بتعيينه إمامًا وخطيبًا في المسجد الحرام وقد باشر عمله في شهر شعبان من نفس العام يوم الأحد الموافق22/8 في صلاة العصر وكانت أول خطبة له في رمضان من العام نفسه بتاريخ15/9 .
وفي عام 1408هـ حصل على درجة الماجستير بتقدير ممتاز من كلية الشريعة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية قسم أصول الفقه عن رسالته(المسائل الأصولية المتعلقة بالأدلة الشرعية التي خالف فيها ابن قدامة الغزالي) وقد حظيت أولًا بأشراف فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرزاق عفيفي عليها,ونظرًا لظروفه الصحية فقد أتم الأشراف فضيلة الشيخ د .عبدالرحمن الدرويش .
انتقل للعمل بعد ذلك محاضرًا في قسم القضاء بكلية الشريعة بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة .
حصل على درجة الدكتوراه من كلية الشريعة بجامعة أم القرى بتقدير ممتاز مع التوصية بطبع الرسالة عن رسالته الموسومة (الواضح في أصول الفقه لأبي الوفاء بن عقيل الحنبلي دراسة وتحقيق) وكان ذلك عام1416هـ وقد أشرف على الرسالة الأستاذ د.أحمد فهمي أبو سنة,وناقشها معالي الشيخ د .عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي,وزير الشئون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد,والدكت  ر علي بن عباس الحكمي رئيس قسم الدراسات العليا الشرعية بجامعة أم القرى .
عين بعدها أستاذًا مساعدًا في كلية الشريعة بجامعة أم القرى .
عين أخيرا ريئسا عاما لشؤون المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي .
وكانت صلاة العشاء يوم الخميس 12/5/1435 أول صلاة له إماماً في المسجد النبوي ، وقد ارتجل خطبة في المحراب النبوي ذكّرفيها بفضل المدينة والصلاة في المسجد النبوي ، وبشّر بترجمة فورية لخطب الجمعة في الحرمين الشريفين تنقل مباشرة للعالم الإسلامي بلغاته الحية .
يقوم مع عمله بالإمامة والخطابة بالتدريس في المسجد الحرام , حيث صدر توجيه كريم بذلك عام1416هـ ووقت التدريس بعد صلاة المغرب في فنون العقيدة , والفقه , والتفسير , والحديث , مع مشاركة في الفتوى في مواسم الحج وغيره .
قام بكثير من الرحلات الدعوية في داخل المملكة وخارجها شملت كثيرًا من الدول العربية والأجنبية,شارك في عدد من الملتقيات والمؤتمرات وافتتاح عدد من المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية في بقاع العالم حسب توجيهات كريمة في ذلك .
له عضوية في عدد من الهيئات والمؤسسات العلمية والدعوية والخيرية .
ورشحه سماحة الوالد العلامة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز لعضوية الهيئة الشرعية للإغاثة الإسلامية التابعة لرابطة العالم الإسلامي وغيرها .
له مشاركات في بعض وسائل الإعلام من خلال مقالات وأحاديث متنوعة. 
له نشاط دعوي عن طريق المشاركة في المحاضرات والندوات في الداخل والخارج .
له اهتمامات علمية عن طريق التدريس والتصنيف يشمل بعض الأبحاث والدراسات والتحقيقات والرسائل المتنوعة سترى النور قريبًا بأذن الله منها :
* المسائل الأصولية المتعلقة بالأدلة الشرعية التي خالف فيها ابن قدامة الغزالي .
* الواضح في أصول الفقه دراسة وتحقيق .
* كوكبة الخطب المنيفة من جوار الكعبة الشريفة .
* إتحاف المشتاق بلمحات من منهج وسيرة الشيخ الرزاق .
* أهم المقومات في صلاح المعلمين والمعلمات .
* دور العلماء في تبليغ الأحكام الشرعية .
* رسالة إلى المرأة المسلمة .
* التعليق المأمول على ثلاثة أصول .
* الإيضاحات الجلية على القواعد الخمس الكلية .
عنده عدد من الأبحاث والمشروعات العلمية فيما يتعلق بتخصصه في أصول الفقه ومنها :
الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي ومنهجه الأصولي .
كلام رب العالمين بين علماء أصول الفقه وأصول الدين .
معجم المفردات الأصولية,تعريف وتوثيق,وهو نواة موسوعة أصولية متكاملة إن شاء الله .
الفرق الأصولية,استقرا   وتوضيح وتوثيق .
تهذيب بعض موضوعات الأصول على منهج السلف رحمهم الله .
العناية بإبراز الأصول الحنابلة رحمهم الله,وخدمة تحقيق بعض كتب التراث في ذلك .
نفع الله به وبعلمه وعمله الإسلام والمسلمين .
المراجع
1) أئمة الحرمين _عبدالله العلاف .
2) تاريخ أمة في سير أئمة . د صالح بن حميد.
3) موقع رئاسة شؤون الحرمين على النت .
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/27.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة (إمام الحرمين ) الشيخ صلاح بن محمد البديرد.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فضيلة الشيخ صلاح بن محمد البدير
1390 – 000 هـ*
صلاح بن محمد البدير.
ولد سنة 1390هـ - في الهفوف من بلاد الأحساء. 
حصل على درجة الماجستير في الفقه المقارن من المعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض سنة 1415هـ، بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية – كلية الشريعة. 
عمل ملازماً قضائياً في المحكمة الكبرى بالرياض سنتي 1413هـ - 1414هـ
وفي سنة 1415هـ قاضي محكمة محايل عسير، 
وفي سنة 1416هـ قاضي المحكمة الكبرى بالدمام،
وفي سنة 1417هـ-1419هـ قاضي المحكمة الكبرى بالمدينة المنورة منذ سنة 1420هـ حتى الآن. 
عُيّن إماماً وخطيباً في المسجد النبوي. 
وصلى إماما بالمسجد الحرام عدة مواسم رمضانية
له كتاب في التوحيد باسم (بلوغ السعادة من أدلة توحيد العبادة) أورد فيه قرابة 1186 حديثاً (مطبوع)، كما أن له مؤلفات، منها: البيان الباسق في وجوب تعظيم الخالق. 
وله مشاركات في إلقاء الخطب والمحاضرات والدورات العلمية في داخل المملكة وخارجها. ولد درس في التوحيد والفقه والحديث. 
نفع الله به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين. 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/18.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة (إمام الحرمين ) الشيخ ماهر بن حمد المعيقليد.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فضيلة الشيخ ماهر بن حمد المعيقلي
1388 هـ ــــ 0000 *
ماهر بن حمد بن محمد المعيقلي من مواليد المدينة النبوية.
درس المراحل الأولى من التعليم في المدينة النبوية.
وقد حفظ القرآن الكريم في المسجد النبوي الشريف على فضيلة الشيخ طلعت بري المدرس بالمسجد النبوي، وحصل منه على إجازة برواية حفص عن عاصم.
درس على بعض من أصحاب الفضيلة منهم:
الشيخ الدكتور جابر بن علي الطيب رحمه الله المدرس بالمسجد الحرام وقاضي محكمة التمييز المتقاعد.
الأستاذ الدكتور نزار بن عبد الكريم الحمداني رحمه الله أستاذ الدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى.
الشيخ الدكتور سليمان بن وائل التويجري حفظه الله المدرس بالمسجد الحرام وأستاذ الدراسات العليا الشرعية بجامعة أم القرى.
الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر بن عبد الله الميمان حفظه الله عضو مجلس الشورى وأستاذ الدراسات العليا الشرعية سابقًا في جامعة أم القرى.
الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الرزاق الكبيسي حفظه الله أستاذ الدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى وهو المشرف على رسالة الماجستير لفضيلته.
الأستاذ الدكتور ياسين بن ناصر الخطيب حفظه الله أستاذ الدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى وهو المشرف على رسالة الدكتوراه لفضيلته.
وقد كان الشيخ ماهر المعيقلي مدة إقامته في المدينة النبوية ممن يحضر دروس كل من:
فضيلة الشيخ عطيه بن محمد سالم رحمه الله بالمسجد النبوي والقاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى بالمدينة.
وفضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الله محمد الغنيمان المدرس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف وأستاذ الدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية.
وبعد انتقاله إلى مكة كان ممن يحضر دروس فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله في المجسد الحرام في شهر رمضان.
حصل على البكالوريس عام 1412 هـ، وعمل معلماً في التعليم العام ثم أصبح مرشدًا طلابيًا في مدرسة "الأمير عبدالمجيد" بمكة المكرمة.
ثم أصبح عضو هئية التدريس في جامعة أم القرى ـ كلية القضاء.
حصل على الماجستير من جامعة أم القرى كلية الشريعة قسم الفقه في 1425 هـ وكانت الرسالة بعنوان: مسائل الإمام أحمد ابن حنبل الفقهية برواية الميموني (جمع ودراسة) وحصل فيها على تقدير ممتاز.
حصل على الدكتوراة وكانت رسالته بعنوان [تحفة النبيه في شرح التنبيه للزنكلوني الشافعي دراسة وتحقيقاً لباب الحدود والقضاء] ونوقشت الرسالة بقاعة الملك عبدالعزيز، وحصل الشيخ على درجة الدكتوراه في الفقه بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى الثلاثاء 28 من المحرم 1434 من الهجرة 11 / 12 / 2012
إمامته للمصلين
تولى إمامة وخطبة جامع السعدي بحي العوالي بمكة المكرمة. 
وتولى إمامة المصلين بالمسجد النبوي الشريف خلال شهر رمضان المبارك في العامين 1426 هـ و1427 هـ. 
تم تعيينه رسميا إمامًا للمسجد الحرام في شهر رجب عام 1428 هـ.
وتولى إمامة المصلين في ما كُلف به من الفروض، وصلاتي التراويح والتهجد بالمسجد الحرام خلال شهر رمضان المبارك مع بقية الأئمة بالمسجد الحرام وفقهم الله جميعًا.
سجل مصحفًا مرتلاً برواية حفص عن عاصم في مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة النبوية.
وفقه الله ونفع به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين. 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/15.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة (إمام الحرمين )الشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر القيمد.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر القيم
1364 – 000 هـ*
إبراهيم بن الأخضر القيم، ولد في المدينة المنورة سنة 1364هـ، نشأ بها وتلقى تعليمه في مدارسها، حيث درس في مدرسة دار الحديث، ثم مدرسة النجاح، فالمعهد العلمي، ثم المدرسة الصناعية الثانوية وتخرج منها عام1379 هـ. 
سافر إلى مصر لمدة سنتين وابتعث إلى إيطاليا عام 1388هـ ولبث بها قرابة سنة ونصف ثم تنقل للعمل في الأحساء ثم الرياض واستقر به المقام في المدينة النبوية. 
وقد حفظ القرآن الكريم على الأستاذ عمر الحيدري، وقرأه على شيخ القراء في المسجد النبوي الشريف الشيخ حسن بن إبراهيم الشاعر برواية حفص، ثم قرأ عليه القراءات السبع. 
وقرأ وتتلمذ على عدد من المشايخ، منهم: الشيخ عامر بن السيد عثمان، والشيخ أحمد بن عبدالعزيز الزيات، وتتلمذ كذلك على الشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي وقرأ عليه القراءات العشر، وتتلمذ في العقيدة والفقه واللغة على الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد النعمان. 
ومارس العديد من الوظائف والمهمات، حيث ابتدأ حياته العملية مدرساً في التعليم الصناعي، فمدرساً بمدرسة أبي بن كعب لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم في المدينة المنورة، ثم إماماً في المسجد الحرام عام 1401هـ . 
بعد ذلك عين برتبة أستاذ مساعد في كلية القرآن الكريم وكلية الدعوة بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة، ودرّس في المعهد العلمي للدعوة الإسلامية التابع لجامعة الإمام. 
ومنذ سنة 1406هـ ولمدة تسع سنوات، شارك بالإمامة في المسجد النبوي الشريف، وقد تتلمذ عليه في القراءات الكثير من الطلبة داخل المملكة وخارجها. 
له نشاط كبير في مجال تحفيظ القرآن الكريم والخدمات الإجتماعية، وهو عضو في عدد من اللجان الجمعيات، ومنها:
جمعية تحفيظ القرآن الكريم، الجمعية الخيرية للخدمات الاجتماعية، لجنة التحكيم المحلية والدولية لمسابقة القرآن الكريم التي تقيمها وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والدعوة والإرشاد. 
كما أن له نشاطاً إعلامياً وأدبياً؛ إذ شارك في عدد من حلقات الإذاعية والتلفزيونية، وألقى العديد من المحاضرات في منتديات علمية مختلفة، وكذلك له تسجيلات قرآنية بمجمع الملك فهد مصحف برواية حفص عن عاصم وآخر برواية ورش عن نافع، وله إهتمام خاص بالوقف والإبتداء، وله تسجيلات وأشرطة صوتية في معظم مكتبات العالم الإسلامي، وصدر له كتاب (مهارات محكمي مسابقة القرآن الكريم ) نفع الله به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين.
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/10.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة (إمام الحرمين ) الشيخ عبدالله بن عواد الجهنيد.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عواد الجهني
1396هـ ــــ 000000*
هو عبدالله بن عواد بن فهد بن معيوف بن عبدالله بن حامد الذبياني الجهني، 
من مواليد المدينة المنوره 11/1/1396هـ
ومتزوج وله من الأبناء (محمد وعبدالعزيز وياسر) وأربع بنات، 
حفظ القرآن صغيرا وذلك لحرص والديه واهتمامهم والمتابعه الدائمة وقبل كل هذا التوفيق من الله فقد كان يذهب للتحفيظ في مسجد الاشراف بالحرة الغربية بالمدينة المنورة. 
درس المرحلة الإبتدائية في مدرسة العز بن عبدالسلام. 
والمتوسطة والثانوية في معهد الجامعة الإسلامية .
وأتم دراسته الجامعية بكلية القرآن الكريم بالجامعة الاسلامية.
عمل معلماً في مدرسة أبيّ بن كعب الإبتدائية لتحفيظ القرآن .
ثم انتقل إلى كلية المعلمين بالمدينة وعمل بها من عام 1421 إلى عام 1427هـ.
وانتقل بعد ذلك إلى جامعة أم القرى بمكة ــ معيدا بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين قسم الكتاب والسنة, 
وحصل على رسالة الماجستير ــ تحقيق مخطوط (الكشف والبيان في تفسير القرآن) للثعلبي، ونوقشت في 16/2/1430 هـ. 
وأتم العالمية الدكتوراه في ( غريب القرآن عند الإمام الطبري في تفسيره ) بتقدير ممتاز مع التوصية بطبعها وكانت المناقشة في 17/ 7 / 1433هـ. 
يعتبر الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله بن عواد الجهني الإمام الوحيد الذي نال شرف الإمامة في أربعة من أشهر مساجد العالم
(1) مسجد القبلتين بالمدينة المنورة
(2) المسجد النبوي الشريف
(3) مسجد قباء بالمدينة المنورة
(4) المسجد الحرام
شارك أئمة الحرم النبوي في تراويح وتهجد عامي 1419 و 1420 هـ
أم في مسجد قباء من عام 1421 ه إلى 1424 وهناك إصدارات عديدة من مسجد قباء وأشهر تلك الإصدارات تلاوات من تهجد 1422. 
صدر تعيين الشيخ إماما مشاركا لصلاة التراويح بالحرم المكي عام 1426هـ. 
صدر أمر بتعيين الشيخ إماما رسميا في الحرم المكي في يوم الثلاثاء 25-6-1428 هـ . 
ومن المعلوم أن فرض الشيخ الدائم صلاة الفجر متناوبا مع الشيخ سعود الشريم. 
أجازه وأمتدح قرائته, فضيلة الشيخ الزيات رحمه الله
وفضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر القيم شيخ القراء في المسجد النبوي الشريف, 
وقد قرأ على عدد من المشايخ منهم :
الشيخ محمد فاروق الراعي
الشيخ عبدالرحيم بن محمد الحافظ
الشيخ محمد تميم الزعبي . 
وقد سجل الشيخ الجهني مصحفا كاملاً (برواية الدوريّ عن أبي عمرو) وذلك بمجمع الملك فهد بالمدينة النبوية. 
ويتمتع الشيخ عبدالله بالصوت الجميل والقراءة المتقنة والمجودة مع امتلاكه جهورة الصوت، نفع الله به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين.
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/17.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ترجمة (إمام المسجد النبوي )فضيلة الشيخ حسين بن عبدالعزيز بن حسين آل الشيخ*
*كتبه: د.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**فضيلة الشيخ حسين بن عبدالعزيز بن حسين آل الشيخ*
*1384 – 000 هـ**
*حسين بن عبد العزيز بن حسن بن عبد العزيز بن حسين بن حمد بن حسين بن الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب*
*من مواليد عام 1384 هـ.وهو من الأسرة المعروفة بآل الشيخ ذات العلم والدعوة والفضل والمكانة.**تعليمه:*
*درس على يد مشايخ: منهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز و سماحة الشيخ عبد الله الغديان وسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز الداوود وسماحة الشيخ عبد الله الجبرين وسماحة الشيخ فهد الحمين وغيرهم.*
*تخرج من كلية الشريعة بالرياض بتقدير امتياز وكان من الخمسة الأوائل* 
*نال درجة الماجستير ،(بتقدير ممتاز)*
*ثم نال شهادة الدكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء بدرجة امتياز (مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى)*
*وكانت الرسالة بعنوان (قواعد الدعوى في الفقه الإسلامي تطبيقاًً وتنظيراًً) وقد طبعت بعد دمجها بتطبيق نظام المرافعات و الإجراءات الجزائية وهي من المراجع المهمة للدارسين في المعهد العالي للقضاء والقضاة والمحامين بل وعرف هذا المؤلف مرجعاًًً لأهل القضاء داخل وخارج المملكة لما يحتويه من تنظير علمي و عملي لأنظمة المرافعات.**أعماله:*
*1-إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*2-عمل في القضاء الشرعي وله قرابة سبعة و عشرين عاماًً في ثلاث مناطق(منها محكمة نجران- ثم محكمة الرياض العامة-محكمة المدينة المنورة)وقد تمت ترقيته على درجة قاضي استئناف بمحكمة المدينة المنورة ولا يزال وقد عرف بالإنجاز والتحقيق والقضاء العادل.*
*3-عين بأمر سامي عضواًً تأسيسياًً بالمجلس الأعلى العالمي للمساجد لرابطة العالم الإسلامي ولا يزال.*
*4-دّرس في الدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية لطلاب مرحلة الدكتوراه وذلك في مادة فقه النوازل المعاصرة بالإضافة للإشراف على رسائل الدكتوراه والماجستير في الجامعة ذاتها.*
*5-عين مدرساًً شرعياًً في المسجد النبوي الشريف(كرسي الحرم)بأمر سامي من عام1419هـ ولا تزال دروسه في التفسير والعقيدة والفقه وأصول الفقه والحديث مع الفتاوى الشرعية المؤصلة.*
*6-قام بالمشاركة في كثير من المؤتمرات الدعوية والعلمية في كل من أمريكا و أوروبا وجنوب إفريقيا وبنجلادش ودول عربية عديدة وكانت بأمر من المقام السامي.*
*7-كلف من قبل المقام السامي مع معالي الشيخ/صالح بن حميد رئيس مجلس الشورى سابقاًً رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء لدراسة مقررات ومناهج الجامعة الإسلامية المفتوحة في أمريكا ومراجعة مناهجها.*
*8-له العديد من المشاركات في الدورات العلمية والمحاضرات داخل المملكة.*
*9-كان من أعضاء الوفد العالمي الذي شكل من المقام السامي برئاسة مع معالي رئيس رابطة العالم الإسلامي لزيارة أمريكا وأوروبا لشرح الإسلام ومبادئه بعد الأحداث المعروفة.*
*10- شارك في إعداد لوائح نظام المرافعات الشرعية الحالي وأدار حلقات النقاش في هذا النظام لقضاة منطقة القصيم والمنطقة الشرقية لمدة شهر في المنطقتين.*
*11-إنهاء ما يسمى بمشروع التثقيف القضائي.*
*12-المشاركة في الفتاوى الشرعية المؤصلة في الداخل والخارج خاصة في طلاق الثلاث والمشاكل الأسرية خارج وقت الدوام وإصلاح ذات البين.**مؤلفاته:*
*له عدة مؤلفات المطبوع منها:*
*1-قواعد وأصول الفتاوى الشرعية وهو من أشهر ماعرفه طلبه العلم لتأصيله طريقة الفتوى وشروطها وضوابطها خاصة مثل هذه الأزمان.*
*2-المبــادئ الشرعية في القضاء وارتباط نظُّامي المرافعات الشرعية والإجراءات الجزائية بها وهو كتاب نفع الله به كثيرا من القضاة والمحامين.*
*3-قواعد الدعوى القضائية في الشريعة والنظام مكون من 1000صفحة وهو المرجع الأول في العصر الحاضر لنظريه الدعوى وأساليب المرافعات وربطها بأنظمة المحكمة.*
*4-بحوث متعلقة بمبدأ التثقيف القضائي للمتخاصمين لتوزيعه على محاكم المملكة.*
*5-أحكام الإحداد في الفقه الإسلامي.*
*6-المبادئ العامة لتكريم المرأة في الإسلام (ضوابط وقواعد) وهو عبارة عن محاضرات ألقيت في أوروبا و اسكتلندا ببريطانيا.*
*7-بحوث متنوعة مطبوعة في مجلة العدل منها بحث في حكم جناية البهيمة، وبحث في مبدأ سرعة الفصل في القضايا..*
*نفع الله به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين .*
*وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.*http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/28.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*د.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي:*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فضيلة الشيخ حسن بن إبراهيم الشاعر
(1291- 1400) هـ*
*اسمه:*
*هو الشيخ الإمام العلامة المقرئ الناصح المصلح: حسن بن إبراهيم الشاعر.**ولادته:* 
*ولد الشيخ حسن في مصر عام 1291 هـ وسط أسرة طيبة الأصل، في بيت علم وصلاح و فضل، تلقى علم القرآن والتجويد على أشهر القراء ولما قارب الأربعين من عمره قدم المدينة مع أولاده وتقصد الهجرة وتصدر الحرم النبوي لتعليم التجويد والقراءات السبع على كل من يقصده من طلبة العلم المجاورين بالمدينة ومن الزوار والحجاج.*
*وقد سافر لبخارى بطلب من أميرها لصلاة التراويح في جامعها الكبير وصلى التراويح في شهر رمضان من تلك السنة ورجع مجبور الخاطر مما نفحه به الأمير وأفاض عليه من أعيان المصلين، وبعد رجوعه اشترى قطعة أرض بنى عليها داراً لسكناه وتعين كأحد المدرسين بالحرم الشريف لتعليم التجويد والقراءات السبع وعلومها، كما توظف من لدن إدارة المعارف لتعليم طلبة المدارس الابتدائية علم التجويد .**وصفه:*
*كان رحمه الله طويل القامة، أبيض اللون، عريض الجبهة، واسع العينين، أقنى الأنف، خفيف الشارب، كث اللحية، يرتدي العمة، ويضع عليها الشال، ويلبس العباءة العربية.**صفاته:*
*كان رحمه الله متواضع الشخصية، لين الجانب أنيس العشرة، دمث الأخلاق ذا سمت ووقار، وأدب وحياء وجلال، رقيق الفؤاد محبا، معلقا قلبه بالمساجد، ومصاحبا أنفاسه علائق الخاشع الساجد، حياته مع ربه، وشغله تلاوة كتابه، والإكثار من ذكره.*
*اشتهر بالتقوى والورع والزهد في الدنيا، وذكر الموت والبلى ولقاء المولى، وعرف عنه التزام الإتباع سنة، وحنين الأنين والشوق محبة، وذاك تعلقا برسول الله h.*
*تربى على فهم ودين، ومنهاج سلوك رزين، مجتهداً في طلب العلم وتحصيل الفهم، تبصرا في كنه حقائق معارفه، وتفكرا في دقائق عوارفه، رحب الصدر، يجيب السائل برفق وبشاشة، لبقاً في حديثه معبرا، سديد الرأي فيه معتبرا، ثاقب الفكر، طلق اللسان، اضف الى كل ذاك طيب خاطره مع سلامة فؤاده، كارها للتملق والتكبرو الكذب والنفاق .* 
*وبهذه الخلال العطرة والشمائل النيرة نكون قد رسمنا صورة صافية الشكل والملامح، صادقة العبر واللواقح، عن شخصية حامل القرءان، والتي من خلالها نشتم عبقا زكيا من نفحات أهل الولاية والاختصاص، الذين أكرمهم المولى بأهليته، وخصهم بسر معرفته وعبوديته، وأنى لنا بهم اليوم -لا أقول بانعدامهم إنما بندرة وجودهم، فهم كاللؤلؤ والمرجان لا يعلم حالهم ولايدرك حقيقتهم إلا من فتح الله مقافل قلبه، ومغالق بصيرته، وقيد نفسه، فهذبها من عوالق أهوائه ثم زكاها لتشهد نوره المتجلي على محياهم، عليهم رحمة الله – وما أحوجنا لهم فهم بحق وعلى قدم صدق سرج الإرشاد في ظلمة الجهل والمحن الفتن.* *نشأته ودراسته:*
*تربى الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى مترعرعا كالزهر الطيب الفائح، بعبقه الزكي اللافح، وسط جو محب للقرءان وأهله، مما أهله لحفظ كتاب الله غيباً عن ظهر قلب، وهو فتى لازال بعمر التاسعة، فأصبح بارزاً بين أقرانه في هذا الجانب ولم تكن نفسه لتقف عن حد الاكتفاء والركود كسلا ومللا، بل كانت تواقة للنهل من أنوار القرآن والتماس علومه وفنونه، فعكف على البحث والمطالعة في شتى مناحيها، مما مكنه من ولوج الجامع الأزهر فتلقى ثقافته، عبر الأخذ عن مشائخه الأجلاء وأساتذته الأدباء، ولم يكفكه ذلك فشمر على ساعد الجد في تعلم التجويد والقراءة، رغبة منه في الأدب مع كتاب الله نطقا، وصلته بأهله شرفا وفضلا، فجد واجتهد، وعمل وأصر على مكاره نفسه مثابرا في صبر واصطبار.*
*تلقى علوم القراءات السبع، ثم العشر، ثم الأربعة عشر، على أيدي كبار علماء الفن من مشاهير الأئمة الأعلام، ومن أشهرهم وعلى رأسهم شيخ قراء زمانه: الإمام حسن بن محمد البيومي والشهير بالكراك ، إلى أن تحصلت معارفه وكملت مداركه وثبتت أهليته حتى أصبح بارزاً، فإذا ما وجد في نفسه القدرة على الاستيعاب حتى صار حافظا، ثم تعمق في ذلك حتى كمل إماما، علم به شيوخه وقربوه إليهم لما لمسوا فيه من الفطنة والذكاء، وتفرسوا فيه الخير والنماء، وكذا كان، فكان قدوة في العطاء والبناء. ولما أنسوا منه الضبط والإتقان، والدراية والإلمام، أجازوه بالقراءة وبالإقراء، فقام هو بنشر دعوة القرآن علما وعملا، وبرع في ذلك حتى أصبح أحد قرّاء العالم الإسلامي البارزين، الذين لا يتنازع فيه اثنان، وكيف ذاك وهو بحجة الإسناد القراءة مع الاتصال إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مستحق واصل ، وبدقائق الفهوم متجذر مؤصل.**رحلاته ودعوته:*
*ومن هنا كانت الشيخ الأجل، الواعية الأكمل، والتحفة الأجمل، جولة عبر الأقطار الاسلامية والعربية سافر خلالها إلى بلدان شتى مدرسا ومرشدا، فطاف البقاع والأصقاع، داعيا إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، إلى أن استقربه المقام بالمدينة المنورة، فتصدر للإقراء بها فكانت له حلقة لتحفيظ القرءان وقراءاته بالمسجد النبوي، وكذا مجلس علمي بمنزله العامر لأجل المذاكرة والمناصحة، وتبادل الأفكار والمفاكهة، فأقبلت إليه أفواج تترا من أهل العلم والمعرفة، وفدوا إليه من كل حدب وصوب، قصد الإفادة والاستفادة، والبناء للدعوة، فأخذ عنه الجم الغفير تلقيا بالعرض والسماع، وهكذا تخرجت على يديه أجيال من أمة إقرأ باسم ربك، ليكونوا رسل علم وتربية ودعوة على منهاج بصيرة ورحمة.**مؤلفات الشيخ الشاعر:*
*أما عن نشاطه رحمه الله في تأليف الكتب فقد قام الشيخ الجليل بتأليف كتاب واحد أسماه "تحفة الإخون في بيان أحكام تجويد القرآن" قام فيه بشرح وافٍ مفصل كاف لأحكام التجويد وشرح القراءات وتراجم بعض القرّاء المختصرة، وهو كتاب نافع وهام جداً في القراءة والتجويد وعلومهما.**الشاعر شيخ القرّاء بطيبة الطيبة:*
*كان الشيخ حسن الشاعر مشهوراً بعلمه القرآني وعمله الأخلاقي متمثلا حديث أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها الواصفة بأكمل وصف وأرقاه، رسولَ الله صلى اللله عليه وسلم قائلة: «كان خلقه القران».*
*فكان من أشهر قرّاء المسجد النبوي وأبرعهم، وعندما توفي الشيخ محمد خليل نُصِّب الشيخ حسن الشاعر مكانه شيخاً للقرّاء في المدينة المنورة.**دروسه في المسجد النبوي:*
*لقد عُرف الشيخ الشاعر بعلمه فكان بارزاً عند مشايخه يسألهم حتى يصل إلى مراده، فما لبث أن نال من العلم ما نال حتى اختار مكانه للجلوس والتدريس في المسجد النبوي الشريف، وأضيف اسمه إلى قائمة قرّاء وعلماء الحرم النبوي الشريف ثم أصبح عضواً في رابطة علماء المدينة المنورة، فعقد للعلم وأهله سوقاً فريداً وجعل بضاعته التدريسية رابحة، فكان من أشرف هذه الأمة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «خيركم من تعلم القرءان وعلمه».*
*وكان له رحمه الله عدة حلقات، فحلقته الأولى لشرح علم التجويد، وحلقته الثانية بأصول الجزرية، وحلقته الثالثة لشرح الشاطبية، واعتاد أن يقرأ العشر في القرآن الكريم قبل مغرب كل يوم.*
*لقد كان الشيخ الشاعر رحمه الله من قرّاء القرآن البارزين في المدينة المنورة إذ أنه كان يملك ثروة كبيرة وهي قراءة القرآن الكريم بجميع طرقه كما أنه كان حسن الصوت حليلا، جميل النغمة حنينا.* *جهوده مع قرّاء المدينة:*
*وقبل قيام الحرب العالمية الأولى وخروج أهل المدينة منها، كان قرّاء المدينة يجتمعون في دكة الأغوات من كل يوم يقرؤون القرآن ويفسرونه ويتدارسونه فيما بينهم فكان الشيخ الشاعر أحد أعضاء هذه الحلقة ومن الذين معه الشيخ ياسين الخياري ، والشيخ أحمد التيجي، والشيخ عبد الرحيم الخوقندي، والشيخ محمد خليل.* 
*وبعد ذلك قامت الحرب وهاجر أهل المدينة منها، وعندما استقرت الأوضاع عاد بعض أهلها إليها فكان الشيخ الشاعر من ضمن الذين عادوا إليها، والشيخ ياسين الخياري انتقل إلى الرفيق الأعلى، والشيخ أحمد التيجي رحل إلى مكة المكرمة وأقام فيها، والشيخ عبد الرحيم الخوقندي بقي في بلاد ما وراء النهر، وعاد الشيخ محمد خليل ونصب شيخاً للقرّاء وعين الشيخ الشاعر أحد أعضاء مجلس رئاسة طائفة القرّاء والحفّاظ بالمدينة المنورة.*
*يقول الشيخ أمين مرشد رحمه الله : "تكونت نخبة من العلماء بما فيهم الشيخ حسن كدورية يومية يجتمعون كل يوم عند واحد منهم يتباحثون في علوم القرآن والحديث وعلوم الدين، وهذه المجموعة بالإضافة إلى الشيخ حسن هم:*
*1 - الشيخ صالح مرشد*
*2 - الشيخ عبد الإله مرشد*
*3 - الشيخ أحمد مرشد*
*4 - الشيخ أحمد عطا الله*
*5 - الشيخ أحمد رضوان*
*6 - الشيخ محمد بن سالم*
*7 - الشيخ حامد بافقيه*
*8 - الشيخ عبد الله جعفر*
*9 - الشيخ محمد سعيد*
*وتاريخ تكوين هذه المجموعة عام 1350 هـ.**قصص للشيخ الشاعر:*
*حدث عنه أحد محبيه ومصاحبيه: أنه كان يرى الشيخ حسن الشاعر يجمع أمامه "أربعة" أو "خمسة" طلاب ويجعلهم يقرؤون في سور مختلفة من القرآن الكريم، ويرد على كل واحد منهم على حدة في قراءته، وهذه ميزة خاصة ونادرة ما تميز بها إلا كبار القراء من الحفاظ والمحققين الحذاق.* 
*وهناك قصة ذكرها آخرعنه: أن الشيخ حسن رحمه الله من نوادر علماء المدينة، متواضع، ذو حلم، مرح النفس، طيب القلب، ترى في وجهه رحمه الله الصلاح والتقوى، وبعد أن قام برحلته إلى سمرقند حكى هذه القصة. قال: "كنت أقرأ القرآن في أحد مساجد سمرقند، وإذا بشخص يقول: أين الشيخ حسن، وحيث أني لا أعرف أحداً هناك فوجئت بذلك فعرّفته بنفسي فطلب مني الذهاب معه إلى منزل سيده، غادرت المسجد وقبل الوصول إلى المنزل رأيت الأرض قد فرشت بفرش جميل، وأُناساً يستقبلونني، وبعد أن أخذت مكاني في المجلس سألت أحد المُكرِمين لي عن الأمر. فقال: "صاحب هذه الدار رجل مسلم وتاجر لبيع الخيول، توفي قبل قدومك بستة أشهر وقبل يومين رأت زوجته رؤيا لزوجها يوصيها برجل قادم من المدينة المنورة واسمه الشيخ حسن ليقرأ القرآن في منزله، وسيدتي " أينكة " - وهذا اسمها - أوصت بالبحث عنك حتى وجدناك". فحمدت الله بأن سخّر لي أناساً دعوني طوال إقامتي في سمرقند، وخلال إقامتي درَّست القرآن وعلمته لكثير من المسلمين هناك..انتهى!!!.**إمامته في المسجد النبوي :*
*أخبرني شيخنا عبدالعزيز بن عبد الفتاح القاري حفظه الله تعالى أن الشيخ حسن الشاعر صلى إماماً نيابة عن بعض الأئمة، وذلك في عدة فروض في صلوات جهرية وسرية كما ذكر ذلك الأخ المحامي سلطان بن محمد بن أحمد بن فائز الغامدي، وقد توارد بذلك الخبر من بعض كبار السن.**وفاته:* 
*وبعد حياة مليئة بتلاوة القرآن الكريم ومدارسته انتقل الشيخ حسن الشاعر إلى جوار ربه ليلقاه بخير الأعمال وأجلها، وكانت وفاته في العشرين من شهر ذي القعدة لعام 1400 هـ وقد عُمّر فوق المائة بتسع سنوات، وقيل أكثر. وصلي عليه في المسجد النبوي الشريف ودفن في بقيع الغرقد. رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته. آمين**المراجع:*
*أئمة المسجد النبوي - عبدالله بن أحمد آل علاف.*
*موسوعة الأدباء والكتاب السعوديون ج2/ 94.*
*طيبة وذكريات الأحبة ج1/ 57.*
*مركز بحوث و دراسات المدينة المنورة.*
*شبكة قراء طيبة.*
*شخصيات متميزة في مجتمع المدينة المنورة. محمد صالح عسيلان*
*إفادة شفهية من الشيخ الدكتور عبدالعزيزبن عبد الفتاح القاريء حفظه الله.*
*كتاب الإثنينية الأعمال الكاملة للأديب الأستاذ عبد الحق بن عبد السلام النقشبندي - تراجم الشخصيات.*http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/32.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة (إمام المسجد الحرام) فضيلة الشيخ بندر بليلهد.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي
@DrAllaf
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ترجمة (إمام المسجد الحرام) فضيلة الشيخ بندر بليله
* الاسم/ بندر بن عبد العزيز بن سراج بن عبد الملك بليله.
* ولد في 5/6/1395هـ بمكة المكرمة حرسها الله .
* درس بها جميع المراحل الدراسية.
* فدرس المرحلة الإبتدائية في مدرسة عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه 
عام (1401 - 1407 )
والمرحلة المتوسطة في مدرسة العاصمة النموذجية
عام (1407-1410هـ)
والمرحلة الثانوية في مدرسة طلحة بن عبيد الله 
عام (1410-1413هـ)
* حفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاَ منذ الصغر ، وأتقنته على يد بعض أهل القرآن الفضلاء ولله الفضل والحمد والمنة.
* ثم التحق بجامعة أم القرى عام (1413هـ)ودرس بها العلوم الشرعية في كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية وتخرج منها عام (1417هـ)
* ثم التحق بعد ذلك بقسم الدراسات العليا الشرعية بجامعة أم القرى(قسم الفقه) وأنهى سنتها المنهجية عام(1418هـ) وسجل موضوعا لنيل درجة الماجستير بعنوان:
}المسائل التي حكى فيها ابن قدامة الإجماع ، والتي نفى علمه بالخلاف فيها في كتابه المغني من أول كتاب الصلاة ، وحتى آخر كتاب السهو ، جمعاَ ودراسة{
وقد حصل على درجة الماجستير في الفقه الإسلامي (22/11/1422هـ) (بتقدير ممتاز)
وكانت الرسالة بإشراف فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور / محمد نبيل غنايم، وبمناقشة كل من : فضيلة أ.د/شرف بن علي الشريف وفضيلة أ.د/ رويعي الرحيلي – حفظهم الله وبارك في علمهم .
* ثم من الله عليه بعد ذلك بالقبول في مرحلة (الدكتوراه) في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة ، على ساكنها صلاة رب البرية ، وكان ذلك عام (1425) ودرس بها المنهجية في فصل دراسي مكثف ، واجتاز بعدها الاختبار الشامل ، ثم سجل مخطوطا في الفقه الشافعي
وعنوانه: (الشامل في فروع الشافعية ) لأبي نصر بن الصباغ (ت 477هـ) من أول كتاب الخلع إلى نهاية كتاب الطلاق ،وبفضل الله حصل على درجة الدكتوراه في الفقه الإسلامي بتقدير (ممتاز) وذلك في (30/5/1429هـ) وكانت الرسالة بإشراف فضيلة الشيخ أ.د/ عبد الكريم بن صنيتان العمري، وفضيلة أ.د/ شرف بن علي الشريف وفضيلة أ.د/ عبدالله السهلي _حفظهم الله وبارك في علمهم _
* له بعض البحوث العلمية لازالت تحت الإعداد للترقية لاستاذ مشارك .
* عمل مدرسا متعاونا للفقه في معهد الحرم المكي الشريف في فترة رئاسة مدير المعهد السابق فضيلة الشيخ د/ فواز الصادق القايدي عام 1431هـ
* عضو لجنة الإصلاح ذات البين بمكة سابقا
* عضو مندوبية الدعوة والإرشاد في حي الرصيفة بمكة.
* عضو لجنة العناية بالمساجد ومنسوبيها بمنطقة مكة ، التابعة لوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد.
* عين أستاذاَ مساعدا بقسم الشريعة في كلية الشريعة والأنظمة بجامعة الطائف من عام 1431هـ وإلى الآن.
* تلقى عدة دعوات من خارج المملكة للمشاركة في صلاة التراويح في رمضان كالبحرين والكويت وقطر وزيورخ وغيرها.
* تولى الإمامة والخطابة فترة طويلة في مساجد كثيرة بمكة المكرمة _حرسها الله_ ومنها:
* مسجد الشيخ :محمد بن عبدالله السبيل رحمه الله بحي العزيزية
* مسجد الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود بحي المعابدة
* مسجد المنشاوي بحي الرصيفة
* مسجد الهدى بحي الرصيفة والذي صلى فيه التراويح لسنوات متتالية مع فضيلة إمامه السابق فضيلة الشيخ د/ فيصل بن جميل غزاوي إمام المسجد الحرام
* مسجد الأميرة نوف آل سعود بحي العزيزية والذي عين فيه رسميا عام 1426هـ ومكث فيه إلى عام 1433هـ
* مسجد سماحة الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله فقد صلى فيه التراويح والتهجد إماما بالناس الأعوام التالية(1427-1429-1431-1433)
وغير هذه المساجد الكثير....
* ثم في عام 1433هـ عُين فيه إماما وخطيبا رسميا بخطاب من معالي وزير الشؤون الإسلامية _وفقه الله_ بعد استقالة إمامه السابق فضيلة د/ ناصر بن مسفر الزهراني.
* و في عام 1434هـ كُلف من المقام السامي الكريم ورئاسة الحرمين بصلاة التراويح بالمسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة. وقام بذلك أفضل قيام وفقه الله .
* تلقى العلم الشرعي على أيدي نخبة من العلماء الربانيين والأفاضل منهم :
فضيلة الشيخ أ.د / أحمد فهمي أبو سنة أحد جهابذة علماء هذا العصر
صاحب المعالي فضيلة الشيخ أ.د / صالح بن عبدالله بن حميد إمام وخطيب المسجد الحرام ورئيس مجلس الشورى ورئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى سابقا .
معالي الشيخ أ.د / محمد المختار الشنقيطي عضو هيئة كبار العلماء
صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / أحمد بن عبدالله حميد
صاحب المعالي فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / علي بن عباس الحكمي ، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء وعضو المجلس الأعلى للقضاء وعضو مجلس الشورى سابقا
صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ أ.د/ عابد السفياني عضو مجلس الشورى وعميد كلية الشرعية بجامعة أم القرى سابقا وعميد كلية الشريعة بنجران حاليا
صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / عثمان المرشد أستاذ أصول الفقه بجامعة أم القرى _رحمه الله_
صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / رويعي الرحيلي أستاذ الدراسات العليا الشرعية بجامعة أم القرى سابقا
فضيلة الشيخ أ.د/ عبد العزيز مبروك الأحمدي الأستاذ بقسم الدراسات العليا الشرعية بالجامعه الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة
فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الكريم بن صنيتان العمري الأستاذ بقسم الدراسات العليا الشرعية بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية
وغيرهم الكثير ممن نهل من علمهم في الجامعة وخارج الجامعة
* وتم تعيينه إماما بالمسجد الحرام
بصفة مستمرة 
يوم الأربعاء
٤ ـ ١٢ ـ ١٤٣٤ هـ
هذا ماتيسر تحريره عن أخي في الله الشيخ بندر بليله وفقه الله ونفع به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
المرجع
كتاب أئمة الحرمين 1343-1434 _عبدالله العلاف 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/21.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*د.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فضيلة الشيخ خالد بن علي بن عبدالله الأبلجي الغامدي 
1388 هـ ــــ 000**
*مولده ونشأته التعليمية:*
*الشيخ من مواليد مكة المكرمة، ويتصل نسبه بالسيد: أبلج أبي القاسم بن علي، الذي يرجع نسبه إلى سيد المسلمين في زمانه: الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما*
*وإنما نُسب إلى قبيلة غامد لأن أجداده سكنوا منطقة الباحة التي هي موطن قبيلة غامد فنُسبوا إليها موطنآ.* 
*وفي مكة تلقى جميع مراحل التعليم ماقبل الجامعي، كان نصيب المعهد العلمي منها المرحلتين المتوسطة والثانوية، ثم التحق بجامعة أم القرى في كلية الدعوة واصول الدين، قسم الكتاب والسنة*
*تلقى تعليمه خارج المدارس النظامية على يد عدد من العلماء منهم :*
*الشيخ سعيد العبدالله - شيخ قراء حماة - / قرأ عليه القرأن برواية حفص عن عاصم والشيخ حسين خالد / قرأ عليه برواية حفص وكذلك برواية قالون وورش عن نافع والشيخ عبد الغفار الدروبي / قرأ عليه لعاصم براوييه ولابن كثير المكي والشيخ محمد صالح الحبيب / في ألفية ابن مالك في النحو والشيخ محمد الخضر الناجي - أحد طلبة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب الأضواء - في أضواء البيان وفي قطر الندى لابن هشام والشيخ محمد سيدي الشنقيطي - أحد طلبة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب الأضواء - / في اللمع للشيرازي في أصول الفقه وغيره والشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي - عضو هيئة كبار العلماء - / في زاد المستقنع في الفقه وحضر جملة من دروس المشايخ الكبار: ابن باز وابن عثيمين والبسام التي كانوا يعقدونها في المسجد الحرام إضافة إلى القراءة العلمية المنتظمة في شتى العلوم والمعارف**مؤهلاته العلمية:*
*1411 هـ حصل الشيخ خالد على درجة البكالوريوس بتقدير ممتاز من جامعة أم القرى، قسم الكتاب والسنه بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين.* 
*1412 هـ عمل ؛ نتيجة لتفوقه ؛ معيدا لدى نفس الجامعة، بقسم القراءآت التابعه لنفس الكليه.* 
*1416 هـ حصل على درجة الماجستير بتقدير ممتاز من كلية القرءآن الكريم وعلومه بجامعة أم القرى، قسم القراءآت، وكان بحثه في جامع البيان في القراءآت السبع – الداني (تحقيق ودراسة القسم الرابع) مع التوصية بطبع الرسالة.* 
*1421 هـ حصل على درجة الدكتوراه بتقدير ممتاز من كلية القرءآن الكريم وعلومه بجامعة أم القرى، قسم قراءآت وعلوم القرءآن الكريم، وكان عنوان الرساله: تفسير الثعلبي – (تحقيق ودراسة القسم الرابع) مع التوصية بطبع الرسالة.*
*حصل على أستاذ مشارك في تخصص القرآن وعلومه وقريبا سيحصل على الأستاذية بعون الله**أعماله ومناصبه:*
*بدأ امامة المصلين منذ عام 1406 في مسجد في الحي ثم انتقل إلى جامع الأميرة شيخة بنت عبد الرحمن آل سعود*
*1422 هـ عمل أستاذاً مساعداً – قسم القراءآت - في كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بجامعة أم القرى، وتم تعيينه بنفس العام رئيساً لقسم القراءآت حتى منتصف عام 1424 هـ*
*1423 هـ بتوجيه من وزير الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف والدعوة والارشاد، عين الشيخ خالد إماماً بمسجد الخيف بمنى.* 
*1426 هـ عين وكيلاً لكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين، وهو المنصب الذي يشغله حالياً في حقل التعليم.* 
*1428/11/25 هـ وبتوجيه من خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، صدر قرار ملكي بتعيين الشيخ خالد بن علي بن عبدان الأبلجي الغامدي، لإمامة الحرم المكي الشريف.* 
*باشر الشيخ إمامة الحرم المكي الشريف في 28/12/1428.* 
*حصل على أستاذ مشارك في 11/11/1430*
*صدرت الموافقة على تدريسه في المسجد الحرام وبدأ التدريس في علم التفسير والسيرة يومي الأحد والاثنين بعد صلاة العشاء*
*أكرمه الله فصلى التراويح والتهجد في المسجد النبوي إماما في رمضان عام 1431 وكذلك في عام 1433 للهجرة، ولذلك يلقب إمام الحرمين*
*وصلى كذلك في مسجد قباءإماما*
*فيكون بذلك قد أم المصلين في أشهر مساجد الإسلام والمسلمين: الحرم المكي والحرم النبوي ومسجد الخيف في منى ومسجد قباء في المدينة المنورة**مؤلفات الشيخ وبحوثه:*
*القراءات الشاذة-مفهومها وأحكامها. (بحث لدورية كلية البنات بطنطا)*
*العناصر المشتركة بين سور ألـ حم وتفرداتها. (بحث لدورية كلية أصول الدين بالأزهر)*
*جامع البيان في القراءآت السبع. (بحث لدورية جامعة الشارقة)*
*القراآت التفسيرية مفهومها وأنواعها. (تحت الطبع)*
*المقاصد المشتركة بين سور آل حم. (تحت الطبع)*
*مقدم القرآن ومؤخره. (تحت الطبع)*
*القراآت الشاذة مفهومها وأحكامها. (تحت الطبع)*
*عناية شيخ الإسلام بالقراءآت. (مخطوط)*
*التغني بالقرآن مفهومه وآدابه. (مخطوط)*
*حكم لزوم الجماعة والاثار المترتبة على ذلك*
*منهج أبي بن كعب في التفسير*
*طبائع الإنسان في القرآن*
*آثار تدبر القرآن*
*الشيخ خالد عضو بـ*
*لجنة التأديب الخاصة بالطلاب. سابقآ*
*لجنة مكافحة التدخين بالجامعة.* 
*اللجنة العلمية بالكلية.* 
*لجنة مراجعة منهج مادة الثقافة بالكلية.* 
*الجمعية العلمية السعودية للقرآن الكريم.* 
*توعية الحجاج بوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية من عام 1416 حتى عام 1428* 
*اللجنة الاستشارية بفرع وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية بمكة المكرمة. سابقآ*
*عضو في مجلس كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين في جامعة أم القرى*
*عضو في مجلس كرسي الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز للقرآن الكريم بجامعة أم القرى*
*من مهام الشيخ في جامعة أم القرى*
*الإشراف على العديد من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة.* 
*تحكيم البحوث في مجلات علمية محكمة.*
*نفع الله به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين.* *المرجع*
** أئمة الحرمين 1343/1433*http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/16.htm

----------

